# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  BITCOIN

## tasos987

Τι ειναι, πως δουλευει , το εχει καποιος χρησιμοποιησει ?
Οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια νομιζω θα ηταν χρησιμη για πολλους , μιας και εχει γινει trend τον τελευταιο καιρο.
Αλλη μια φουσκα ?  :Confused1:

----------


## JOHNY+

Είναι ενα διαδυκτιακό παγκόσμιο νόμισμα ανεξάρτητο απο κυβερνήσεις και άλλα νομίσματα , αλλά υπάρχουν ισοτημίες με άλλα νομίσματα . Χρησιμοποιείται για συναλλαγές μέσω ιντερνετ . Μπορείς ακόμη να ανταλάξεις bitcoins για κανονικά νομίσματα . Η διδικασία απόκτησης των bitcoin , γίνεται είται δίνοντας κανονικά χρήματα και αγοράζοντας bitcoin , είτε με bitcoin mining , δηλαδή βάζεις τον υπολογιστή να τρέξει κάποιους πολύπλοκους αλγορίθμους και με τον καιρό σου παράγει νομίσματα , όσο περισσότερα bitcoins έχουν παραχθεί , τόσο μεγαλύτερη δυσκολία παρουσιάζουν οι αλγόριθμοι και άρα παράγεις λιγότερα νομίσματα . Όταν φτάσουν σε ενα συγκεκριμένο αριθμό τα bitcoin που έχουν παραχθεί , θα είναι τόσο μεγάλη η δυσκολία bitcoin minining που δεν θα αξίζει να κάνεις mining . Αυτό γίνεται για να μην υπάρχει πληθωρισμός στην αγορά των bitcoin , να μην κόβεται συνέχεια χρήμα .
Και οι συναλλαγές γίνονται με την διαδικασία peer to peer , δηλαδή τα νιομίσματα βρίσκονται σε μορφή αρχείου σε κάποιο αποθηκευτικό μέσο του ιδιοκτήτη τους (wallet) , δεν υπάρχει κεντρικός server για όλα τα νομίσματα . Άμα θές να αγοράσεις κάτι τα αρχειάκια μεταφέρονται απο το πορτοφόλι σου στο πορτοφόλι του άλλου . 

Να σου πώ την αλήθεια , δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ . Απλά απο πληροφορίες που έχω διαβάσει γιατί σκεφτόμουνα να κάνω mining στα λέω αυτά . 
Κάπως έτσι είναι .

----------


## JOHNY+

Σκέψου ότι για να παρχαχθούν αυτά τα νομίσματα με mining ο υπολογιστής καίει ρεύμα γιατί θα είναι συνέχεια ανοιχτός . Παλιότερα συνέφερε πιο πολύ γιατί οι αλγόριθμοι που δημιουργούσαν τα  νομίσματα ήταν μικρότερης δυσκολίας γιατί θέλανε να γεμίσουν την αγορά με χρήμα . Όσο η αγορά γεμίζει με εικονικό χρήμα , τόσο αυξάνεται η δυσκολία των αλγορίθμων μέχρι να φτάσει κάποιο όριο στα bitcoins , δεν θυμάμαι πιο ακριβώς είναι το όριο , άμα ψάξεις κάπου το αναφέρουν . Οπότε όσο περνάει ο καιρός θα πρέπει να χεις τον υπολογιστή περισσότερη ώρα ανοιχτό για να παράγει τα ίδια bitcoin που παρήγαγες παλιότερα . Κάποιοι νοικιάζουν data centers και τα χρησιμοποιούν για αυτό το σκοπό . Αλλά δεν ξέρω πλέον κατά πόσο συμφέρει να το κάνεις . Παλιότερα ίσως να άξιζε .

----------


## jimnet

οπως τα λες , κάποτε ασχολήθηκα λιγο , εχω και μισο ... bitcoin στον λογαριασμό μου , επίσης το bitcoin χρησιμοποιείτε σε πονηρές - παράνομες , αγοραπωλησίες - συναλλαγές ειδικά στο deep web και news group και αν δεν κάνω λάθος απο εκει ξεκίνησε , έμενα θα με αρσε και μου αρεσει το bitcoin όπως είναι , χρόνο να ασχοληθώ δεν έχω , δεν ξέρω αν το πάρουν - υιοθετήσουν κάποτε πχ paypal , και με την σειρά τράπεζες και κλπ ... τότε πάει η άξια ισοτιμίας , έχετε δει ισοτιμία bitcoin με ευρώ και δολάριο ? και τελευταία γουαν κινας ? κάποτε μετά απο πολλα χρόνια ( 300 λεω ) ισως γίνει φούσκα και αν το έχουν πάρει τράπεζες ... πράγμα αναμενόμενο μετά απο τόσο καιρό ... θυμηθείτε λιγο κάποιες περιοχές τς Ελλάδος βγάλαν ενα τέτοιο παρόμοιο δικο τους νόμισμα οχι ιντερνετικο

----------


## soulmate

Ειναι λίγο φούσκα το όλο θεμα και κατα τη δική μου ταπεινή άποψη...

Απο την άλλη, ποτέ δε μπορείς να ξέρεις τι επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον..

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Ωράια όλα αυτα 
αφήνεις τον υπολογιστή (και ας καίει ρεύμα) και φτιάχνεις bitcoins ή τα αγοράζεις
μετά πως τα κάνεις κανονικά ευρώ γιατί αυτό που θα πουλήσεις σε bitcoins το έχεις πληρώσει σε ευρώ

----------


## tasos987

> Ωράια όλα αυτα 
> αφήνεις τον υπολογιστή (και ας καίει ρεύμα) και φτιάχνεις bitcoins ή τα αγοράζεις
> μετά πως τα κάνεις κανονικά ευρώ γιατί αυτό που θα πουλήσεις σε bitcoins το έχεις πληρώσει σε ευρώ



Υπαρχουν ανταλακτηρια νομιζω οπου και αγοραζεις και πουλας. Εχει ξεκινησει αν δεν απατωμαι συζητηση σε πολλες χωρες για να αναγνωριστει σαν κανονικο νομισμα ωστε να φορολογουνται οι συναλαγες με αυτο (οχι που θα γλιτωνε....)

----------


## ggr

_Ωράια όλα αυτα 
αφήνεις τον υπολογιστή (και ας καίει ρεύμα) και φτιάχνεις bitcoins ή τα αγοράζεις
μετά πως τα κάνεις κανονικά ευρώ γιατί αυτό που θα πουλήσεις σε bitcoins το έχεις πληρώσει σε ευρώ
_

Ελπιζω η ΔΕΗ να δεχεται bitcoins για την εξοφληση των λογαριασμων της....

----------


## JOHNY+

υποτίθεται οτι παλιά συνέφερε , όσο γέμιζε το δίκτυο με χρήμα , το κόστος του ρεύματος ηταν λιγότερο απο το κέρδος  που βγάζεις  απο την ανταλλαγή των bitcoin σε ευρώ . Τώρα δεν πρέπει να συμφέρει γιατί το δίκτυο έχει αρχίσει και γεμίζει με bitcoins και είναι πιο δύσκολο να παραχθεί . Με λίγα λόγια αυτοί που είναι πιο πολύ κερδισμένοι είναι αυτοί που παράγαν bitcoins παλίοτερα . Σκεφτείτε ότι μια χώρα κόβει νόμισμα για πρώτη φορά , πρέπει να βρεί έναν τρόπο να το μοιράσει στον κόσμο , αυτός ήταν ο τρόπος τους να το μοιράσουν στην αγορά. Νομίζω το όλο concept είναι opensource .

----------


## goldjohnny

εκτός το BITCOIN υπάρχουν και άλλα virtual νομίσματα τα οποία είναι πιο εύκολο το mining και να ανταλλαχτούν μετά. Υπάρχει ενας ολόκληρος κόσμος πίσω από αυτό, για να είναι επικερδές πρέπει να διαθέσει κάποιος αρκετά χρήματα για αγορά εξοπλισμού όπου προς το παρών είναι συμφέρων και μπορεί να βγάλει "μεροκάματο" , αλλά όπως είπα χρειάζεται κεφάλαιο. Από την στιγμή που μπήκε η Κίνα και το σαπορταρει η τιμή του εκτοξεύτηκε, αλλά όπως και το χρηματιστήριο είναι τζόγος να ασχοληθείς με αυτό και κατά την γνωμη μου μόνο έτσι πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστεί και να είσαι διαρκώς από πάνω του για να είσαι μέσα στις εξελίξεις...

----------


## Spirtos

Οπως τα λένε οι παραπάνω είναι, στην παρούσα φάση δεν νομίζω ότι συμφέρει. Βέβαια έχουν βγάλει και εξειδικευμένες συσκευές (miners) για αυτή την δουλειά, π.χ.
http://www.nitrominer.com/?gclid=COW...FeTLtAodTwYAxw

Υπάρχουν και άλλα digital currency όπως το litecoin. Προσωπικά, νομίζω ότι -πολύ μακροπρόθεσμα- έτσι θα γίνει το χρήμα, παγκοσμίως.... :Crying:

----------


## katmadas

Μα ετσι και αλλιως το χρημα πλεον μπορει να ειναι και σε ψηφιακη μορφη...
Γιατι να χρειαζεται το bitcoin?
Οταν εχεις ενα λογαριασμο στην τραπεζα και ψωνιζεις μεσω της καρτας η με τον iban για μεταφορα ψηφιων δεν μιλαμε?
Η βγαινει ενα χερι στον πωλητη μεσα απο την οθονη και του δινει cash?

----------


## tasos987

> Μα ετσι και αλλιως το χρημα πλεον μπορει να ειναι και σε ψηφιακη μορφη...
> Γιατι να χρειαζεται το bitcoin?
> Οταν εχεις ενα λογαριασμο στην τραπεζα και ψωνιζεις μεσω της καρτας η με τον iban για μεταφορα ψηφιων δεν μιλαμε?
> Η βγαινει ενα χερι στον πωλητη μεσα απο την οθονη και του δινει cash?



Και αν σκεφτεις πως ουτε το 1/10 του χρηματος που "υπαρχει" δεν εχει υλικη υποσταση.... Αυτο και μονο λεει πολλα  :Wink:

----------


## katmadas

> Και αν σκεφτεις πως ουτε το 1/10 του χρηματος που "υπαρχει" δεν εχει υλικη υποσταση.... Αυτο και μονο λεει πολλα



πολυ πιθανο και αυτο...

----------


## goldjohnny

Το bitcoin και τα λοιπά ψηφιακά νομίσματα είναι ΜΗ ανιχνεύσιμα, δεν είναι τυχαίο που χρησιμοποιείτε και σε "ύποπτες" συναλλαγές στο internet.....
είναι δυνατόν να αλλάξουν χέρια χωρίς να μπορέσουν να βρουν από που προέρχονται και ποιος τα πήρε και που τα πήγε κλπ....

----------

Dragonborn (26-11-13)

----------


## katmadas

> Το bitcoin και τα λοιπά ψηφιακά νομίσματα είναι ΜΗ ανιχνεύσιμα, δεν είναι τυχαίο που χρησιμοποιείτε και σε "ύποπτες" συναλλαγές στο internet.....
> είναι δυνατόν να αλλάξουν χέρια χωρίς να μπορέσουν να βρουν από που προέρχονται και ποιος τα πήρε και που τα πήγε κλπ....



e ok τοτε ειναι κατι που θα προχωραει μονο εκει οποτε...

----------


## JOHNY+

Βρετανός πέταξε στα σκουπίδια σκληρό δίσκο αξίας 5,5 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ .
Περιείχε 7.500 bitcoin .

Απο in.gr

http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231276853

Στα 1000 δολάρια έχει φτάσει η τιμή του BITCOIN .

Αυτός φαίνεται είχε ασχοληθεί όταν ήταν ακόμη εύκολο να φτιάξεις BITCOIN και μετά το παράτησε .
Αντε να βρείς τώρα τον σωστό σκληρό στην χωματερή .

----------


## agis68

να πω τη χαζομάρα μου.....τα bitcoins είναι όπως τα geocoin? (μη βαράτε)

πάντως παλιά τα χρήματα είχαν αξία ίση με την ονομαστική κατι που σήμερα δεν ισχύει....δηλ ενα 50 cent  δεν εχει αξία ουτε το ένα τέταρτο....οπότε πάλι είναι απλά μέταλα και χαρτιά.....για να μας παγιδεύουν

----------


## leosedf

http://infinitecoin.wordpress.com/
Πιο καινούριο και πιο εύκολο. Τώρα είναι η ευκαιρία που είναι η αρχή.

----------


## JOHNY+

Λίστα με τα ψηφιακά νομίσματα και τις ισοτιμίες τους με το δολάριο .

http://coinmarketcap.com/

Υπάρχουνε πολλά ψηφιακά νομίσματα τελικά , 37 διαφορετικά σε αυτόν τον πίνακα .

----------


## leosedf

Ε ναι. Το infinity είναι βασισμένο στο litecoin.

----------


## matthew

http://osarena.net/latest-articles/h...fografima.html  & απ' ότι φαίνεται στο παρακάτω, οι τραπεζίτες δεν είναι διατεθειμένοι να αφήσουν να τους χαλάσει τη πιάτσα κανένα νόμισμα που δεν μπορούν να το ελέγχουν οι ίδιοι!  http://osarena.net/news/to-trapeziko...tarismeno.html

----------


## leosedf

Και? Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν μπορούν να ελέγξουν τα κρυπτονομίσματα και έχει και άλλα δεν είναι μόνο το bitcoin. Όπως infinitecoin και litecoin.

----------


## SRF

Υπάρχουν κάποια "θέματα" με αυτά τα... "νομίσματα" !!! 
Προσωπικά εξετάζω πάντα τα δεδομένα που μου "προσφέρονται" ως σαν να είμαι ο Πρίαμος της Τροίας! Βλέπω Δαναούς... που χτίζουν Ίππους για αφιερώματα... ώστε να τα σεβαστώ και να τα βάλω "σπίτι" μου! Βλέπω μέσα στου Ίππους τους... να δω αν κρύβουν στα σπλάχνα τους την σφαγή μου!  
Και σε αυτούς τους "Ίππους" βλέπω ότι έχουν στόχο... 
Τι με προβληματίζει? Έστω ότι εγώ και εσείς συμφωνούμε μεταξύ μας να ανταλλάσουμε πράγματα & υπηρεσίες! Για να είμαστε δίκαιοι... αξιολογούμε σε ένα θεωρητικό άϋλο (ωπ... γιατί μου έρχεται στο νου εκείνο το σπουδαίο... "άϋλοι τίτλοι Ελληνικού δημοσίου", με μιάς) αντίκρυσμα που βαθμονομούμε με αυτό την σημαντικότητα κάθε συναλλαγής μεταξύ υμών! 
Όλα καλά εως εδώ... Όμως την ίδια ώρα αυτήν την "βαθμονόμηση" την συσχετίζουμε με ένα υπαρκτό νόμισμα απολύτως συγκεκριμένο! Στην ουσία απλά δεχόμαστε να μην ΕΧΟΥΜΕ = ΚΑΤΕΧΟΥΜΕ ! κανένα ΥΠΑΡΚΤΟ υλικό αντίκρυσμα μιάς (όποιας) δηλωμένης αξίας... αλλά να βασιζόμαστε σε ένα "άϋλο" και αιθερικό στοιχείο...  
Αυτό μοιάζει σαν αυτό ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΟΥΝ τόσα έτη να πραγματοποιήσουν ΟΙ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΕΣ !!!! μέσω των ΚΑΡΤΩΝ (χρεωστικών, πιστωτικών)!!! Σου προτείνουν ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ => ΕΧΕΙΣ = ΚΑΤΕΧΕΙΣ καθόλου υλικής υποστάσεως νόμισμα/νομίσματα... τα οποία ΔΕΝ μπορεί να ελέγξει τι τα κάνεις... ΠΟΣΑ έχεις πάνω σου, στο συρτάρι, στο σεντούκι σου... στον... κήπο σου... και επίσης ΔΕΝ μπορεί να σου ΠΑΡΕΙ ΕΝ ΡΙΠΗ ΟΦΘΑΛΜΟΥ χωρίς συγκατάθεσή σου! 
[ Αυτό δηλαδή ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ που αυτήν την στιγμή ΕΠΙΣΗΜΩΣ επιβάλλεται ΠΙΛΟΤΙΚΑ (ως το καλύτερο πια πειραματόζωον αποδεδειγμένα) η ίδια η κυβέρνηση, μέ την νομοθετημένη ΠΛΕΟΝ, ολική ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΣΗ κατοχής πάνω σας & μεταφοράς, εκτός δηλαδή του τραπέζικού συστήματος, τραπεζογραμματίων αξίας άνω των 500 ΕΥΡΩ] !!! 
Το... "τυράκι" ήταν η δημιουργία "φοβίας" περί κλοπών... ή και του "παγκόσμιου χρηστικού" των καρτών!  Η... "φάκα" όμως είναι όταν δεν θα έχεις πιά ούτε ένα χαρτονόμισμα πάνω σου... ούτε πιά θα ξέρεις ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑι ή έστω ΤΙ ΧΡΩΜΑ ειναι!!! 

Αυτό λοιπόν επί δεκαετίες... και με κάθε "θεμιτό" μέσο επιχειρήσαν διακαώς να στο επιβάλλουν... μέχρι αναγκαστικής καταπόσεως μερικές φορές! 
Όμως επειδή και αυτό (κάρτες) έχει πάλι μιά μορφή... που δείχνει ότι έχεις σχέση με υπαρκτό νόμισμα υλικής μορφής τελικά... αλλά και επειδή στην "κρίση" που ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ δημιούργησαν ώστε να επιταχύνουν την... "ΝΕΑ ΤΑΞΗ" τους, αυτήν... περί.. "παγκόσμιας διακυβέρνησης, παγκόσμιας αγοράς, ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ (ωπ!!! ωπ)... ο κόσμος είτε αναγκαστικά είτε επιφυλακτικά, στράφηκε ΠΡΟΣ ΜΕΤΡΗΤΑ και όχι ΚΑΡΤΙΚΑ συναλλακτικά συστήματα... τελικά αυτές (οι κάρτες) έχουν ουσιαστικά "απαξιωθεί" ως το εγκυρότερο μέσο συναλλαγών διεθνώς πλέον! Μάλιστα σε αυτό συνέβαλλε και η τεχνολογία της "ΝΕΑΣ ΤΑΞΗΣ" που πέρασε όμως και στα χέρια των ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΩΝ & όχι των απλά "τραπεζιτών ή ΝεοΤαξικών" !!!  
Ίσως μάλιστα ΑΝ το εμβαθύνουμε σε ανάλυση... να υπάρχει και υπόβαθρο σκοπιμότητας στην... "απαξίωση" αφού πλέον είχε πλησιάσει την επίτευξη του στόχου το ΚΑΡΤΟΝΟΜΙΣΜΑΤΙΚΟ εγχείρημα! Ίσως... έφτανε και η "ώρα" του επομένου ΒΗΜΑΤΟΣ, αυτού της ΟΛΙΚΗΣ ΑΠΟΫΛΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΞΙΑΣ - ΝΟΜΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ!!! Γιατί ο... ΣΤΟΧΟΣ... τελικά ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!! 
Και επειδή οι... "Δαναοί" .... ΔΕΚΑ ΕΤΗ επιχειρούσαν να αλλώσουν την "Τροία" με κάθε μέσο... ΚΑΙ ΔΟΛΙΑ ακόμα... μέχρι την Ιππική επέλασή τους τελικώς... θα έπρεπε να βλέπουμε ως μέσο διαχρονικά κάθε "εύπεπτη" και "προστατευτική" προσπάθεια που ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ  σου "προσφέριει" τελικώς πάντα ΔΩΡΙΚΑ ως... νεοΔωριείς... κατερχόμενοι... ΝΕΟΤΑΞΙΚΑ προς κατάκτησην και των προϋπαρχόνυων τους Δαναών!!! 

Οι μεταβολλές δηλαδή σχεδιάζονται μακροπρόθεσμα... και υλοποιούνται με την ωρίμανση των προαπαρασκευαστικών συνθηκών! Όμως επειδή μεταβολλές που έχουν στόχο, σχέδιο, και μακροπρόθεσμη υλοποίηση, έχουν ΜΕΤΑΒΑΤΙΚΑ στάδια τα οποία όσο καλύτερα ΚΡΥΠΤΩΝΤΑΙ τόσο πιό ομαλή εξέλιξη υπάρχει μεταξύ τους... συνήθως το πέρασμα από στάδιο σε στάδιο γίνεται πάντα ως κάτι "νέο" που όμως συνδέεται και αρχικά με το "παλαιό" ! Αν το θέσουμε σε τεχνική ορολογία (λόγο και της ιδιότητας του εδώ χώρου), θα το αποκαλούσαμε... BACKWARD COMPATIBILITY!!! 

Και βέβαια στις μεταπτώσεις μεταξύ των σταδίων των ματαβολλών... πάντα υπάρχει "κάποιος τρίτος" που "ευφυέστατα" έφτιαξε κάτι... και... "πέτυχε" !!! Άλλωστε τι θα γινόταν ΑΝ οι ίδιες οι "τράπεζες" κάποια ημέρα σου έλεγαν ότι ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΡΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ, ΟΥΤΕ ΧΑΡΟΤΟΝΟΜΙΣΜΑΤΑ, αλλά σου εγγράφουμε "μονάδες ΨΗΦΙΑΚΕΣ ΝΟΜΙΣΜΑΤΩΝ ΑΫΛΩΝ" !!! Την άλλη κιόλας ημέρα αν όχι τα επόμενα 5 λεπτά από την ανακοίνωση, θα γινόταν πανζουρλισμός στις τράπεζες για αναλήψεις μετρητών! Ή.... ΟΧΙ? Βλέπε... ΚΥΠΡΟ, μιά ΣΚΟΠΙΜΗ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΗ ΚΑΤΑΤΡΟΜΟΚΡΑΤΗΣΗΣ όλων των λαών για το τι θα συμβεί αν ΔΕΝ υπακούν... στο κελεύσματα των τραπεζιτών, που ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ κιόλας ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ως παράδειγμα... και "ΑΤΟΥ" για την χρήση του εν λόγω άϋλου αξιό... "γραφου" ???? 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48730

Αυτό λοιπόν... δεν χρειάζεται και πολλές αναζητήσεις για να το διαπιστώσει και στα "ΆΫΛΑ" ... "νομίσματα" !!! Αρκεί να διαβάσει κάποιος... πόσα ΔΟΛΛΑΡΙΑ αντιστοιχούν τα... BITCOIN του!!! Είναι μάλιστα και πρόδηλο ως Δουρικός ίππος το να είναι ο "δημιουργός" του σε χρηματιστηριακό σύστημα κεφαλαιοαγοράς όπου οι... "μετοχές" του ή αλλοιώς ΑΞΙΟΓΡΑΦΑ... εκτιμώνται σε δολλάρια... δηλαδή σε αυτό που θεωρητικά ΔΕΝ αναγνωρίζει το ίδιο το δημιουργημά του!!! 
Και ο... "εκτιμητής" μάλιστα... είναι ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙΚΟΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΚΟ σύστημα... που... απαξιεί? 
ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!  Ακόμα και ο... Πρίαμος της Τροίας... ΔΕΝ θα ήταν τόσο ΑΦΕΛΗΣ να βάλει τον Δούρειο Ίππο εντός των τειχών, αν αυτός έγραφε κιόλας στα πλευρά του... "ΔΑΝΑΟΙ ΕΝΤΟΣ" !!!

----------

tasos987 (16-01-14)

----------


## matthew

> Και? Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν μπορούν να ελέγξουν τα κρυπτονομίσματα και έχει και άλλα δεν είναι μόνο το bitcoin. Όπως infinitecoin και litecoin.



  Αυτό ακριβώς προσπαθούν να κάνουν οι τραπεζίτες. Αφού δεν μπορούν να τα ελέγχουν, θέλουν να τα εξαφανίσουν πατεντάροντας ένα ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥΣ κρυπτονόμισμα κηρύσοντας έτσι αυτόματα όλα τα υπόλοιπα κρυπτονομίσματα παράνομα & άκυρα. Και όταν κατοχυρώσουν την πατέντα τους, τότε δεν θα δέχονται συναλλαγές μέσω άλλων κρυπτονομισμάτων παρά μόνο μέσω του δικού τους, με τους ανάλογους τόκους & προμήθειες βεβαίως βεβαίως & φυσικά (ιδού & τα κέρδη τους τα οποία χάνουν σήμερα από τα κρυπτονομίσματα εφόσον δεν τα εκδίδουν & κατά συνέπεια δεν τα ελέγχουν οι ίδιοι).

----------

tasos987 (16-01-14)

----------


## SRF

> Αυτό ακριβώς προσπαθούν να κάνουν οι τραπεζίτες. *Αφού δεν μπορούν να τα ελέγχουν, θέλουν να τα εξαφανίσουν πατεντάροντας ένα ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥΣ κρυπτονόμισμα* κηρύσοντας έτσι αυτόματα όλα τα υπόλοιπα κρυπτονομίσματα παράνομα & άκυρα.



Χμ... 
Μήπως είναι ανάποδα? 
Μήπως το όποιο ΜΠΙΤΚΟΪΝ ήταν ο προθάλαμος, ο "πιλότος" ή αλλοιώς στην Αγγλικήν το αποκαλούμενο 'proof of concept' ? 
Άλλωστε επειδή υπάρχει & η λογική της σκόπιμης δημοσιοποίησης αυτού που θέλεις να υποκρύψεις τελικά... ίσως αν διαβάζαμε προσεκτικά διάφορα που αναφέρονται σε αυτό το "αξιο... γραφο" ??? να διαπιστώναμε ότι ΕΝ ΟΛΙΓΟΙΣ το λένε κιόλας!!!  
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48731 

Μήπως το "πείραμα" αποδοχής... ή καλύτερα... κατά την θεμελειώδη αρχή του μάρκετινγκ, της ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ... είναι στημένο από αυτούς που μετά έρχονται ως "εγγυητές επί έτη" του χρηματικοπιστωτικού συστήματος να το περάσουν και ως ΝΟΜΙΜΟ/ Δηλαδή να ΕΦΑΡΜΟΣΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΟΠΕΥΑΝ ΕΠΙ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΟΥΝ? 

Και ΤΥΧΑΙΑ πάντα την κατάλληλη χρονική στιγμή... ευρέθει η μελλοντική "λύση" !!! 
Ξέρω.... ότι το... timing... είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ!!! Και μας... ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ ΠΑΛΙ!!! 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48733


Πως μπορούμε να αυθαιρετολογήσουμε έστω μιά τέτοια υποψία? 
Μα, αρκεί να ψάξουμε τον... "δημιουργό" του!!! Και τι σχέση μπορεί να, ή έχει, με το καθ' υποψίαν ΝΕΟΤΑΞΙΚΟ σύστημα! 

Εκεί εντυπωσιάζει ότι ΠΑΛΙ διαπιστώνουμε ότι ΕΝ ΟΛΙΓΟΙΣ το λενε κιόλας!!! 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48732 

"thinking clearly inside the... FOUNDATION"  :Confused1:  
Προσωπικά μου προκαλεί επίσης εντύπωση ότι όπως αναφέρεται... ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ (λεει) αλλά μετά στο ΤΙ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ (?) [ενώ ΔΕΝ... ξέρουμε ? πλάθουμε ? μύθο... για να δώσουμε κύρος ? στο παντελώς ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ ? μας] αναφέρει τόσο σημαντικά πράγματα που ΜΟΝΟ με πλήρη γνώση του ποιός είναι ποιός μπορείς έστω να επικαλεστείς!!! 
Πχ... / 
"Satoshi" (?) ... *IS* a... BRILLIANT & reclusive MATHEMATICIAN !!! ? who *IS* (ξανά *το IS, κατά το "λέγε λέγε κάτι θα μείνει" του Γκαίμπελς*) well-versed in... *CRYPTOGRAPHY* !!! (για να εμπιστευθείς ότι είσαι όχι ΑΦΕΛΗΣ, αλλά και καλά ασφαλής μέσω 'κρυπτογράφησης' σπουδαίου ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ που το όνομά του ? έχει και *ΝΟΗΜΑ*) !!!  
Δεν ξέρω... αλλά μου θυμίζει λίγο αυτές τις έρευνες αγοράς... που ρίχνω ένα προίόν με κρυμμένη την εττικέτα... να δω πως πάει... και να στήσω ένα μυστήριο και σάλο πέριξ αυτού... και μετά το παρουσιάζω ΜΕ ΤΑΜΠΕΛΑ ΝΟΜΙΜΑ & ΚΑΤΟΧΥΡΩΜΕΝΑ!!! 

ΥΓ !
Α!!! Και μην ξεχάσω να αναφερθω και στις ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ που ΗΔΗ έχουν κάνει για το πως μπορουν να ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΟΥΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ότι "έχεις" (?) από αυτά, που ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΕΧΕΙΣ όντως ποτέ!!! 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48734


Αλλά... αυτά γίνονται μόνο στα... ΜΥΘΙΣΤΟΡΗΜΑΤΑ μάλλον!!!

----------

tasos987 (16-01-14)

----------


## matthew

Πολλά παίζονται παιδιά. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι ο χορός των ανεξάρτητων κρυπτονομισμάτων που ξεκίνησε τα τελευταία χρόνια, μοιάζει καταπληκτικά με το Πείραμα του Worgl (στην Αυστρία το 1932). Γι' αυτό είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι οι τραπεζίτες θα κάνουν τα πάντα για να ΜΗΝ εδραιωθεί σε καμία περίπτωση ένα τέτοιο σύστημα, μιας & είναι σφόδρα ενάντια στα συμφέροντά τους.

----------


## leosedf

Ε εντάξει Γιώργο μην πάρεις εσύ.  :Tongue2:

----------

SRF (16-01-14)

----------


## mtzag

Το bitcoin ειναι αλλη μια απατη για αφελεις.
Αν στην ανακατοσουρα καποιοι βγαλουνε κατι δεν αναιρει οτι ειναι απατη ειναι και αυτο μερος της απατης για να ειναι ποιο πιστευτη η απατη.
Απλη λογικη.
Σημερα τα νομισματα εχουνε bonding με κρατικες εγγυησεις και οχι με το χρυσο και τα χειραγωγουν τα κρατη που εχουνε και την νομοθετικη εξουσια.Εχουνε παντως ενα υποτυπωδες bond την κρατικη ομολογια.
Το οποιο ειναι μακραν χειροτερο για την ασφαλεια του νομισματος απο τα νομισματα που εχουνε bonding σε υλικα αγαθα πχ χρυσο πολυτιμα υλικα βιομηχανιας κτλπ.

Το bitcoin που κανει bond ? σε υλικα αγαθα δεν κανει σιγουρα και παιζετε αν κανει bond σε αξιπιστια.Ο δημιουργος διακυρησει οτι κανει bond στην αξιοπιστια λογω της καλης σχεδιασης του αλγοριθμου.
Ποιος λεει οτι αυριο δεν θα βγει καλυτερος αλγοριθμος και θα χασει την αξια του απο πληθωρισμο ?
Ηδη κυκλοφορουν branches απο το source του bitcoin φανταστειτε να κυκλοφορησει και κατι καλυτερο που ειναι αυτονομο καλυτερο και οχι branch. Θα υπαρξει μεγαλος πληθωρισμος. 

Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι καποιος/οι εχει κερδισει ηδη απο αυτο πολλα χρηματα και οι υπολοιποι ψαχνουνε μηπως του εχει πεσει κανα ψιχουλο.

Τα χρηματα που εχουνε πραγματικη αξια ειναι αυτα που κανουνε bond σε κατι που εχει διαχρονικη υλικη αξια τουλαχιστον για 2 lifetimes
και τετοια δεν ειναι σιγουρα τα χαρτονομισματα κρατων.
Εγω αν ειχα χρηματα και ηθελα να γλιτωσω απο τον πληθωρισμο και να κρατησω το κεφαλαιο μου θα τα εκανα χαλκο απο σκραπ
και γενικα βιομηχανικα πολυτιμα υλικα.

----------


## valis

mining κανει κανεις ? για οποιοδήποτε νομισμα, οχι μονο bitcoin

----------


## leosedf

Ναι αλλά πλέον συμφέρει απλά να πάρεις νομίσματα. Για bitcoin ξέχνα το.

----------


## valis

Ναι.... το bitcoin ειναι για αυτους που εχουν τσαμπια με asic miners 
Με το litecoin κατι γινεται, εχω κανει ~ 1.2 και σημερα εκανα και 700 dogecoins για να υπάρχουν

εν τω μεταξυ ολο και περισσότεροι το ενσωματωνουν π.χ. ebay 

http://www.ebay.com/chp/Virtual-Currency-/179023

----------


## matthew

> Πολλά παίζονται παιδιά. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι ο χορός των ανεξάρτητων κρυπτονομισμάτων που ξεκίνησε τα τελευταία χρόνια, μοιάζει καταπληκτικά με το Πείραμα του Worgl (στην Αυστρία το 1932). Γι' αυτό είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι οι τραπεζίτες θα κάνουν τα πάντα για να ΜΗΝ εδραιωθεί σε καμία περίπτωση ένα τέτοιο σύστημα, μιας & είναι σφόδρα ενάντια στα συμφέροντά τους.



  & οι τραπεζίτες φυσικά δεν χάνουν χρόνο (καθώς είναι χρήμα γι' αυτούς) & ξεκινήσανε τη προπαγάνδα τους εναντίον των κρυπτονομισμάτων! http://news.in.gr/science-technology...aid=1231295756

----------


## leosedf

Τρελαίνονται όσοι δεν μπορούν να ελέγχουν κεντρικά τα νομίσματα αυτά.

----------


## kioan

Και ένα σχετικό διάγραμμα Venn: 








> Ναι.... το bitcoin ειναι για αυτους που εχουν τσαμπια με asic miners




Κάπως έτσι δηλαδή!

----------


## lepouras

καλά. μην ξεχνάτε ότι το <<σύστημα>> έχει έναν αλάθητο κανόνα που δεν αποτυγχάνει ποτέ.
όποιον δεν μπορείς να νικήσεις τότε κάνε τον φίλο σου.
έτσι έχει καταφέρει θεσμούς και κανόνες(ακόμα και ιδέες) που δεν μπόρεσε να εξαφανίσει απλά να τις ξεφτιλίσει ή να τις κάνει οργανά του.

----------


## matthew

> καλά. μην ξεχνάτε ότι το  έχει έναν αλάθητο κανόνα που δεν αποτυγχάνει ποτέ. όποιον δεν μπορείς να νικήσεις τότε κάνε τον φίλο σου. έτσι έχει καταφέρει θεσμούς και κανόνες(ακόμα και ιδέες) που δεν μπόρεσε να εξαφανίσει απλά να τις ξεφτιλίσει ή να τις κάνει οργανά του.



  Permit me to issue and control the money of a nation, and I care not who makes its laws (αφού θα λαδώσω υπέρ μου & τους νομοθέτες). - Mayer Amschel Rothschild

----------


## matthew

Έκλεισε η ηλεκτρονική πλατφόρμα συναλλαγών του νομίσματος της ιαπωνικής εταιρείας Mt Gox. Πτώση στην ισοτιμία bitcoin-$ κατά 50%. http://news.in.gr/science-technology...aid=1231299788

----------


## katmadas

εχει κανει κανεις mining με nvidia καρτα?
ηθελα να ξεκινησω αυτο το infintecoin που ειπε ο Κωστας αν και το βλεπω πεφτει συνεχεια...
Μηπως κανα αλλο καλυτερα?
http://coinmarketcap.com/ifc_7.html

----------


## leosedf

Δε συμφέρει το mining όταν είναι καιρό σε κυκλοφορία όσες κάρτες και να βάλεις. Είναι τρομερά δύσκολο πλέον. Ακόμα και με 4 κάρτες μαζί ζήτημα να βγάλεις 1-2 ευρώ σε κανένα μήνα.
Αν το πετύχεις στην αρχή του κάποιο νόμισμα και το difficulty είναι χαμηλό τότε θα βγάλεις. Και πάλι βέβαια είναι καλύτερο να παίζεις με asicminer.

Καλύτερα να αγοράσεις και να τα βάλεις στη μπάντα η να κάνεις συναλλαγές στο cryptsy.com

----------


## katmadas

Ωραια πως ξεκιναω..
θελω να αγορασω μερικα ας πουμε...

----------


## leosedf

Ebay η στα φόρουμ του κάθε νομίσματος, μάλιστα πολλοί δίνουν και δωρεάν μέσα στα φόρουμ έτσι απλά για να διαδοθεί. Σε χιλιάδες κλπ.

----------


## nikosp

> Ωραια πως ξεκιναω..
> θελω να αγορασω μερικα ας πουμε...



Φίλε μου το bit coin είναι μία άλλη φούσκα
Μακρυά...........

----------


## katmadas

> Φίλε μου το bit coin είναι μία άλλη φούσκα
> Μακρυά...........



Καλα δεν εγινε και τιποτα να παρω για κανα ταλαρο βιτκοινς...
αντι για στοιχημα ας πουμε...

----------


## nikosp

> Καλα δεν εγινε και τιποτα να παρω για κανα ταλαρο βιτκοινς...
> αντι για στοιχημα ας πουμε...



Αυτό το τάλιρο δεν το δένεις σε κανένα φτωχό λέω εγώ παρά να το κάνεις bit coin ?
Ολο επιτυχείς αγορές θές να κάνεις
Πρώτα με το lap Top και τώρα με το bit coin
Για συγκεντρώσου λίγο

----------


## jimnet

> Ωραια πως ξεκιναω..
> θελω να αγορασω μερικα ας πουμε...



ναι και φυσικά μπορεις  :Smile:  440 και κατι  ευρο κανει το καθε ενα ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ bitcoin ,  :Smile:  





> Ebay η στα φόρουμ του κάθε νομίσματος, μάλιστα πολλοί δίνουν και δωρεάν μέσα στα φόρουμ έτσι απλά για να διαδοθεί. Σε χιλιάδες κλπ.



στακα .. ποιος χαριζει bitcoin ? αχαχα ... διαθετω μισο αυτην την στιγμη , δλδ 0,5 του bitcoin  220 ε κοστιζει ... πριν χρονια το ειχα παρει δωρεαν και εφτασε τετοια τιμη ... φυσικά δεν το πουλαω ...αν θελει καποιος ανταλλάσσω 0,10 του bitcoin που εχω στην τιμη τ ισοτιμιας του euro αλλα να υπολογιζει χ2 με βαση αυτο και στο δολαριο χ3 .. με αλλο ηλεκτρονικο νομισμα  πμ  :Smile:  





> Φίλε μου το bit coin είναι μία άλλη φούσκα
> Μακρυά...........



τι εγινε ? ???? αλλο ενα προοδευτικο μυαλο ... αγαπητέ γνωριζεις τ θα πει bitcoin ? η ετσι τα πετας ασχετα στον αερα ? μπορεις να μεινεις στο euro ... την καθολου φουσκα δλδ :P  αχαχα

----------


## nikosp

> ναι και φυσικά μπορεις  440 και κατι  ευρο κανει το καθε ενα ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ bitcoin ,  
> 
> 
> 
> στακα .. ποιος χαριζει bitcoin ? αχαχα ... διαθετω μισο αυτην την στιγμη , δλδ 0,5 του bitcoin  220 ε κοστιζει ... πριν χρονια το ειχα παρει δωρεαν και εφτασε τετοια τιμη ... φυσικά δεν το πουλαω ...αν θελει καποιος ανταλλάσσω 0,10 του bitcoin που εχω και οχι στην τημη τ ισοτιμιας του euro αλλα να υπολογιζει χ2 με βαση αυτο και στο δολαριο χ3 .. με αλλο ηλεκτρονικο νομισμα  πμ  
> 
> 
> τι εγινε ? ???? αλλο ενα προοδευτικο μυαλο ... αγαπητέ γνωριζεις τ θα πει bitcoin ? η ετσι τα πετας ασχετα στον αερα ?



Για διάβασε και λίγο για τα bit coins το τι συμβαίνει
Πόσα πράγματα αγοράζεις με το δικό σου μισό bit coin και γιατί δεν το εξαργυρώνεις με ευρώ ?

----------


## leosedf

Δεν μιλάω για το bitcoin αλλά για IFC και άλλα νομίσματα που δίνονται.

----------


## leosedf

> Για διάβασε και λίγο για τα bit coins το τι συμβαίνει
> Πόσα πράγματα αγοράζεις με το δικό σου μισό bit coin και γιατί δεν το εξαργυρώνεις με ευρώ ?



Τίποτα δε συμβαίνει, μπορείς να αγοράσεις ότι θες ακόμη και πίτσα. Επίσης μπορείς να το εξαργυρώσεις online σε ότι νόμισμα θέλεις.

----------


## nikosp

Μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε πιά πιτσαρία δέχεται bit coin ?

Η δικιά μου πάντως όχι

----------


## SRF

> Μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε πιά πιτσαρία δέχεται bit coin ?
> 
> Η δικιά μου πάντως όχι



Pizza "mafioza" νομίζω στα νησιά Κέϋμαν!!! 
Εντάξει... και να έρθει λίγο κρύα... δεν έγινε & τίποτα... απλά θα είναι "κρύα πίτσα" !!!  :Smile:  

Άστα!!! Καθένας εφ' ου εταχθει... 
Το 98 (?) ήταν το χρηματιστήριο νομίζω? 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51613 

 :Lol:  :Wink:

----------


## nikosp

> Pizza "mafioza" νομίζω στα νησιά Κέϋμαν!!! 
> Εντάξει... και να έρθει λίγο κρύα... δεν έγινε & τίποτα... απλά θα είναι "κρύα πίτσα" !!!  
> 
> Άστα!!! Καθένας εφ' ου εταχθει... 
> Το 98 (?) ήταν το χρηματιστήριο νομίζω? 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51613



Μετα από τόσα που είδαν τα ματάκια μας χρηματιστήριο ,μνημόνια, μηδενική αγορά εργασίας τώρα ψάχνουμε και Bit coin ?

----------


## leosedf

Δεν είναι κάτι που προσπαθείς να βγάλεις χρήματα, ούτε ξοδεύεις χρήματα (όσα στην πραγματικότητα) ώστε να τα κονομήσεις.
Απλά τα κρατάς στην άκρη και αν ανεβούν οι τιμές τα χρησιμοποιείς, αν όχι δε χάθηκε και ο κόσμος ούτε κλείσανε σπίτια.
Οι περισσότεροι χρήστες μια χαρά τα πάνε προς το παρών και αρκετοί βγάζουν αρκετά επειδή το κυνηγάνε.
Αυτό!
Δεν σας είπε κανείς πουλήστε το σπίτι σας η πάρτε δάνειο για να αγοράσετε κρυπτονόμισμα, υπάρχουν καταστήματα που πουλάνε εξαρτήματα υπολογιστών η διάφορα αγαθά και εκτός από την επιλογή κανονικών χρημάτων δέχονται και κρυπτονόμισμα. Είναι μια μορφή συναλλαγής και αυτή.
Λες και το χρήμα είναι κάτι άλλο εκτός από τυπωμένα χαρτιά, η οι πιστωτικές είναι κάτι άλλο εκτός από νούμερα (και το νταβατζηλίκι των τραπεζών).

Απλά παίζει μεγάλος πόλεμος από τράπεζες γιατί δεν μπορούν να ελέγξουν η να αγοράσουν την πίτα. Το ίδιο με τις καπνοβιομηχανίες που δεν κάνουν κουμάντο στο ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο και το πολεμούν.

----------


## nikosp

> Δεν είναι κάτι που προσπαθείς να βγάλεις χρήματα, ούτε ξοδεύεις χρήματα (όσα στην πραγματικότητα) ώστε να τα κονομήσεις.
> Απλά τα κρατάς στην άκρη και αν ανεβούν οι τιμές τα χρησιμοποιείς, αν όχι δε χάθηκε και ο κόσμος ούτε κλείσανε σπίτια.
> Οι περισσότεροι χρήστες μια χαρά τα πάνε προς το παρών και αρκετοί βγάζουν αρκετά επειδή το κυνηγάνε.
> Αυτό!
> Δεν σας είπε κανείς πουλήστε το σπίτι σας η πάρτε δάνειο για να αγοράσετε κρυπτονόμισμα, υπάρχουν καταστήματα που πουλάνε εξαρτήματα υπολογιστών η διάφορα αγαθά και εκτός από την επιλογή κανονικών χρημάτων δέχονται και κρυπτονόμισμα. Είναι μια μορφή συναλλαγής και αυτή.
> Λες και το χρήμα είναι κάτι άλλο εκτός από τυπωμένα χαρτιά, η οι πιστωτικές είναι κάτι άλλο εκτός από νούμερα (και το νταβατζηλίκι των τραπεζών).
> 
> Απλά παίζει μεγάλος πόλεμος από τράπεζες γιατί δεν μπορούν να ελέγξουν η να αγοράσουν την πίτα. Το ίδιο με τις καπνοβιομηχανίες που δεν κάνουν κουμάντο στο ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο και το πολεμούν.



Κάπου διάβαζα ότι το bit coin σήμερα αξίζει 500 και δολλάρια
Για να αγοράσω ένα πόσο δηλαδή θα πρέπει να ξοδέψω και που θα το χρησιμοποιήσω δηλαδή
Στην πιτσαρία όχι στο ΑΒ ούτε, σε καμιά μαυρούλα ούτε και με σφαίρες  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Πάρε κάτι άλλο ρε μάστορα πρέπει να πάρεις bitcoin σώνει και καλά?
Βέβαια και 5 ευρώ να δώσεις θα πάρεις όσο bitcoin του αντιστοιχεί π.χ. 0.00344Β
Εσύ μπορεί να μην έχεις τρόπους να το ξοδέψεις, άλλοι έχουν.

----------


## matthew

> Εσύ μπορεί να μην έχεις τρόπους να το ξοδέψεις, άλλοι έχουν.



Αν έχουν λέει;!!!  :Cool:  Βασικά το πρόβλημα είναι να βγάλουμε λεφτά, το να τα ξοδέψουμε είναι το εύκολο μέρος!  :Mr. Green:

----------


## bchris

Γιατι ειστε τοσο αρνητικοι?
Τα νομισματα τυπου bitcoin ειναι μια πολυ καλη ιδεα, για μια οικονομια χωρις τραπεζες, ΔΝΤ, πολιτικους κλπ βρωμιες.

Κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι φοβερη ιδεα. Απλα εχει μερικα παιδικα bugs η ολη ιδεα, αλλα κατα τα αλλα ειναι super.

----------


## nikosp

> Γιατι ειστε τοσο αρνητικοι?
> Τα νομισματα τυπου bitcoin ειναι μια πολυ καλη ιδεα, για μια οικονομια χωρις τραπεζες, ΔΝΤ, πολιτικους κλπ βρωμιες.
> 
> Κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι φοβερη ιδεα. Απλα εχει μερικα παιδικα bugs η ολη ιδεα, αλλα κατα τα αλλα ειναι super.



Ερώτηση
Γίνεται να υπάρξει οικονομία χωρίς τράπεζες? έκδωση χρήματος διατραπεζικές συναλλαγές κλπ?
Μήπως όταν μερικοί πολιτικοί κάνουν λάθει τους φταίει μετά το ευρώ, η δραχμή η το δολάριο?
Σταματάω μέχρι εδώ γιατί μετά πάμε σε πολιτική συζήτηση και θα μας το κόψουν

----------


## leosedf

Ναι φυσικά και γίνεται.

----------


## nikosp

> Ναι φυσικά και γίνεται.



Και εγώ συμφωνώ ότι γίνεται
Η ανθρωπότις έζησε χιλιετηρίδες χωρίς τράπεζες, χωρίς την έκδωση χρήματος και χωρίς βέβαια διατραπεζικές συναλλαγές

Εάν θέλετε να επαναφέρουμε αυτές τις συνθήκες τότε με γειά σας αλλά δεν θα πάρω
Ανταλλακτική οικονομία σήμερα δεν την βλέπω να παίζει και τόσο
Τι θα ανταλλάσσαμε άλλωστε
Κάποια πλακέτα με μονταρισμένο ένα δικό μας Project  με δύο πίτσες και δύο COCA COLA ?

----------


## bchris

> Ερώτηση
> Γίνεται να υπάρξει οικονομία χωρίς τράπεζες? 
> => Φυσικα και γινεται. Γιατι δηλαδη πριν την ελευση των τραπεζων τι κανανε οι ανθρωποι?
> 
> έκδωση χρήματος (εκδ*ο*ση)
> => Μα το boicoin ειναι ενα νομισμα που δεν χρειαζεται νομισματοκοπεια για να ενδοθει.
> 
> διατραπεζικές συναλλαγές 
> => Διατραπεζικες συναλλαγες σαφως και δεν θα υπαρχουν, μιας και δεν θα υπαρχουν τραπεζες...
> ...




Ουτως ή αλλως, το χρημα εδω και πολυ καιρο δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο παρα μια εγγραφη σε καποια database. 
Απλα με τα νομισματα τυπου bitcoin δεν υπαρχει μια κεντρικη αρχη (τσολιας στα @@ μας).
Σκεψου το κατι σαν το bittorrnet. Το καθε αρχειο δεν υπαρχει σε ενα μονο υπολογιστη. Υπαρχει σε ολους τους peers.

----------


## agis68

Συμφωνώ, το χρήμα εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια ειδικά μετά την αποδέσμευσή του από το χρυσό δεν αποτελεί πάρα μια συμφωνία τραπεζικών ιδρυμάτων προκειμένου σε απλά χαρτάκια (bills) χωρίς καμία αξία να δίνουν αξίες....Και πάλι θα συμφωνήσω ότι έζησαν άνθρωποι επί μιάμιση χιλιετια τουλάχιστον χωρίς την ύπαρξη τραπεζών αλλά μην ξεχνάμε πως το τραπεζικό σύστημα (ως σύστημα) ξεκίνησε και οργανώθηκε στην Αρχαία Ελλάδα με την εγκαθίδρυση της Αθηναϊκής Συμφωνίας. Έτσι όλος ο χρυσός από όλες τις περιοχές που συμφώνησαν μαζεύτηκε στη Δήλο αρχικά και μετά στους Δελφούς όπου υπάρχει και σήμερα το κτίριο της τράπεζας αυτής.....Βέβαια η Αθήνα ως κυβέρνηση τότε αποφάσισε να φάει τα λεφτά για να γίνουν τα έργα όπως το πέτρινο τοίχος του Πειραιά, ο Παρθενώνας, Το Θησείο, το μεγάλο ναυπηγείο για τη ναυπήγηση του Αθηναϊκού Στόλου και μην ξεχνάμε πως κατηγόρησαν τον Περικλή για τη διασπάθιση του χρήματος. Βεβήλωση της ιερής συμφωνίας για τον αποθηκευμένο χρυσό ήταν η αιτία για τον αιματοβαμμένο Πελλοποννησιακό Πόλεμο και από τότε η Σπάρτη (και άλλα Βασίλεια) χώρισαν τα τσανάκια τους με την Αθήνα.....

Τράπεζες με τη σημερινή μορφή εμφανίστηκαν στην Ευρώπη με την αρχή του φεουδαρχισμού που δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο. Μάλιστα εκείνες οι πρώτες τράπεζες έκοβαν και χρήμα....

Γενικότερα τον χρυσό τον είχαν οι τιτλούχοι. Και δεν ήταν καθόλου διατιθέμενοι να δώσουν μέταλλο για κοπή νομισμάτων. Έτσι διάφορες τράπεζες κόβανε νόμισμα κυρίως με την μορφή μάρκας (token) Πήγαινες πχ στον φούρναρη και αν δεν είχες χήνα να δώσεις (εξ ου και η σημερινή φράση για τα ακριβά χαρτονομίσματα) έδινες μια μάρκα που πχ αντιστοιχουσε σε 10 καρβέλια. Αυτή ήταν η μέθοδος συναλλαγής κατά τον Μεσαίωνα. Το χρήμα υπήρχε από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων και είχε την αξία του...πχ μια δραχμή είχε μέταλλο άξιας μιας δραχμής και ένας οβολός το ίδιο...κάτι που έχει πάψει να συμβαίνει με τα ευρώ.....πχ ένα cent έχει πραγματική αξία το 1/10 της τιμής του!!!!

Από εκεί και πέρα ότι νόμισμα και να προκύψει στη ουσία πρόκειται για μαι συγκατάβαση και μια εξαπάτηση μετά συναινέσεως. Αέρα δίνεις αέρα παίρνεις.....

----------


## leosedf

> διαθετω μισο αυτην την στιγμη , δλδ 0,5 του bitcoin



Δηλαδή διαθέτεις 7 χιλιάρικα τώρα ε?
Και γαμώ τις φούσκες...
https://coinmarketcap.com/

----------


## finos

Το bitcoin κι ολλα τα υπολοιπα cryptocurrencies ειναι μια μεγαλη φουσκα ...που προκαλεσε μεγαλη ανοδο στις τημες κι πτωση στη διαθεσιμοτητα  mid range parts για pc  . με τις rx560 να φευγουν σαν ζεστο ψωμι κι τα high wattage  psu ...

----------


## vasilisd

Τι να πεί και αυτός εδώ 

http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231276853

----------


## leosedf

> Το bitcoin κι ολλα τα υπολοιπα cryptocurrencies ειναι μια μεγαλη φουσκα ...που προκαλεσε μεγαλη ανοδο στις τημες κι πτωση στη διαθεσιμοτητα  mid range parts για pc  . με τις rx560 να φευγουν σαν ζεστο ψωμι κι τα high wattage  psu ...



Φούσκες είναι για εσάς που παίζετε με κάρτες γραφικών και όχι με asic miners χωρίς και πάλι να καταλάβετε οτι με mining δεν κάνεις τίποτα. Μόνο με αγορά.

----------


## Fire Doger

Πωωω στο θεό έφτασε... Γιατί έτσι ξαφνικά?

----------


## leosedf

Δεν είναι ξαφνικά, ανεβαίνει εδώ και μήνες γιατί χρησιμοποιείται πολύ. Θα πάει 100κ.

----------


## finos

Εγώ δεν έχω κάνει mining βλέπω όμως το αποτέλεσμα του : Την εκτοξευση των τημων

----------


## nick1974

μ αυτες τις βλακειες αντε να βρεις καρτα γραφικων στην αγορα.
πα να διαβασω reviews για τις νεες καρτουλες και αντι για το ποσα FPS σε games ποιανουν καθομαι και διαβαζω κοτσανες περι asic και χρηση σε mining και ενα σωρω μπουρδες, γιατι καποιοι ηλιθιοι σκεφτηκαν ποσο ομορφο ειναι να βαζουν τις καρτες να καινε ρευμα για να παραγουν ...απολυτως τιποτα.

----------


## Fire Doger

Τον Αύγουστο πριν αλλάξουν κάτι θυμάμαι ήταν στο 1κ και ανέβαινε σιγά σιγά...

Και το 500άρικο ένα κομμάτι χαρτί είναι. Άμα δεν θέλεις να μου δώσεις χαρτιά δώσε μου ένα bitcoin αφού είναι τίποτα....
Μιλάμε για χρηματιστήριο και αποκεντρωμένο χρήμα και το αποτέλεσμα είναι η τιμές στις κάρτες γραφικών? :hahahha: 

Για χόμπι καλό είναι...

----------


## misterno

Είχα μηχάνημα για mining 60GHs και κατόρθωσα και έβγαλα 0.24 BTC.
Μόλις 1 βδομάδα πριν φθάσω το όριο που όρισα να τα πάρω, κλείνει η πισίνα (pool) και τα έχασα.
Τότε δεν με ένοιαξε πολύ αλλά τώρα που πήγε στα 14000€ τα κλαίω!!!!!

----------


## leosedf

> Εγώ δεν έχω κάνει mining βλέπω όμως το αποτέλεσμα του : Την εκτοξευση των τημων



Μη λες βλακείες, για να κάνεις mining χρειάζεσαι ASIC MINERS καμιά σχέση με τις κάρτες που δεν κάνουν τίποτα, ο μόνος λόγος για να αυξηθούν οι τιμές είναι η τεχνολογία και οι τρόμπες που τις αγοράζουν. Εκτός αν θέλεις να βγάλεις 0.00000000000000000000000000000001 απο κανένα άχρηστο νόμισμα.

----------


## rama

Προσφορά και ζήτηση, τίποτα άλλο δεν διαμορφώνει την τιμή. Και αυτά εξελίσονται ανάλογα με την αξιοπιστία των εγγυητών του νομίσματος, την ανθρώπινη απληστία, τα θεμελιώδη της οικονομίας που χρησιμοποιεί το νόμισμα, τις προοπτικές του, κλπ.
Το ίδιο είχε γίνει προ αιώνων με τις τουλίπες στην Ολλανδία, ενώ κάποιο μπορεί να ισχυριστούν οτι το ίδιο συμβαίνει με διάρκεια πολλών αιώνων με τον χρυσό.
Δεν έχει σημασία τι πιστεύει ο καθένας μας, αλλά τι πιστεύει στο σύνολό της η αγορά. Αν όλοι γουστάρουν bitcoin, θα ανέβει. Τόσο απλά. Το αν το αξίζει ή όχι, είναι άλλο θέμα. Στο κάτω-κάτω, πάντα στις αγορές υπάρχουν υπερβολές και προς τις δύο πλευρές που διορθώνονται αργά ή γρήγορα, καταλήγοντας είτε σε γλέντια είτε σε δάκρυα.

----------


## nick1974

> Μη λες βλακείες, για να κάνεις mining χρειάζεσαι ASIC MINERS καμιά σχέση με τις κάρτες που δεν κάνουν τίποτα, ο μόνος λόγος για να αυξηθούν οι τιμές είναι η τεχνολογία και οι τρόμπες που τις αγοράζουν. Εκτός αν θέλεις να βγάλεις 0.00000000000000000000000000000001 απο κανένα άχρηστο νόμισμα.




μια χαρα τα λεει, εδω και μερικα χρονια οι επενδυτοκαγκουρες εχουν καταφερει οι τιμες των high end gpu να ειναι απλησιαστες για το μεσο gamer συν οτι καταντανε να ειναι πραγματικα σπανιες στην αγορα γιατι καθονται και τις αγοραζουν κατα δεκαδες κι επιπλεον οποιος θελει μεταχειρισμενη καρτα το τριπλοσκεφτεται να την αγορασει γιατι μπορει να εχει ψηθει σα μπριζολα καρβουνιασμενη αλλα Ελληνικα σε κανενα επενδυτοκαβουρντηστηρι.
Οποιος ειναι gamer η ασχολειται με 3D πραγματικα δακρυζει απο τις καρτες που αντι να χρησιμοποιουνται γι αυτο που φτιαχτηκαν πανε αδικοχαμενες για να τρεχουν μπουρδες χωρις κανενα νοημα.

----------


## finos

θα ελεγα ότι δεν εχουν καταφύγει τοσο σε high end gpus οσο σε ΠΟΛΕΣ φθηνες gpus . πχ : αυτό είναι με gtx1060 

που εχει ως αποτέλεσμα  α) την μείωση της προσφερόμενης ποσότητας 
                                    β) αυξηση της τημης στην ελαχίστη ποσότητα που απέμεινε

----------


## leosedf

Καλά όλα αυτά αλλά εδώ και καιρό κανείς δε χρησιμοποιεί κάρτα γραφικών για mining..

----------


## nick1974

την nvidia τωρα την ξεκινησαν, τις AMD γενικα τις εχουν πηδηξει... και παρολο που μια ζωη ημουν σε nvidia δε βρισκω και τοσο νορμαλ αυτη την αρρωστημενη κατασταση.
Μπαινω σε κριτικες στο σκρουτζ να διαβασω για μια vega και βλεπω να γραφουν για το ποσο καλα coins βγαζει!!!!!!!!! κι ημουν να κοπανησω το κεφαλι μου στον τοιχο...

----------


## finos

για αυτό αρχικα τις rx vega  (νομιζω κι τωρα ) τις δινανε μονο σε bundle  με cpu ki mobo  
τρ δεν ξερω αν το αλαξανε

----------


## nick1974

> Καλά όλα αυτά αλλά εδώ και καιρό κανείς δε χρησιμοποιεί κάρτα γραφικών για mining..




κι ολοι αυτοι που τις παιρνουν κατα δεκαδες γιατι το κανουν? για να παιζουν battlefield με 7000fps στην οθονη του village?  :Lol:  η για να κανουν remake τον τιτανικο με νεο σεναριο full cgi?

----------


## nick1974

> για αυτό αρχικα τις rx vega  (νομιζω κι τωρα ) τις δινανε μονο σε bundle  με cpu ki mobo  
> τρ δεν ξερω αν το αλαξανε



κοιτα αξιολογηση σε ΚΑΡΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΙΚΩΝ και πες μου οτι δεν θα βαλεις τα κλαματα...
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/12777176/Gi...A56-8GD-B.html

...νομιζω το να χεις μπροστα σου αυτον που εγραψε αυτο το αξιο για νομπελ λογοτεχνιας δημιουργημα πρεπει να ναι το ονειρο του καθε gamer και του καθε 3d developer/ animator  :Lol:

----------


## kioan

Είμαι πολύ περίεργος αν έχει κάνει κανένας από όλους αυτούς με τις κάρτες γραφικών πραγματική απόσβεση του εξοπλισμού και της ενέργειας που ξόδεψε... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

> κι ολοι αυτοι που τις παιρνουν κατα δεκαδες γιατι το κανουν? για να παιζουν battlefield με 7000fps στην οθονη του village?  η για να κανουν remake τον τιτανικο με νεο σεναριο full cgi?



Θα παίζουν παιχνίδια η το πλι τους, η υπολογιστική ισχύς που χρειάζεσαι για να βγάλεις έστω και ψίχουλα είναι τεράστια και δεν βγαίνει με κάρτες, μόνο με asic chips.
Στο κάτω κάτω θα πρέπει να στεναχωρηθούμε για τους gamers τώρα?

----------


## nick1974

οχι να στεναχωρηθουμε για τους πασοκικου καλους τυχοδιωκτες!
αντε να μαζεψουν και τα playmobil απο τα jumbo για να τα μετατρεψουν σε επενδυσεις!   :Lol:  (αν δε προλαβει να τα μαζεψει κανας π. ζωγραφος για να τα βαλει στο νεο του  αεικινητο  :Lol: )

----------


## kioan

Το να κατηγορείς τους miners που σου αγοράζουν τις κάρτες γραφικών με αποτέλεσμα να μην βρίσκεις εσύ που είσαι gamer, είναι σαν να βγει οποίος από εμάς ταλαιπωρείται με τις καθυστερήσεις των τελωνείων και να κατηγορεί όσους κάπνιζουν ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο επειδή με τις παραγγελίες απαγορευμένων ειδών αναγκάζουν τα τελωνεία να ελέγχουν τα πάντα και να καθυστερούν. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

δεν κατηγορω κανεναν, απλα επισημαινω μια αρρωστημενη κατασταση.
Αν ειμαι ο μονος που τη βλεπει αρρωστημενη τι να πω? (ασχετο, αλλα ατμοποιητες και μοντακια μια χαρα περνανε ακομα... )

----------


## kioan

Εννοείται πως είναι αρρωστημένη κατάσταση. Εγώ περιμένω το σκάσιμο της φούσκας...  Εκεί να δεις κλάμα που θα πέσει. 

Μετά θα υπάρχει και υπερπροσφορά μεταχειρισμένων καρτών για σκότωμα 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

οτι θα σκασει η φουσκα θα σκασει... ετσι γινεται με τις φουσκες συνηθως.
btw και να τις χαριζουν αυτες τις καρτες αχρηστες ειναι συνηθως. Ολες εχουν λυωσει και αν πας να τις κλοκαρεις εστω και ελαχιστα ειτε θα βγαλουν αρτιφακτς ειτε απλα θα σου μεινουν στα χερια.
Αρκετοι την εχουν πατησει με καρτες που αγορασαν κοψοχρονια απο miners

----------


## MacGyver

Να κάνω και μία προφητεία: η υπόθεση αυτού του νομίσματος (το οποίο δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω ποτέ πως λειτουργεί) θα σκάσει με τη σύλληψη κάποιου Ρώσου προγραμματιστή, για οικονομική απάτη και ξέπλυμα χρήματος ...

----------


## leosedf

Τίποτα δε θα σκάσει, θα μείνετε με τις θεωρίες.

----------


## kioan

> Τίποτα δε θα σκάσει, θα μείνετε με τις θεωρίες.



Θα κάνει βουτιά η τιμή κάποια στιγμή, δε γίνεται να ανεβαίνει έτσι τρελά διαρκώς 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Λίγο δύσκολο, μέχρι και τράπεζες έχουν δημιουργήσει δικά τους νομίσματα, ολοένα και περισσότεροι οργανισμοί χρησιμοποιούν bitcoin και κρυπτονομίσματα γενικά. Θα ανέβει αρκετά και θα σταθεροποιηθεί, αν υπάρχει ζήτηση θα ξανά ανέβει. Όπως και τα άλλα, ήδη έχει άλλα νομίσματα στα 400, 200, 700 κλπ.


Αλλά όχι, όλα είναι φούσκες εκτός από τη δραχμή  :Lol:

----------


## nick1974

ακριβως η ιδια ιστορια ειχε παιχτει και με τις τουλιπες, δεν ειναι κατι καινουργιο

----------


## alpha uk

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...--G2Ej&ampcf=1

----------


## Fire Doger

> Να κάνω και μία προφητεία: η υπόθεση αυτού του νομίσματος (το οποίο δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω ποτέ πως λειτουργεί) θα σκάσει με τη σύλληψη κάποιου Ρώσου προγραμματιστή, για οικονομική απάτη και ξέπλυμα χρήματος ...



Η γενική ιδέα είναι πως δεν υπάρχουν άπειρα, είναι συγκεκριμένος αριθμός γιατί δεν έχουμε υπολογιστική δύναμη να παράγουμε περισσότερα (κάθε φορά που γεννιέται 1 γίνεται δυσκολότερο για το επόμενο) και το πόσα έχεις δεν το καθορίζει ο server μιας τράπεζας αλλά τα πάντα καταγράφονται σε βάση δεδομένων την οποίες μπορεί ο καθένας να κατεβάσει και όλα τα αντίγραφα ενημερώνονται σε κάθε μεταφορά. Το κάθε πορτοφόλι είναι 1 κωδικός, όταν κάποιος στείλει χρήματα σε αυτόν τον κωδικό τότε στην βάση δεδομένων φαίνεται ότι απ' τον ένα κωδικό μεταφέρθηκαν λεφτά στον άλλο. Το πόσα έχεις το καθορίζει αυτή η βάση (τα χιλιάδες αντίγραφά της). Ε βάλε και encryption και κλειδιά στα πάντα και αυτό είναι σε γενικές γραμμές.

Ρώσος προγραμματιστής δύσκολο, super computer που να σπάει τα encryption ναι.

----------


## navar

> δ(ασχετο, αλλα ατμοποιητες και μοντακια μια χαρα περνανε ακομα... )



θα ήθελες , εναν tilemahos clone που θέλω τον έχω παραγγείλει απο 2 μεριές , και στις 2 περιπτώσεις το τελωνείο μου έβγαλε μήνυμα οτι απαγορεύεται η εισαγωγή !

----------


## picdev

είναι θέμα χρόνου να σκάσει , δεν γίνεται να υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλη οικονομία εκτός της παγκόσμιας τράπεζας.
Φούσκα ειναι έτσι και αλλιώς πολλά νομίσματα γιατί πλέον δεν έχουν σύνδεση με τα πραγματικά αποθέματα σε χρυσό.
Αυτό έγινε αρχικά με το δολάριο , το ξέρετε οτι οι ΗΠΑ πληρώνουν για τις εισαγωγές που κάνουν με ομόλογα ?
 και μετά μου λες για το bitcoin οτι δεν ειναι φούσκα, κάποια στιγμή θα γινει το μπαμ αυτό ειναι βέβαιο , μέχρι να γινει όποιος έχει καλό ειναι να πουλήσει

----------


## picdev

> Η γενική ιδέα είναι πως δεν υπάρχουν άπειρα, είναι συγκεκριμένος αριθμός γιατί δεν έχουμε υπολογιστική δύναμη να παράγουμε περισσότερα (κάθε φορά που γεννιέται 1 γίνεται δυσκολότερο για το επόμενο) και το πόσα έχεις δεν το καθορίζει ο server μιας τράπεζας αλλά τα πάντα καταγράφονται σε βάση δεδομένων την οποίες μπορεί ο καθένας να κατεβάσει και όλα τα αντίγραφα ενημερώνονται σε κάθε μεταφορά. Το κάθε πορτοφόλι είναι 1 κωδικός, όταν κάποιος στείλει χρήματα σε αυτόν τον κωδικό τότε στην βάση δεδομένων φαίνεται ότι απ' τον ένα κωδικό μεταφέρθηκαν λεφτά στον άλλο. Το πόσα έχεις το καθορίζει αυτή η βάση (τα χιλιάδες αντίγραφά της). Ε βάλε και encryption και κλειδιά στα πάντα και αυτό είναι σε γενικές γραμμές.
> 
> Ρώσος προγραμματιστής δύσκολο, super computer που να σπάει τα encryption ναι.



μην το πάμε μακρυά , αυτή τη στιγμή αν όλοι ρευστοποίησουν , μέχρι ποσα λεφτά υπάρχουν σε αποθέματα ? 
επίσης σε ποια τράπεζα ειναι αυτά τα αποθέματα του bitcoin ? το ποσοστό μόχλευσης που έχει φτάσει ? γνωρίζει κανεις?
Εδώ μάλιστα δεν υπάρχει κάποια υπερδύναμη που ελέγχει το παγκόσμιο οινομικο συστήμα για να τις καπουλάρει

----------


## tsimpidas

ενας λεει ειχε κατι bitcoin στον υπολογιστή του και κάποια στιγμή που κρασαρισε το εργαλειο και χρειαστηκε φορματ 
έχασε όλα τα coins,,

ρε παιδιά, το χρήμα εχει αξια μονο αν μπορείς να το μετατρέψεις σε υλη πχ. σπιτια-αυτοκίνητα-γκόμενες κλπ.

αν το έχεις μόνιμα μέσα στο σκληρό δίσκο άστα να πάνε.

----------


## leosedf

Όταν δεν καταλαβαίνει κάποιος την ιδέα τι να τον κάνεις?

----------


## nick1974

> ενας λεει ειχε κατι bitcoin στον υπολογιστή του και κάποια στιγμή που κρασαρισε το εργαλειο και χρειαστηκε φορματ 
> έχασε όλα τα coins,,
> 
> ρε παιδιά, το χρήμα εχει αξια μονο αν μπορείς να το μετατρέψεις σε υλη πχ. σπιτια-αυτοκίνητα-γκόμενες κλπ.
> 
> αν το έχεις μόνιμα μέσα στο σκληρό δίσκο άστα να πάνε.




Αλλοι ειναι οι λογοι που τα κρυπτονομισματα ειναι μια παπαρια και μιση κι εχουν να κανουν *ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΠΛΥΘΩΡΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΥΣΗ* (οσο σχεδον παπαρια ειναι και το ευρω, τουλαχιστο επι ντραγκι, ετσι για να μην ξεχνιομαστε).
Το παραδειγμα που εφερες οχι μονο δεν εχει καμια σχεση με ελαττωμα του νομισματος, αλλα αντιθετα μαλλον δειχνει ενα απ τα ελαχιστα προτερηματα του, αφου τουλαχιστο αυτα μπορει να τα κανει backup, σε αντιθεση με τα κολοχαρτα που θα χανονταν ετσι κι αλλιως αν του καιγοταν το σπιτι.
Επιπλεον αυτο που βαφτιζεις χρημα ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΚΛΗΡΟΥΣ ΔΙΣΚΟΥΣ, τουλαχιστο στη συντριπτικη του πλειοψηφια, και δεν εχουν κανενα απολυτως αντικρυσμα σε υλη εδω και πολλες δεκαετιες.
Η διαφωνια μου με τη φουσκα που λεγεται κρυπτονομισματα δεν εχει να κανει με την ψηφιακη τους φυση αλλα αποκλειστικα με τον τροπο που δημιουργουνται που εκ των πραγματων παραγει ενα προιον με αρνητικο πλυθωρισμο, κατι που ειναι πιο αρρωστημενο ακομα κι απ το -επισεις αρρωστημενα αποπλυθωριστικο- ευρω! (το οποιο ειναι επισεις μια τεραστια φουσκα που δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τα υπολοιπα νομισματα του πλανητη, απλα δεν το βλεπετε γιατι παραγεται απ το συστημα)

----------


## picdev

> ενας λεει ειχε κατι bitcoin στον υπολογιστή του και κάποια στιγμή που κρασαρισε το εργαλειο και χρειαστηκε φορματ 
> έχασε όλα τα coins,,
> 
> ρε παιδιά, το χρήμα εχει αξια μονο αν μπορείς να το μετατρέψεις σε υλη πχ. σπιτια-αυτοκίνητα-γκόμενες κλπ.
> 
> αν το έχεις μόνιμα μέσα στο σκληρό δίσκο άστα να πάνε.



τα λεφτα δεν ειναι στο σκληρό δίσκο , στον σερβερ ειναι , μαλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει. Υπάρχει account που έχει λεφτά μέσα.
Υπάρχουν atm και άνθρωποι που σου φέρνουν λεφτά μετρητά.
Το πρόβλημα ειναι πως θα το κάνεις νομιμο στην ελλάδα και ποσα θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις και αν τα έχεις δηλομένα.
Κατα τα άλλα υπάρχουν τροποι να ρευστοποίησεις

----------


## leosedf

> τα λεφτα δεν ειναι στο σκληρό δίσκο , στον σερβερ ειναι , μαλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει. Υπάρχει account που έχει λεφτά μέσα.
> Υπάρχουν atm και άνθρωποι που σου φέρνουν λεφτά μετρητά.
> Το πρόβλημα ειναι πως θα το κάνεις νομιμο στην ελλάδα και ποσα θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις και αν τα έχεις δηλομένα.
> Κατα τα άλλα υπάρχουν τροποι να ρευστοποίησεις



Τι είναι αυτά που λες ρε? Έχεις καταλάβει πως λειτουργεί?

----------


## nick1974

> τα λεφτα δεν ειναι στο σκληρό δίσκο , στον σερβερ ειναι , μαλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει. Υπάρχει account που έχει λεφτά μέσα.
> Υπάρχουν atm και άνθρωποι που σου φέρνουν λεφτά μετρητά.
> Το πρόβλημα ειναι πως θα το κάνεις νομιμο στην ελλάδα και ποσα θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις και αν τα έχεις δηλομένα.
> Κατα τα άλλα υπάρχουν τροποι να ρευστοποίησεις




μα εντελως καμια απολυτως σχεση!
το αρχειο που εχουν ΟΛΟΙ λειτουργει για ολους με τη φιλοσοφια του τορρεντ.
Τι εννωεις σερβερ?

----------


## matthew

> μην το πάμε μακρυά , αυτή τη στιγμή αν όλοι ρευστοποίησουν , μέχρι ποσα λεφτά υπάρχουν σε αποθέματα ? 
> επίσης σε ποια τράπεζα ειναι αυτά τα αποθέματα του bitcoin ? το ποσοστό μόχλευσης που έχει φτάσει ? γνωρίζει κανεις?
> Εδώ μάλιστα δεν υπάρχει κάποια υπερδύναμη που ελέγχει το παγκόσμιο οινομικο συστήμα για να τις καπουλάρει



Το bitcoin όπως και όλα τα κρυπτονομίσματα είναι αποκεντρωμένες μορφές χρήματος. Δεν είναι αποθηκευμένα σε τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς και δεν υπάρχει κάποια ρυθμιστική αρχή γι' αυτά όπως είναι το τραπεζικό σύστημα για το "συμβατικό" χρήμα. Όλα τα κρυπτονομίσματα είναι αποθηκευμένα σε ψηφιακά πορτοφόλια που τα έχουν οι ιδιοκτήτες τους και δεν μεσολαβούν μεσάζοντες (τράπεζες δηλαδή) ανάμεσα. 'Οσο για το πόσα bitcoins μπορούν να υπάρξουν, όπως ανέφερε και ο Στέφανος (Fire Doger), ο αριθμός τους είναι συγκεκριμένος και οι "κατασκευαστές" του bitcoin όρισαν ως τελικό όριο τα 21 εκατομμύρια bitcoins. Αυτό το κάνανε γιατί θέσανε την παραγωγή-εξόρυξη του να γίνεται ακολουθώντας την φιλοσοφία του κανόνα του χρυσού.
Όμως, όπως ανέφερα και σε άλλο φόρουμ παλιότερα, το θέμα δεν είναι βασικά οι αριθμοί των κρυπτονομισμάτων. Το θέμα είναι η αξία τους σε σχέση με το συμβατικό χρήμα, δηλαδή η *ισοτιμία* καθώς αυτή είναι που δίνει την ανάλογη αξία σε οποιοδήποτε νόμισμα γενικά. Όσοι ασχολούνται με τα κρυπτονομίσματα σίγουρα θα θυμούνται ότι πριν 2 χρόνια περίπου το bitcoin είχε φτάσει τα 1000 δολάρια και κάποια στιγμή κατέρρευσε δηλώνοντας πτώχευση (κανείς ακόμη δεν ξέρει αν ήταν στημένη η φάση) η ιαπωνική εταιρία εξαργύρωσης του bitcoin και το κρυπτονόμισμα έχασε μέσα σε λίγες ώρες πάνω από το 50% της αξίας του και έπεσε η τιμή του κάτω από 500 δολάρια. Εγώ αναρωτιέμαι τι θα γίνει αν δημιουργηθεί ένα είδος κρυπτο-χρηματιστηρίου όπου αντί για μετοχές θα συμμετέχουν κρυπτονομίσματα!  :Tongue: 
Γενικά όπως με το συμβατικό χρήμα έτσι και με τα κρυπτονομίσματα τίποτε δεν είναι σίγουρο όσον αφορά την τιμή της αξίας τους, ή την αξία της τιμής τους (όπως θέλετε πάρτε το μιας και όλα είναι φούσκες όπως συμφωνούμε οι περισσότεροι).  :Wink: 
Μια ιδέα-λύση για όλα αυτά, ίσως, είναι να φτιάξουμε κβαντικό χρήμα! Χεχε, τρελό ε?  :Cool:

----------


## nick1974

> Μια ιδέα-λύση για όλα αυτά, ίσως, είναι να φτιάξουμε κβαντικό χρήμα! Χεχε, τρελό ε?




η μονη ιδεα που μοιαζει λιγοτερο τρελη απ τις υπολοιπες ειναι μια ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ ΒΑΣΗ ΠΟΡΩΝ! 
ολα τα υπολοιπα ειναι μπουρδες και ενιωτε και φουσκες, ειτε μιλαμε για "το σκληρο ευρω" που κοβεται με βαση το ποσο καταναλωτες θελουν να ναι οι γερμανοι, ειτε μιλεμε για τα υπολοιπα νομισματα που εξαρταται τι γουσταρουν καποιοι αλητες (με την Ελληνικη εννοια αλητες=αχρηστοι) χαρτογιακαδες , ειτε μιλαμε για τα κρυπτονομισματα που εδω βιαζεται ασυστολα hardware να κατασπαταλαει ασυστολα πολυτιμη ενεργεια για να παραγονται μπουρμπουλιθρες με ανουσιους αλγορυθμους που δε χρησιμευουν σε απολυτως τιποτα! (τουλαχιστο να το χαν συνδυασει με κανενα ερευνητικο προγραμα θα το γουσταρα πραγματικα)

----------


## tsimpidas

> Υπάρχουν atm και άνθρωποι που σου φέρνουν λεφτά μετρητά.



κόψε κάτι...




το bitcoin ειναι κρυπτονομισμα, και αυτο τα λεει ολα, 

αν θελει καποιος να προσλάβει δολοφόνο ή να αγοράσει ναρκωτικα πληρώνει με κρυπτονομισμα, το οποίο ειναι σαν 
μια επιταγή,

στην δινει καποιος που εχει αντίκρισμα δίνοντας του χρήμα και στην εξαργυρώνει καποιος άλλος σε είδος-προϊών-υπηρεσία

τα χρήματα που έδωσες αρχικα θα καταλήξουν στον δικαιούχο μεσω άλλης οδου.. πχ εσυ αγοράζεις με bitcoin ενα βιντεο και μια τηλεόραση 
και την ιδια στιγμή ενα F1 ή ενα G3 καταλήγει στα χεριά ενός κρητικού ή ενός μασαι στην αφρικη ή απλα 
εσυ δίνεις bitcoin για ενα κιλο χασίσι και τα χρήματα καταλήγουν σε ευρώ σε μια τράπεζα της Ελβετίας απο κάποιον αλλο 
που ''χρωστούσε''

κατα την γνωμη μου αν καποιος δεν θελει να αγοράσει κατι παράνομο τοτε αν απλα αποταμιεύει σε bitcoin εχει στα χερια του μια μεγαλη φούσκα.

----------


## nick1974

εσυ κοψε κατι γιατι απλα χρημα με αντικρυσμα σε οτιδηποτε  Δ Ε Ν  Υ Π Α Ρ Χ Ε Ι εδω και καμια 60ρια χρονια (η αρχη εγινε το 1913 με το Δολλαριο και νομιζω απ τα τελευταια ηταν κι η Δραχμη μεχρι το 1956 η καπου τοτε )

Κι αυτα τα χαρτια που χεις στην τσεπη σου τραπεζογραμματια λεγονται και λειτουργουν Α Κ Ρ Ι Β Ω Σ  οπως το περιεγραψες για τα κρυπτονομισματα

Τα ευρω δηλαδη σε τι υποτιθετε πιστευεις οτι θα μπορουσαν να χουν αντικρυσμα? σε αιμμα αποικων?

και για να πουμε και του στραβου το δικιο, ως Ελληνες σε περιοδο cc θα επρεπε να σκεφτομαστε τα κρυπτονομισματα ως ενα καλο παραθυρακι σωτηριας (της τσεπης του ο καθ ενας, που συνολικα λειτουργει σε κοινο οφελος ολου του κοσμου). Τι εννωεις "παρανομο"? αυτη τη στιγμη το να αγορασεις ενα ατμοποιητη απο Κινα θεωρειται παρανομο! οπως και το να χεις στην τσεπη σου παραπανω απ το τεραστιο ποσο των 500 ευρω σε cash

----------


## tsimpidas

> ε
> 
> Τα ευρω δηλαδη σε τι υποτιθετε πιστευεις οτι θα μπορουσαν να χουν αντικρυσμα? σε αιμμα αποικων?
> 
> )



ε, ναι, τα ευρο αποκτησαν αξια μεσω των δανειων της simens σε ολο τον ευροπαικο νοτο,, μας δωσαν κωλοχαρτα και μας πηραν το αιμα.

το αίμα έχει αξία !!!!

----------


## Fire Doger

Παίζει κανένας σε ICO?

----------


## picdev

> Παίζει κανένας σε ICO?



ενας φιλος το εχει προχωρήσει πολυ , λέει οτι θα βγάλει χρήμα , τώρα τι να σου πω

----------


## kioan

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

ολα τα πορτοφόλια online ειναι , τουλάχιστον τα mainstream , δηλαδή θα ειχες 50.000ε και θα τα έχεις στο pc?

----------


## picdev

> Τι είναι αυτά που λες ρε? Έχεις καταλάβει πως λειτουργεί?



υπάρχει στη βουλγαρία άνθρωπος που σου φέρνει λεφτά σε βαλίτσα και τα στοιχεία του υπάρχουν σε σελίδα ανταλακτηρίου.

----------


## Fire Doger

> ενας φιλος το εχει προχωρήσει πολυ , λέει οτι θα βγάλει χρήμα , τώρα τι να σου πω



Ε να και εγώ τώρα το είδα, απ' ότι κατάλαβα αν το μελετήσεις λίγο πληρώνει καλά και έχει μεγάλο ποσοστό να φτάσει ψηλά το token.
Ένας "Έλληνας" σε οικοδομή δούλευε και έβγαλε 40k σε 1 χρόνο με 100€ (2016-2017) και δεν ξέρει και αγγλικά, τι σκατά...

Από εδώ αγοράζεις κέρματα με πραγματικά λεφτά και πουλάς για πραγματικά λεφτά *https://www.coinbase.com/*
Εδώ φτιάχνεις wallet *https://www.myetherwallet.com/* (Τα tokens δεν είδα πως τα διαχειρίζεται το Coinbase, αυτό χρησιμοποιούσαν σε 1-2 βίντεο που είδα.)
Και εδώ αλλάζεις token για eutherium *https://etherdelta.com*

Και τζογάρεις σε νέα Tokens, αγοράζεις με προπώληση και πουλάς μόλις βγει ή περιμένεις να ανεβεί πολύ.

----------


## leosedf

> Ε να και εγώ τώρα το είδα, απ' ότι κατάλαβα αν το μελετήσεις λίγο πληρώνει καλά και έχει μεγάλο ποσοστό να φτάσει ψηλά το token.
> Ένας "Έλληνας" σε οικοδομή δούλευε και έβγαλε 40k σε 1 χρόνο με 100€ (2016-2017) και δεν ξέρει και αγγλικά, τι σκατά...
> 
> Από εδώ αγοράζεις κέρματα με πραγματικά λεφτά και πουλάς για πραγματικά λεφτά *https://www.coinbase.com/*
> Εδώ φτιάχνεις wallet *https://www.myetherwallet.com/* (Τα tokens δεν είδα πως τα διαχειρίζεται το Coinbase, αυτό χρησιμοποιούσαν σε 1-2 βίντεο που είδα.)
> Και εδώ αλλάζεις token για eutherium *https://etherdelta.com*
> 
> Και τζογάρεις σε νέα Tokens, αγοράζεις με προπώληση και πουλάς μόλις βγει ή περιμένεις να ανεβεί πολύ.



Δεν κατάλαβα τι κάνεις.
Από coinbase έπαιρνα bitcoin.

----------


## Fire Doger

Δεν το κάνω, αυτό συμπέρανα ότι κάνουν αυτοί που επενδύουν στα ICO.
Τα ICO δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι είναι αλλά φαίνονται ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## leosedf

Κάτι για crowdfunding αναφέρει.
π.χ.  Βγάζουμε 1000000 tokens σαν μετοχές για το ηλεκτρονικα και αγοράζει οποιος θέλει, πληρωνώμαστε σε btc η eth και μετά σας λέμε οτι πήρατε τα @@ μας και συνεχίζουμε....




(edit, 12.000 post θα σέβεστε)

----------


## picdev

Ο φίλος μου έφτιαξε δικό του νόμισμα με αναφορά στα waves και θα μοιράσει νομισμα δωρεάν και με προσφορές 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

Επίσης δείτε πόσο έχουν πάει τα waves και ο εθερας , περισυ τα waves τα έδιναν τσάμπα και δεν αγορασα 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## xristos2

παιδια πυραμιδα ξερετε τι ειναι ε;; :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Τη βρίσκω που ο καθένας βγάζει πόρισμα χωρίς να έχει ιδέα για τι συζητάει.

ΜΝΗΜΟΝΙΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΣΒΗΣΕΙ Ο ΗΛΙΟΣ, τουλάχιστον εγώ τη γλίτωσα...

----------


## Kernel Panic

Από την ημέρα που εμφανίστηκε το BITCOIN διαβάζω διάφορα του τύπου "δεν συμφέρει η εξόρυξη του", "φούσκα είναι και θα σκάσει" και άλλα τέτοια όμορφα, ειδήσεις που διασπείρονται από ανθρώπους άσχετους, αλλά κυρίως από τους άλλους που θέλουν να είναι λίγοι στο παιχνίδι.
Κατά την "ταπεινή" μου γνώμη, έχει δρόμο ακόμη μέχρι να πιάσει την πραγματική του αξία, πάντα σε σχέση με τα υπερτιμημένα $ & € των άπληστων τραπεζών.
Αν και δεν είναι αρκετός ο χρόνος που κυκλοφορεί, δείχνει να έχει τάσεις για νόμισμα αναφοράς, ακόμη και *μετά την διάσπασή* του όχι μόνο δεν έχασε αξία, αλλά την διπλασίασε.

Υ.Γ. τα εισαγωγικά στην λέξη ταπεινή, είναι γιατί δεν είμαι ούτε ταπεινός ούτε μετριόφρων.

----------


## nick1974

> Κατά την "ταπεινή" μου γνώμη, έχει δρόμο ακόμη μέχρι να πιάσει την πραγματική του αξία, πάντα σε σχέση με τα υπερτιμημένα $ & € των άπληστων τραπεζών.




"Πραγματικη αξια" δεν εχει κανενα απ τα 3 νομισματα που αναφερεις, και ουτε καν συγγενευουν μεταξυ τους, η μαλλον το BC εχει μια μακρυνη συγγενεια με το ευρω οσον αφορα την αποπλλυθωριστικη φυση τους, με το bc να ναι τερμα πιο αποπλυθωριστικο.
Το δολλαριο ειναι μια χαρα πλυθωριστικο νομισμα, κοβεται κανονικα και υπο προυποθεσεις μπορει να χαρακτηριστει εντος του καπιταλιστικου συστηματος ενα καλο σχετικα νομισμα (η μαλλον πριν την κριση αυτο ισχυε) που μπορει να εξυπηρετει τις αναγγες μιας "κανονικης" οικονομιας. (αυτο βεβαια αναλογα με το ποσο το θελουν να γινεται αυτοι που το ελεγχουν, αλλα εχει τις δυνατοτητες). 
Το bc οσο και το ευρω ειναι αποπλυθωριστικες φουσκες που θα σκασουν καποια στιγμη, και αλοιμονο σε οποιον τα χει στα χερια του εκεινη την ωρα.
Απο κει και περα και τα 3 εχουν το ελαττωμα να μην εχουν κανενενα αντικρυσμα σε τιποτα

BTW κανεις δεν αμφισβητει οτι τα κρυπτονομισματα ειναι πραγματικες ευκαιριες επενδυσης, ουτε οτι μπορει να ειναι μια καλη λυση για τον Ελληνικο λαο στην παρουσα φαση ωστε να μπορεσει να λειτουργησει η οικονομια η οποια με το κατοχικο ευρω εχει κολλησει, αλλα μιλαω για την ιδια τη φυση του bc μακροχρονια

----------


## Kernel Panic

> "Πραγματικη αξια" δεν εχει κανενα απ τα 3 νομισματα που αναφερεις, και ουτε καν συγγενευουν μεταξυ τους, η μαλλον το BC εχει μια μακρυνη συγγενεια με το ευρω οσον αφορα την αποπλλυθωριστικη φυση τους, με το bc να ναι τερμα πιο αποπλυθωριστικο.
> Το δολλαριο ειναι μια χαρα πλυθωριστικο νομισμα, κοβεται κανονικα και υπο προυποθεσεις μπορει να χαρακτηριστει εντος του καπιταλιστικου συστηματος ενα καλο σχετικα νομισμα (η μαλλον πριν την κριση αυτο ισχυε) που μπορει να εξυπηρετει τις αναγγες μιας "κανονικης" οικονομιας. (αυτο βεβαια αναλογα με το ποσο το θελουν να γινεται αυτοι που το ελεγχουν, αλλα εχει τις δυνατοτητες). 
> Το bc οσο και το ευρω ειναι αποπλυθωριστικες φουσκες που θα σκασουν καποια στιγμη, και αλοιμονο σε οποιον τα χει στα χερια του εκεινη την ωρα.
> Απο κει και περα και τα 3 εχουν το ελαττωμα να μην εχουν κανενενα αντικρυσμα σε τιποτα
> 
> BTW κανεις δεν αμφισβητει οτι τα κρυπτονομισματα ειναι πραγματικες ευκαιριες επενδυσης, ουτε οτι μπορει να ειναι μια καλη λυση για τον Ελληνικο λαο στην παρουσα φαση ωστε να μπορεσει να λειτουργησει η οικονομια η οποια με το κατοχικο ευρω εχει κολλησει, αλλα μιλαω για την ιδια τη φυση του bc μακροχρονια



Αγαπητέ μου, ένα από τα ατού των διαφόρων bitcoins είναι ακριβώς αυτό, ο πεπερασμένος αριθμός τους, μιας και κανένας και κυρίως καμία κυβέρνηση, δεν μπορεί να κυκλοφορήσει στο ατάκα, όσο χρήμα γουστάρει με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού και φυσικά κανένας δεν σκέπτεται να συνδέσει την οικονομία μιας χώρας με οποιοδήποτε bitcoin, ειδικά στην συγκεκριμένη στιγμή με τόσο μεγάλα σκαμπανεβάσματα.
αυτά.....

----------


## nick1974

> Αγαπητέ μου, ένα από τα ατού των διαφόρων bitcoins είναι ακριβώς αυτό, ο πεπερασμένος αριθμός τους,



το εκτρωμα του αποπλυθωρισμου το χουμε ξαναδει με το χρυσο και ολοι ξερουμε ποσο καλα κατεληξε αυτη η ιστορια... (βασικα και τωρα το ζουμε με το ευρω που ακολουθει τα ιδια χναρια)





> μιας και κανένας και κυρίως καμία κυβέρνηση, δεν μπορεί να κυκλοφορήσει στο ατάκα, όσο χρήμα γουστάρει με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού



κοιτα, καπου εχουμε μπερδευτει με το τι ειναι καλο και το τι κακο...
ο ανεξελενκτος πλυθωρισμος δεν ειναι κατι καλο, αλλα ο αποπλυθωρισμος ειναι που εφερε επαναστασεις και τις αυτοκτονιες κι οχι το αντιθετο.





> και φυσικά κανένας δεν σκέπτεται να συνδέσει την οικονομία μιας χώρας με οποιοδήποτε bitcoin, ειδικά στην συγκεκριμένη στιγμή με τόσο μεγάλα σκαμπανεβάσματα.
> αυτά.....



ποιος μιλησε για χωρες και ποιος τις γ...μει? για τους ανθρωπους μιλαω και για το πως θα μπορουσαν να το εκμεταλευτουν ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ για να ξεπερασουν τα προβληματα που τους δημιουργουν οι "χωρες" (προτιμω τη λεξη κρατος. το "χωρα" βγαζει οικιοτητα σε κατι που μονο φιλικο δεν ειναι)

----------


## picdev

Γιατί με τον εθερα δεν έχει απατεωνια περισυ  , ανέβαινε και ξαφνικά μπήκε ο χάκερ και έσπασε το νόμισμα στα 2.
Όποιος έχει χρήμα φτιάχνει και ένα νόμισμα και κάνει τα παιχνίδια του.



Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

> Γιατί με τον εθερα δεν έχει απατεωνια περισυ  , ανέβαινε και ξαφνικά μπήκε ο χάκερ και έσπασε το νόμισμα στα 2.
> Όποιος έχει χρήμα φτιάχνει και ένα νόμισμα και κάνει τα παιχνίδια του.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk



Έτσι ρε, γι αυτό μην ασχολείστε εσείς.

----------


## nepomuk

> "Πραγματικη αξια" δεν εχει κανενα απ τα 3 νομισματα που αναφερεις, και ουτε καν συγγενευουν μεταξυ τους, η μαλλον το BC εχει μια μακρυνη συγγενεια με το ευρω οσον αφορα την αποπλλυθωριστικη φυση τους, με το bc να ναι τερμα πιο αποπλυθωριστικο.
> Το δολλαριο ειναι μια χαρα πλυθωριστικο νομισμα, κοβεται κανονικα και υπο προυποθεσεις μπορει να χαρακτηριστει εντος του καπιταλιστικου συστηματος ενα καλο σχετικα νομισμα (η μαλλον πριν την κριση αυτο ισχυε) που μπορει να εξυπηρετει τις αναγγες μιας "κανονικης" οικονομιας. (αυτο βεβαια αναλογα με το ποσο το θελουν να γινεται αυτοι που το ελεγχουν, αλλα εχει τις δυνατοτητες). 
> Το bc οσο και το ευρω ειναι αποπλυθωριστικες φουσκες που θα σκασουν καποια στιγμη, και αλοιμονο σε οποιον τα χει στα χερια του εκεινη την ωρα.
> Απο κει και περα και τα 3 εχουν το ελαττωμα να μην εχουν κανενενα αντικρυσμα σε τιποτα
> 
> BTW κανεις δεν αμφισβητει οτι τα κρυπτονομισματα ειναι πραγματικες ευκαιριες επενδυσης, ουτε οτι μπορει να ειναι μια καλη λυση για τον Ελληνικο λαο στην παρουσα φαση ωστε να μπορεσει να λειτουργησει η οικονομια η οποια με το κατοχικο ευρω εχει κολλησει, αλλα μιλαω για την ιδια τη φυση του bc μακροχρονια






 Συγγνωμη που παρεμβαινω  αυτοκλητα αλλα εκτος  απο επισκευαστης μαγνητικων τηλεφωνων  γινατε και οικονομολογος ; 
Οχι για τιποτα  αλλο , αλλα μπορει και παιδια να διαβαζουν τα γραφομενα σας   να παρασυρθουν  και  να ανταλλαξουν ευρω με μπουρδες
και να πανε  στον κουβα .Στο  φιναλε πιτα γυρο με  bico και αιθερα  ακομα δεν αγοραζεις.Στον επομενο αιωνα και βλεπουμε.
Για  τολμηρους  νεους θα  συμβουλευα Γουαν , Ρουβλι , μπολιβαρ  και αλλα  υπερπληθωρικα νομισματα .
Ειδικα  αυτα  που εχουν αντικρυσμα  σε  κοκακολες. Επισης η Ριανα ειναι μια  διαχρονικη αξια ,που μακροχρονια θα  δωσει μεγαλες αποδοσεις.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Συγγνωμη που παρεμβαινω  αυτοκλητα αλλα εκτος  απο επισκευαστης μαγνητικων τηλεφωνων  γινατε και οικονομολογος ; 
> Οχι για τιποτα  αλλο , αλλα μπορει και παιδια να διαβαζουν τα γραφομενα σας   να παρασυρθουν  και  να ανταλλαξουν ευρω με μπουρδες
> και να πανε  στον κουβα .Στο  φιναλε πιτα γυρο με  bico και αιθερα  ακομα δεν αγοραζεις.Στον επομενο αιωνα και βλεπουμε.
> Για  τολμηρους  νεους θα  συμβουλευα Γουαν , Ρουβλι , μπολιβαρ  και αλλα  υπερπληθωρικα νομισματα .
> Ειδικα  αυτα  που εχουν αντικρυσμα  σε  κοκακολες. Επισης η Ριανα ειναι μια  διαχρονικη αξια ,που μακροχρονια θα  δωσει μεγαλες αποδοσεις.



Ποιο σουβλατζίδικο παίρνει  Γουαν , Ρουβλι , μπολιβαρ ή Ριανα ?

----------


## nepomuk

> Ποιο σουβλατζίδικο παίρνει  Γουαν , Ρουβλι , μπολιβαρ ή Ριανα ?





Τον κ Νικο να ρωτησετε  που  απο κομπιουτερολογος , μπηκε σε ενα ανταλλακτηριο και βγηκε νομισματολογος.
Εικονικα παντα .Τα σουβλατζιδικα ως γνωστον δεν δεχονται εικονικες παραγγελιες , ακομα με το τηλ λειτουργουν.

----------


## navar

και όταν ο σκοτεινός τύπος έβγαλε απο την τσέπη του τον Bic και άναψε φωτιά , οι ιθαγενείς φώναξαν "ΜΑΓΟΣ, ΜΑΓΟΣ , Ο ΔΙΑΟΛΟΣ , Ο ΣΑΤΑΝΑΣ" και έτρεξαν πανικόβλητοι πίσω στην σπηλιά τους !

----------


## elektronio

Παιδιά βλέπω συνέχεια να χρησιμοποιείτε τις λέξεις αποπληθωριστικά νομίσματα ή πληθωριστικά νομίσματα και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείτε, και επίσης ποια είναι καλά και ποια όχι γιατί και αυτό δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από τα λεγόμενα σας, μπορείτε να το αναλύσετε λιγάκι να καταλάβω και εγώ που είμαι από χωριό;

----------


## nepomuk

> Παιδιά βλέπω συνέχεια να χρησιμοποιείτε τις λέξεις αποπληθωριστικά νομίσματα ή πληθωριστικά νομίσματα και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείτε, και επίσης ποια είναι καλά και ποια όχι γιατί και αυτό δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από τα λεγόμενα σας, μπορείτε να το αναλύσετε λιγάκι να καταλάβω και εγώ που είμαι από χωριό;





Για μια εισαγωγη στα καλα και στα κακα  κοιτα το  Νομο του Gresham: Το κακό νόμισμα διώχνει το καλό.
Για να μπεις πιο βαθεια στο νοημα ,αν δεν εχεις μικρα παιδια γυρω σου :Ψαξε σε διασημο ΕλληνοΣεξοτουριστικο φορουμ 
με τις λεξεις αντικλειδια " Πεσο Κουμπανο Κονβερτιμπλε " και το απλο κοινο Πεσο.
Μην παει ο νους  σου στο κακο με το μετατρεψιμο και σε  τι τελικα μετατρεπεται , ουτε  σε  Zombie , ουτε σε Cobi καταληγει.
Θα μπορουσα να σου βαλω λινκ , αλλα επιμενεις  στην αποψη μου τη προσωπικη και τωρα δεν εχω χρονο να παραθεσω μια μικρη πραγματεια.
Τελος  για τα  εικονικα , αφου δεν εισαι Κομπιουτερολαγνος και ζητας  βοηθεια εδω , η απο τα  fucking manuals , σταματαει καθε συζητηση.

----------


## nick1974

> Παιδιά βλέπω συνέχεια να χρησιμοποιείτε τις λέξεις αποπληθωριστικά νομίσματα ή πληθωριστικά νομίσματα και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείτε, και επίσης ποια είναι καλά και ποια όχι γιατί και αυτό δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από τα λεγόμενα σας, μπορείτε να το αναλύσετε λιγάκι να καταλάβω και εγώ που είμαι από χωριό;




οταν ενα νομισμα κοβεται σε περιορισμενα αντιτυπα και με τον καιρο αρχιζει να σπανιζει απο την αγορα (γιατι καποιοι το "συλλεγουν" οπως ειχε γινει με το χρυσο) ειναι αποπλυθωριστικο (εχει αρνητικο πλυθωρισμο) και μια οικονομια που βασιζεται σε τετοιο νομισμα ειναι αρρωστημενη (και με το ευρω το ιδιο συμβαινει γι αυτο καταστρεφονται χωρες ολοκληρες, αλλα συμβαινει σε πιο χαλαρο βαθμο -λογο esm- γι αυτο και ελαχιστοι το καταλαβαινουν, ενω οι υπολοιποι τα ριχνουν στην κριση, στις απεργιες, στα λαμογια, στον αναδρομο ερμη κτλ κτλ κτλ λες και το ευρω ειναι φυσικος πορος ).

Οταν ενα νομισμα κοβεται απεριοριστα και η αξια του παει στο διαολο ειναι πλυθωριστικο.  Αν ο πλυθωρισμος ρυθμιστει σωστα ολοι ειναι ευχαριστημενοι και η οικονομια παει καλα, αν ομως ξεφυγει το πραγμα και πατωσει η αξια του τοτε επισεις η οικονομια που βασιζεται σε τετοιο νομισμα ειναι αρρωστημενη (Η Δραχμη εχει υπαρξει κανα δυο φορες στην ιστορια της τετοιο παραδειγμα, οπως και το δολλαριο).
Πλυθωρισμος ΜΗΔΕΝ ειναι κατι που ΔΕΝ μπορει να υπαρξει πουθενα αλλου εκτος απο τα μυαλα ορισμενων γιδοβοσκων των βρυξελων (ουτε Αμερικανος προεδρος προσπαθησε ποτε τετοια ηλιθιοτητα, ουτε πουθενα στον πλανητη), και φυσικα δεν μπορει να υπαρξει ακομα κι αν ΕΝΑΣ μονο ανθρωπος καταθεσει 1 σεντ στην τραπεζα ή στο στρωμα του για πανω απο μια μερα! Αυτος ειναι κι ο λογος που το ευρω ειναι μια αποπλυθωριστικη φουσκα. (απλα το ρυθμιζουν με καποια "ξεφουσκωματα" μεσω esm)
Το δε bitcoin ακομα χειροτερα ειναι ετσι δομημενο ωστε ο αριθμος των bitcoins να μη μπορεσει ποτε να ξεπερασει τα 22.000.000 !!!!!! οποτε εδω μιλαμε για την υψιστη μπουρδα, αφου αν δημιουργουσες μια οικονομια με βαση αυτη τη φουσκα σε ελαχιστο χρονο δε θα κινουταν τιποτα στην οικονομια, οχι λογο ελειψης αγαθων αλλα λογο ανυπαρξιας χρηματος!!!!!!! 
Τελος αν διαβασεις διαφορους οικονομολογους ολοι συμφωνουν οτι ενα νομισμα πρεπει να ειναι πλυθωριστικο στο ιδιο ποσοστο με τον αναλογο ΤΙΜΑΡΗΘΜΟ (εχουμε να ακουσουμε απο τη Δραχμη αυτη τη λεξη, αλλα στον υπολοιπο πλανητη υπαρχει ακομα).
Φυσικα εννωειται πως ο εκτοτε τιμαρηθμος δε μπορει να προβλευθει 100% οποτε κοβουν με βαση τα στοιχεια του περασμενου ετους, ετσι αν γινει κατι θεαματικο μπορει να υπαρξει το περιφημο πρωτογενες πλεονασμα (που μας ζητανε ως κατι... "καλο" αλλα σε υγειης οικονομιες ειναι απαγορευμενη λεξη) η -πιθανοτερο- καποια ελειματα (κι επειδη οι αγορες εχουν συνηθως αυξητικη ταση συνηθως συμβαινει το δευτερο)
Θεωρητικα ενας μονοψηφιος πλυθωρισμος ειναι το σωστο κι απο κει και περα αναλογα το τι θελει καθε κρατος να κανει υπαρχουν και τα αναλογα νομερα (εμεις πχ που ζουμε απ τον τουρισμο και τη ναυτιλια επρεπε να χαμε νομισμα πατσαβουρι κι οχι νομισμα για καταναλωτες)

----------


## nick1974

> Συγγνωμη που παρεμβαινω αυτοκλητα αλλα εκτος απο επισκευαστης μαγνητικων τηλεφωνων γινατε και οικονομολογος ; 
> Οχι για τιποτα αλλο , αλλα μπορει και παιδια να διαβαζουν τα γραφομενα σας να παρασυρθουν και να ανταλλαξουν ευρω με μπουρδες
> και να πανε στον κουβα .Στο φιναλε πιτα γυρο με bico και αιθερα ακομα δεν αγοραζεις.Στον επομενο αιωνα και βλεπουμε.
> Για τολμηρους νεους θα συμβουλευα Γουαν , Ρουβλι , μπολιβαρ και αλλα υπερπληθωρικα νομισματα .
> Ειδικα αυτα που εχουν αντικρυσμα σε κοκακολες. Επισης η Ριανα ειναι μια διαχρονικη αξια ,που μακροχρονια θα δωσει μεγαλες αποδοσεις.







> Τον κ Νικο να ρωτησετε  που  απο κομπιουτερολογος , μπηκε σε ενα ανταλλακτηριο και βγηκε νομισματολογος.
> Εικονικα παντα .Τα σουβλατζιδικα ως γνωστον δεν δεχονται εικονικες παραγγελιες , ακομα με το τηλ λειτουργουν.



Με τον κυριο Νικο οπως και το καθε κανονικο μελος ας ασχοληθουν οσοι εχουν σχεση με τη θεματολογια του φορουμ κι οχι καποιος που στα 249 μυνηματα του  _τα 200+  ειναι στο "παμε εκλογες" τα 10 στο "ελευθερη ενεργεια"  με αναμεταδωσεις απο τους πιστους του ΠΖ, 1 στο "θεμα εξαερωσης" , 1 στο "ασφαλεια αγορας" 1 στον Κινεζο, 1 θεμα για ενα ταμπλετακι (το μοναδικο που χει καπως σχεση με τη θεματολογια) και 3 εδω_ εκ των οποιων τα 2 για να πουν οτι ο συγγραφεας τους νομιζει οτι ο κος Νικος ειναι επισκευαστης μαγνητικων τηλεφωνων και κομπιουτερολογος. κι ολα αυτα σε φορουμ ηλεκτρονικων, ουτε σε πολιτικο site ουτε στη σελιδα του πολυαγαπημενου σου μπετοστοκου που το παιζει εφευρετης!
*SCRIPTA MANENT * 
Δεν ξερω αν αυτη η αυτοθυσιαστικη - καμικαζι επιθεση εχει να κανει με τη λατρεια σου στον "λαμπρο εφευρετη πετρο ζωγραφο" και με την απεχθεια στους εχθρους του η με την απεχθεια σου στους υπολογιστες η στα μαγνητικα τηλεφωνα...

----------


## KATSO001

_"Τελος αν διαβασεις διαφορους οικονομολογους ολοι συμφωνουν οτι ενα  νομισμα πρεπει να ειναι πλυθωριστικο στο ιδιο ποσοστο με τον αναλογο  ΤΙΜΑΡΗΘΜΟ (εχουμε να ακουσουμε απο τη Δραχμη αυτη τη λεξη, αλλα στον  υπολοιπο πλανητη υπαρχει ακομα)."_

Ο τιμάριθμος είναι ο πληθωρισμός. Άρα τι μας λέει εδώ ο προφανώς άσχετος με νομισματικά θέματα; (Απλά  απομόνωσα το πιο προφανές και ενδεικτικό να το καταλάβει ο καθείς). Μας λέει ότι το νόμισμα πρέπει να  έχει τόσο πληθωρισμό όσος είναι ο  πληρωθρισμός που έχει  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall: 

Παρακαλείται θερμά όσοι είναι παντελώς άσχετοι με οικονομικά και νομισματικά θέματα να μην κάνουν περισπούδαστες και δήθεν ψαγμενες αναλύσεις-σεντόνι. Έλεος κάπου....

----------


## nepomuk

Ευχαριστω , να το τραβηξουμε αν προκυψει , ηθελα να τα πω στη νυφη (Μαρκο ) για να τα ακουσει  η (κακια  :Wink: πεθερα  αλλα με προλαβες .
Πατεντατος Ευρωπαιστης ναι ,αρα καμικαζι επιθεση στους  αφανεις δραχιμστες.
Στους υπολογιστες εχασες , εχουμε και ενα κοινο , ερασιτεχνης βεβαια κομπιουτερας και καθ οτι εικαζω μιση γενια και κατι μεγαλυτερος ,
εν πολλοις αυτοδιδακτος  ,  βλεπε κατι λιγα  με  τα τοτε mini  αβσπ  μερια.Εχω μυησει , εισαγει στο ιντερνετ, επισκευασει , αναβαθμισει  κτλπ οποιον χτυπαγε τη πορτα μου
ακομα και περαν του Ατλαντικου.Κατα κανονα αφιλοκερδως .
Επισκευαστης αρχαιων μαγνητικων του Ε.Σ που την καταεβρισκε να επισκευαζει , εσυ  το δηλωσες, σε διαβαζω.
Ειχα ριξει μια ασφαιρη εδω για  επιτελους εισαγωγη DAB  στη χωρα μας  και με πηρατε στο ...ψιλο.
Για τα  σκληρα και μαλακα νομισματα που ανοιξες θεμα  κρυβοντας  τοσα πολλα λογια  , θα τα πουμε.
Για τον φιδεμπορα  οπως λες τι  να πω;  απατη λες  καραμπινατη , εχω αποδειξεις ; εχω κατσει στο αλχημεια απο τη πρωτη μερα ,
1  στο εκατομμυριο  να κρυβει λογια  για ξεκαρφωμα , επιτηδες να πουλαει τρελλα και τα λοιπα , μη μου παρεις και το κεφαλι για αυτο .
Γι αυτο το θεμα μπηκα εδω μεσα, για να μαθω , ηταν ηδη τραβηγμενο και τεσπα σηκωνει και χιουμορ.
Μια παρατηρηση  : Μεσα Στο περιγραμμα μιας  πλακετας  κι εσυ και πολλοι αλλοι εδω μεσα , ΚΕΝΤΑΣ , σκιζεις τη τριχα στα 4 , ειμαι σιγουρος ,
για  τα  υπολοιπα,επιφυλασσομαι .

----------


## nick1974

> _"Τελος αν διαβασεις διαφορους οικονομολογους ολοι συμφωνουν οτι ενα  νομισμα πρεπει να ειναι πλυθωριστικο στο ιδιο ποσοστο με τον αναλογο  ΤΙΜΑΡΗΘΜΟ (εχουμε να ακουσουμε απο τη Δραχμη αυτη τη λεξη, αλλα στον  υπολοιπο πλανητη υπαρχει ακομα)."_
> 
> Ο τιμάριθμος είναι ο πληθωρισμός. Άρα τι μας λέει εδώ ο προφανώς άσχετος με νομισματικά θέματα; (Απλά  απομόνωσα το πιο προφανές και ενδεικτικό να το καταλάβει ο καθείς). Μας λέει ότι το νόμισμα πρέπει να  έχει τόσο πληθωρισμό όσος είναι ο  πληρωθρισμός που έχει 
> 
> Παρακαλείται θερμά όσοι είναι παντελώς άσχετοι με οικονομικά και νομισματικά θέματα να μην κάνουν περισπούδαστες και δήθεν ψαγμενες αναλύσεις-σεντόνι. Έλεος κάπου....



Αλλος καμικαζι...

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%94%CE%B5%CE%AF%CE%BA%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%82_%CE%A4%  CE%B9%CE%BC%CF%8E%CE%BD_%CE%9A%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B1%C  E%BD%CE%B1%CE%BB%CF%89%CF%84%CE%AE

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A0...BC%CF%8C%CF%82


αληθεια πρεπει να σε τσουξαν  παρα πολυ εκεινα τα ρημαδια τα αμπερ που καταφερνουν να παιρνανε απο τοσο "λεπτο" -κατα τη δικη σου εκτιμηση- καλωδιακι και δε τρωνε πορτα...

anyway, μην κοπανιεσαι, θα με βρεις και καπου λαθος καποια φορα, -ουδεις αλαθητος εξ αλλου-, να το βαλεις τροπαιο στον τοιχο σου, αλλα το να προσπαθεις με τοση μανια λεγεται ψυχωση.

----------


## nepomuk

Κ. Νικο στα  ευκολακια παμε καλα , για τη ταμπακερα δεν ειπες  τιποτα .
Σε τι νομισμα επιθυμεις να μετραμε  τον   τιμαριθμο μας ;
Κοβεις το λαιμο σου οτι η  ΕΣΥ  θα τον μετραει σωστα ; 
πχ  η Χριστινα στην Αργεντινη (υποδικος πλεον)τον εβγαζε το  μισο ,αλλα και στα  δικα μας  εχουμε ιστορικα προηγουμενα,
βεβαια  οχι και 100% στατιστικο σφαλμα , αλλα  και ο "εισαγωμενος" πληθωρισμος  αφαιρειτο απο την ΑΤΑ (αν την προλαβες).
*SCRIPTA MANENT  :
*Ο Μουστακιας  ειναι η  Αχιλλειος πτερνα μου εδω μεσα ,  αλλα  και εκεινος σε καποια φαση ετσι  μου θυμισε , σε καποιο ειρωνικο  ερωτημα μου .
(καταμουτρα πειραιωτικα πως  το λενε ..  στο   δικο του φορουμ   , ειχα  χαρακτηρισει  αλχημεια ολο αυτο  και οτι ετσι ενδεχεται να το παει στο διηνεκες.
ενοειται πως  αυτο  δεν το δημοσισευσε).

----------


## KATSO001

> https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%94%CE%B5%CE%AF%CE%BA%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%82_%CE%A4%  CE%B9%CE%BC%CF%8E%CE%BD_%CE%9A%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B1%C  E%BD%CE%B1%CE%BB%CF%89%CF%84%CE%AE
> 
> https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A0...BC%CF%8C%CF%82
> 
> 
> αληθεια πρεπει να σε τσουξαν  παρα πολυ εκεινα τα ρημαδια τα αμπερ που καταφερνουν να παιρνανε απο τοσο "λεπτο" καλωδιακι και δε τρωνε πορτα...
> 
> anyway, θα με βρεις και καπου λαθος, -ουδεις αλαθητος εξ αλλου-, να το βαλεις τροπαιο στον τοιχο σου, αλλα το να προσπαθεις με τοση μανια λεγεται ψυχωση.



Ασφαλώς και δεν πρόκειται για κάτι προσωπικό γιατί δεν έχουμε ούτε να μοιράσουμε τίποτα ούτε να αποδέιξουμε κάτι. Επειδή όμως το θέμα το οποίο ανάπτυξες τυγχάνει να βρίσκεται  στην σφαίρα του δικό μου επιστημονικό τομεά, και επειδή τα τελευταία 7 χρόνια έχουν άκουστει Η μ@λ@κίες, πάνω σε οικονομικά θέματα και δεν αντέχω να διαβάζω άλλες μπούρδες, γι' αυτό απάντησα, και θα απαντόυσα όποιος και να έγραφε μπούρδες σε κάτι το οποίο γνωρίζω καλά. Έχω σχολιάσει κάποιο θρεντ σου για ηλεκτρονικά κοκ; Οχι. Γιατί δεν ξέρω. Εδώ όμως ξέρω!

----------


## nick1974

εμενα σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι ο τομεας μου, και αν δεν υπηρχε η κριση ουτε καν θα ασχολουμουν να διαβασω εστω κι ενα αρθρο απο οικονομολογο, αλλα ελα ντε που αυτα δεν ειναι δικα μου λογια αλλα δικα τους, και σου δινω και ενα ζευγαρι links  για τους ορισμους.
Αν θεωρεις πως η wiki τα γραφει λαθος μπες κι αλλαξε τα, ελευθερη ειναι, αλλα αν αυτα που γραψεις ειναι λαθος θα στα διορθωσουν αμεσα.

----------


## KATSO001

> εμενα σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι ο τομεας μου, και αν δεν υπηρχε η κριση ουτε καν θα ασχολουμουν να διαβασω εστω κι ενα αρθρο απο οικονομολογο, αλλα ελα ντε που αυτα δεν ειναι δικα μου λογια αλλα δικα τους, και σου δινω και ενα ζευγαρι links  για τους ορισμους.
> Αν θεωρεις πως η wiki τα γραφει λαθος μπες κι αλλαξε τα, ελευθερη ειναι, αλλα αν αυτα που γραψεις ειναι λαθος θα στα διορθωσουν αμεσα.



Μια χαρά είναι οι ορισμοί που δίνονται στο wiki. Αυτά που γράφεις ΕΣΥ είναι ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ λάθος και επιεικώς ανοησίες...

----------


## nick1974

επειδη το λες η υπαρχει και καμια αποδειξη? λεω τωρα...

Ας τα βαλουμε κι εδω λοιπον ετσι για να ξερουμε γιατι μιλαμε :

_Πληθωρισμός είναι η συνεχής αύξηση του γενικού επιπέδου τιμών μιας οικονομίας σε μια συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο, που προκαλεί πτώση στην αγοραστική δύναμη, καθώς κάθε μονάδα χρήματος (π.χ. €) αγοράζει λιγότερα αγαθά και υπηρεσίες. Αναγκαία συνθήκη για την ύπαρξη του πληθωρισμού είναι η μεταβολή των τιμών. Δεν υφίσταται όταν οι τιμές παραμένουν σταθερές, ανεξαρτήτως αν είναι υψηλές ή όχι._
_Ο πληθωρισμός υπολογίζεται συνήθως από την ποσοστιαία(%) μεταβολή του δείκτη τιμών καταναλωτή(ΔΤΚ) στη διάρκεια του χρόνου. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι ο ΔΤΚ παρακολουθεί ένα δείγμα αγαθών και υπηρεσιών και όχι το σύνολο που είναι διαθέσιμα στην αγορά.

_
*Αιτίες[Επεξεργασία | επεξεργασία κώδικα]*_Από πολλές οικονομικές θεωρίες ο πληθωρισμός θεωρείται ένα Νομισματικό Φαινόμενο, δηλαδή ότι ο πληθωρισμός είναι αποτέλεσμα μόνο της αυξημένης προσφοράς χρήματος. Έτσι η ύπαρξη πληθωρισμού δεν επηρεάζει τα μεγέθη της πραγματικής οικονομίας (ως πραγματικά μεγέθη, ορίζονται οι Δημόσιες Δαπάνες, οι Ιδιωτικές Επενδύσεις, και η Ιδιωτική Κατανάλωση). Αυτό είναι και γνωστό ως κλασική διχοτομία. Ένα παράδειγμα είναι ο υψηλός πληθωρισμός στην Ελλάδα της δεκαετίας του 80 που οφειλόταν εν μέρει στην εκτύπωση χρήματος από την Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος για να καλύψει τις αυξημένες παροχές που προσέφερε η κυβέρνηση._
_Άλλες θεωρίες βρίσκουν ότι πληθωρισμός μπορεί να έχει ρίζες και σε μη νομισματικά φαινόμενα. Οι Κεϊνσιανιστές οικονομολόγοι για παράδειγμα, πιστεύουν ότι υπάρχουν τριβές στην οικονομία που μπορούν να προκαλούν πληθωρισμό. Για τους Κεϊνσιανιστές υπάρχει μια αντίστροφη σχέση ανεργίας και πληθωρισμού, ώστε όταν ανεβαίνει το ένα πέφτει το άλλο. Αυτή η σχέση περιγράφεται με την καμπύλη Φίλλιπς.

_
*Πληθωρισμός της ζήτησης[Επεξεργασία | επεξεργασία κώδικα]*_Ο πληθωρισμός της ζήτησης είναι ο πληθωρισμός που προκύπτει από αύξηση της ζήτησης εμπορευμάτων ή και υπηρεσιών. Η αύξηση αυτή οφείλεται:_

_Αύξηση της προσφοράς του χρήματος.__Αύξηση δημοσίων δαπανών__Προσδοκίες του κοινού για επιδείνωση του πληθωρισμού__Αύξηση της ζήτησης από το εξωτερικό για εγχώρια εμπορεύματα_
*Πληθωρισμός της προσφοράς[Επεξεργασία | επεξεργασία κώδικα]*_Ο πληθωρισμός της προσφοράς είναι ο πληθωρισμός που προκύπτει από μείωση της προσφοράς εμπορευμάτων ή και υπηρεσιών. Η μείωση αυτή οφείλεται:_

_Αύξηση μισθών ταχύτερη από την αύξηση της εργατικής παραγωγικότητας__Αύξηση κερδών μεγαλύτερη από την αύξηση της αποδοτικότητας του κεφαλαίου__Ανατίμηση των εισαγόμενων πρώτων υλών__Αύξηση των συντελεστών έμμεσης φορολογίας__Αύξηση του κόστους δανειακών κεφαλαίων_
*Δείκτης Τιμών Καταναλωτή*_Στην Οικονομική Επιστήμη ο Δείκτης Τιμών Καταναλωτή (ΔΤΚ) ή τιμάριθμος είναι ο δείκτης μέτρησης του κόστους ζωής και διαβίωσης που βασίζεται στις μεταβολές των λιανικών τιμών των περισσότερων αγαθών ή υπηρεσιών. Μετρά τη διακύμανση των τιμών στα αγαθά και τις υπηρεσίες που περιλαμβάνονται στο "καλάθι του καταναλωτή"._
_Οποιαδήποτε προσαρμογή διαφόρων οικονομικών μεγεθών στον τιμάριθμο ονομάζεται τιμαριθμοποίηση. Χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση τιμαριθμοποίησης είναι η λεγόμενη «αυτόματη τιμαριθμική αναπροσαρμογή», που γίνεται κατά περιοδική άνοδο του τιμαρίθμου και που αφορά μισθούς υπαλλήλων και ημερομίσθια εργατών._
_Τέτοιοι δείκτες αφορούν τόσο αγαθά όσο και υπηρεσίες που παρέχονται σε καταναλωτές και λαμβάνονται περιοδικά επί ενός δείγματος πληθυσμού με στόχο τον καθορισμό εκείνων των αγαθών που συνθέτουν το λεγόμενο "καλάθι της νοικοκυράς" ή το "καλάθι του καταναλωτή". Στη συνέχεια, αφού προσδιοριστούν αυτά τα αγαθά, παρακολουθούνται και καταγράφονται οι τιμές τους, οι οποίες ακολούθως σταθμίζονται ανάλογα της σπουδαιότητας των προϊόντων δίνοντας τον γενικό δείκτη. Αυτός συγκρινόμενος με προηγούμενο που συνήθως αποτελεί τον αρχικό (ή έτους βάσης), προσδιορίζει την ποσοστιαία αύξηση ή μείωση._
_Οι Δείκτες Τιμών Καταναλωτή συντάσσονται από δημόσιες υπηρεσίες ή ανεξάρτητες αρχές σχεδόν σ΄ όλες τις χώρες του κόσμου. Στην Ελλάδα καταρτίζεται από την ΕΛΣΤΑΤ από το έτος 1959. Μέχρι το 2000, ο ΔΤΚ αναφερόταν μόνο στις αστικές περιοχές της χώρας, αλλά πλέον, από τον Ιανουάριο του 2001, αναφέρεται στο σύνολο της (αστικές, ημιαστικές και αγροτικές περιοχές)[1].

_
*Τιμοληψία[Επεξεργασία | επεξεργασία κώδικα]**Ερευνώμενα Είδη (αγαθά και υπηρεσίες)[Επεξεργασία | επεξεργασία κώδικα]*_Τα είδη και το ποσοστό συμμετοχής τους στον υπολογισμό συνήθως μεταβάλλονται μετά από έρευνες. Τα είδη δεν είναι μόνο τα βασικά αλλά πολλά των οποίων οι τιμές διαφοροποιούνται σημαντικά ανάλογα την εποχή. Τα ερευνώμενα είδη μπορεί να μεταβληθούν επίσης με βάσει τις συνήθειες των νοικοκυριών. Στο «καλάθι της νοικοκυράς» μπορεί να περιληφθούν και παλαιότερα χρησιμοποιούμενα είδη τα οποία πλέον συμμετέχουν με μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό στην οικονομία του νοικοκυριού[2]_
*Πόλεις Τιμοληψίας[Επεξεργασία | επεξεργασία κώδικα]*_Η συλλογή των τιμών πραγματοποιείται σε 27 πόλεις με αντιπροσωπευτικές αγορές, προκειμένου να καλύπτονται και οι 13 περιφέρειες της Ελλάδας.Σε κάθε περιφέρεια επιλέγονται 1-2 πόλεις, εκτός από την περιφέρεια της Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας όπου επιλέγονται 3 πόλεις. Κριτήρια επιλογής αποτελούν το μέγεθος, η ιδιαιτερότητα των αγορών στην πόλη καθώς και το συνεπαγόμενο κόστος τιμοληψίας[3]._
*Πηγές Τιμοληψίας[Επεξεργασία | επεξεργασία κώδικα]*_Ενδεικτικές πηγές τιμοληψίας είναι τα καταστήματα λιανικής πώλησης, οι επιχειρήσεις παροχής υπηρεσιών, οι λαϊκές αγορές (μόνο για τα φρέσκα φρούτα και λαχανικά). Στις πηγές αυτές δεν περιλαμβάνονται πολλά καταστήματα που διαθέτουν προϊόντα είτε χαμηλής ποιότητας είτε εξαιρετικά υψηλών τιμών. Επίσης, δεν συλλέγονται τιμές για αγαθά που διατίθενται στους δρόμους[4]._
_Οι τιμές συλλέγονται από υπαλλήλους και συνεργάτες της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ και είναι οι τιμές που θα πλήρωνε ο καταναλωτής αν αγόραζε το προϊόν. Η συχνότητα της τιμοληψίας είναι μηνιαία ή εβδομαδιαία[1] ανάλογα με τη φύση του προϊόντος. Συγκεκριμένα, οι τιμές των φρέσκων προϊόντων και των καυσίμων, που επηρεάζονται από καιρικές συνθήκες ή διεθνείς αγορές, συλλέγονται συχνότερα. Ετήσια είναι η συχνότητα συλλογής για είδη των οποίων οι τιμές καθορίζονται από το δημόσιο (π.χ. ΔΕΗ, νερό, δημόσιες συγκοινωνίες) αλλά και για δίδακτρα και ασφάλιστρα[5]._

----------


## KATSO001

Γιατί έκανες copy paste; αρκούσε κάποιος να πατήσει το link! Αφού έκανες  τον κόπο όμως πες μας τώρα που λέει παραπάνω τις μπούρδες που μας  έγραψες ότι:
1.  Αν ο πλυθωρισμος ρυθμιστει σωστα ολοι ειναι ευχαριστημενοι και η οικονομια παει καλα, *(φιιιιιστ μποινκκκκ)*
2.Πλυθωρισμος ΜΗΔΕΝ ειναι κατι που ΔΕΝ μπορει να υπαρξει πουθενα αλλου   εκτος απο τα μυαλα ορισμενων γιδοβοσκων των βρυξελων (ουτε Αμερικανος   προεδρος προσπαθησε ποτε τετοια ηλιθιοτητα, ουτε πουθενα στον πλανητη),   και φυσικα δεν μπορει να υπαρξει ακομα κι αν ΕΝΑΣ μονο ανθρωπος   καταθεσει 1 σεντ στην τραπεζα ή στο στρωμα του για πανω απο μια μερα!*(φιιιιιστ μποινκκκκ ξανά)*
3.Αυτος ειναι κι ο λογος που το ευρω ειναι μια αποπλυθωριστικη φουσκα. (απλα το ρυθμιζουν με καποια "ξεφουσκωματα" μεσω esm)*(φιιιιιστ μποινκκκκ, ντουπ...)*
4.Το δε bitcoin ακομα χειροτερα ειναι ετσι δομημενο ωστε ο αριθμος των   bitcoins να μη μπορεσει ποτε να ξεπερασει τα 22.000.000 !!!!!! οποτε εδω   μιλαμε για την υψιστη μπουρδα, αφου αν δημιουργουσες μια οικονομια με   βαση αυτη τη φουσκα σε ελαχιστο χρονο δε θα κινουταν τιποτα στην   οικονομια, οχι λογο ελειψης αγαθων αλλα λογο ανυπαρξιας χρηματος!!!!!!! *(και bitcoin αμαλάχει ναουμ)*
5.Τελος αν διαβασεις διαφορους οικονομολογους ολοι συμφωνουν οτι ενα   νομισμα πρεπει να ειναι πλυθωριστικο στο ιδιο ποσοστο με τον αναλογο   ΤΙΜΑΡΗΘΜΟ (εχουμε να ακουσουμε απο τη Δραχμη αυτη τη λεξη, αλλα στον   υπολοιπο πλανητη υπαρχει ακομα).(*(δώσε μου να πιω το δηλητήριο...)*
6.Φυσικα εννωειται πως ο εκτοτε τιμαρηθμος δε μπορει να προβλευθει 100%   οποτε κοβουν με βαση τα στοιχεια του περασμενου ετους, ετσι αν γινει   κατι θεαματικο μπορει να υπαρξει το περιφημο πρωτογενες πλεονασμα (που   μας ζητανε ως κατι... "καλο" αλλα σε υγειης οικονομιες ειναι   απαγορευμενη λεξη) η -πιθανοτερο- καποια ελειματα (κι επειδη οι αγορες   εχουν συνηθως αυξητικη ταση συνηθως συμβαινει το δευτερο)*(αχ παναγία μου)*
7.Θεωρητικα ενας μονοψηφιος πλυθωρισμος ειναι το σωστο κι απο κει και  περα  αναλογα το τι θελει καθε κρατος να κανει υπαρχουν και τα αναλογα  νομερα  (εμεις πχ που ζουμε απ τον τουρισμο και τη ναυτιλια επρεπε να  χαμε  νομισμα πατσαβουρι κι οχι νομισμα για καταναλωτες)                          *(τετέλεσται...)*

Εδώ ρε φίλε δεν μπόρεσες διαβάζοντας ένα απλό άρθρο να καταλάβεις ότι  τιμάριθμος=πληθωρισμός, θέλεις να κάνεις και εκτενής ανάλυση. Και μ'  αρέσει που το συνεχίζεις :Laugh:  :Lol:

----------


## MacGyver

Να κάνω μία απλή ερώτηση προς τους ειδικούς: ποιο η τι είναι το αντίκρυσμα του συγκεκριμένου νομίσματος;

----------


## KATSO001

> Να κάνω μία απλή ερώτηση προς τους ειδικούς: ποιο η τι είναι το αντίκρυσμα του συγκεκριμένου νομίσματος;



Δεν υπάρχει αντίκρυσμα, όπως δεν υπάρχει αντίκρυσμα σε κανένα νόμισμα...

----------


## nepomuk

> Να κάνω μία απλή ερώτηση προς τους ειδικούς: ποιο η τι είναι το αντίκρυσμα του συγκεκριμένου νομίσματος;





Αν ενοεις του Nickcoin , ειναι οφθαλμοφανες 1 πιτα γυρο , σκετη αλαδωτη , γιατι  υπηρχε ελειψη ζαρζαβατικων στην αγορα. Οι αγροτες 
δεν το δεχονταν και επεμεναν  στη Στερλινα.

----------


## MacGyver

Να συμπληρώσω την ερώτηση. Ποιος είναι ο εγγυητής και ποιο το αντίκρυσμα.

----------


## lepouras

όσοι ειδήμονες ξαφνικά βρεθήκαν σε πεδίο των γνώσεών τους και ξαφνικά δεν αντέχουν τις υπόλοιπες γνώμες και γίνονται ερειστικοί, να τους υπενθυμίσω ότι και οι ίδιοι έχουν κάνει τα ίδια και χειρότερα στο γνωστικό επίπεδο άλλων. 

οπότε επειδή η αγάπη περισσεύει μεταξύ τον ειδημόνων και κάποια στιγμή η κόντρα και το " σε περιμένω στην γωνία"  θα συνεχιστεί και  σε άλλο θέματα , μην ακούσω κάνα παράπονο. 

τελικά πίσω από μια οθόνη για πολλούς δεν υπάρχει ενηλικίωση και τελικά ο νεαρότερος όλων Φίνος είναι κατά πολύ ωριμότερος.

----------


## KATSO001

> όσοι ειδήμονες ξαφνικά βρεθήκαν σε πεδίο των γνώσεών τους και ξαφνικά δεν αντέχουν τις υπόλοιπες γνώμες και γίνονται ερειστικοί, να τους υπενθυμίσω ότι και οι ίδιοι έχουν κάνει τα ίδια και χειρότερα στο γνωστικό επίπεδο άλλων. 
> 
> οπότε επειδή η αγάπη περισσεύει μεταξύ τον ειδημόνων και κάποια στιγμή η κόντρα και το " σε περιμένω στην γωνία"  θα συνεχιστεί και  σε άλλο θέματα , μην ακούσω κάνα παράπονο. 
> 
> τελικά πίσω από μια οθόνη για πολλούς δεν υπάρχει ενηλικίωση και τελικά ο νεαρότερος όλων Φίνος είναι κατά πολύ ωριμότερος.



Εγω φιλε λεπουρα δεν λεω μπουρδες (τουλαχιστον τετοιου επιπεδου!), γιατι πολυ απλα οταν δεν ξερω κατι δεν μιλαω. Ρωταω ομως απειρες μπουρδες...
Υγ: ναι το παραδεχομαι, μερικες φορες ειμαι εριστικος. Μονο οταν με τσιγκλανε ομως :Επιθετικός: 
Υγ2: Δεν μιλαμε για μια αλλη γνωμη. Μιλαμε για κατι λαθος. Σαν να λεει ενας οτι , φιλε μην φοβασε πιασε με τα δυο σου χερια δυο καλωδια απο την πριζα και δεν θα παθεις τιποτα. Τα 230v ειναι ακινδυνα. Τι θα του πεις εσυ; Σεβαστη η γνωμη σου;

----------


## nepomuk

> Να συμπληρώσω την ερώτηση. Ποιος είναι ο εγγυητής και ποιο το αντίκρυσμα.





Αν πηρες πασα απο αλλο θεμα  και αυτη την τοποθετηση :btw για σας τους πασχοντες απ αυτο το συνδρομο -μη παθεται κι ομαδικα  εγκεφαλικα- αν ημουν πρωθυπουργος το νεο νομισμα δε θα το ονομαζα Δραχμη  αλλα ευρωδολλαριο ωστε και να χω Εθνικο νομισμα αλλα και να στε κι  εσεις διπλα ευχαριστημενοι 						.

Εγυητες : η FED  για την αμερικη και πρωτευοντως η BUBA  για την ευρωπη 
δηλ  με  ενα  σμπαρο 2 τρυγονια , αποκτας προσβαση στα  2 μεγαλυτερα θησαυροφυλακια του κοσμου .
Παραπλευρα Ωφελη : Αν τα μεροκαματα  επεσαν δραματικα  στη περιοχη σου , αποκτας  αυτοματως  αδεια παραμονης κα εργασιας και στην Αμερικη .
Kudos@nick1974

----------


## MacGyver

Δεν παίρνω από πουθενά πάσα, είμαι αυτοεξαρτώμενος, απλά θέλω να κατανοήσω τι είναι αυτό που το κάνει τόσο πολύτιμο και επικερδές ώστε ο κόσμος να τρέχει να το αγοράσει δίνοντας Ευρώ η Δολάρια και δεν αγοράζει Λεκ Αλβανίας η Κουάτσα Ζάμπιας.

----------


## KATSO001

> Δεν παίρνω από πουθενά πάσα, είμαι αυτοεξαρτώμενος, απλά θέλω να κατανοήσω τι είναι αυτό που το κάνει τόσο πολύτιμο και επικερδές ώστε ο κόσμος να τρέχει να το αγοράσει δίνοντας Ευρώ η Δολάρια και δεν αγοράζει Λεκ Αλβανίας η Κουάτσα Ζάμπιας.



Ένα νόμισμα τα αγοράζεις είτε για συναλλαγή (εμπορικη) είτε για απόθεμα είτε για κερδοσκοπία και στην περίπτωση του bitcoin και για ξέπλυμα...

----------


## nepomuk

> Δεν παίρνω από πουθενά πάσα, είμαι αυτοεξαρτώμενος, απλά θέλω να κατανοήσω τι είναι αυτό που το κάνει τόσο πολύτιμο και επικερδές ώστε ο κόσμος να τρέχει να το αγοράσει δίνοντας Ευρώ η Δολάρια και δεν αγοράζει Λεκ Αλβανίας η Κουάτσα Ζάμπιας.



 

Α οκ εσυ το πας κυριολεκτικα το θεμα bitcoin , γιατι  εδω παρεισεφρησαν και αφανεις Δραχμιστες με την αφορμη. Αβυσσος η ψυχη του Επενδυτη , για την ακριβεια ο κοσμος δεν κανει ουρα να το αγορασει , αλλα οι εξορρυκτες Κομπιουτερολαγνοι 
με 4 βαρβατες  καρτες γραφικων κουρδισμενες για εξορρυξη , κανουν σαν τους χρυσοθηρες της αγριας  δυσης .Στο χορο  μπηκαν και οι ακραια παρανομοι του διαδικτυου καθε καρυδιας  καρυδι , οτι αρρωστο κυκλοφορει στο κοσμο λογω ανωνυμων πληρωμων  κτλπ .Ενα μεγαλο μερος των συνναλλαγων του ανακυκλωνεται πιστευω μεσα στο ιδιο  ακραιο Κυβερνοεγκλημα .Παραπλευρη απωλεια ειναι και οι τερατωδεις καταναλωσεις ηλ ενεργειας για μια χουφτα πραγματικα δολλαρια.
Ομαδικη παρακρουση ειναι το συμεπρασμα , αλλος πιστευει  στο  υδρογονοδολλαριο ,  αλλος  στο  ευρωδολλαριο  και πολλοι περισσοτεροι στο bitcoin .Βοηθεια μας.

----------


## leosedf

Μεινετε στο θέμα.

----------


## MacGyver

Yes Sir!

----------


## picdev

Το θέμα είναι ότι ο φίλος μου ξεκίνησε το ico και τη δεύτερη μέρα έχει φτάσει τα 104.000 δολάρια 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> ποιο η τι είναι το αντίκρυσμα του συγκεκριμένου νομίσματος;




Οποιο ειναι και των υπολοιπων.
Κανενα νομισμα δεν εχει κανενα απολυτως αντικρυσμα εδω και κανα αιωνα περιπου, ουτε κανεις σου εγγυαται στην πραξη τιποτα που να θεωρειται εγγυηση.
Ειναι απλα θεμα αγορας. (και υπ οψη ειμαι απ αυτους που κατακρινουν το bitcoin και τον τροπο που χει στηθει)

----------


## nick1974

> Γιατί έκανες copy paste; αρκούσε κάποιος να πατήσει το link! Αφού έκανες  τον κόπο όμως πες μας τώρα που λέει παραπάνω τις μπούρδες που μας  έγραψες ότι:
> 1.  Αν ο πλυθωρισμος ρυθμιστει σωστα ολοι ειναι ευχαριστημενοι και η οικονομια παει καλα, *(φιιιιιστ μποινκκκκ)*
> 2.Πλυθωρισμος ΜΗΔΕΝ ειναι κατι που ΔΕΝ μπορει να υπαρξει πουθενα αλλου   εκτος απο τα μυαλα ορισμενων γιδοβοσκων των βρυξελων (ουτε Αμερικανος   προεδρος προσπαθησε ποτε τετοια ηλιθιοτητα, ουτε πουθενα στον πλανητη),   και φυσικα δεν μπορει να υπαρξει ακομα κι αν ΕΝΑΣ μονο ανθρωπος   καταθεσει 1 σεντ στην τραπεζα ή στο στρωμα του για πανω απο μια μερα!*(φιιιιιστ μποινκκκκ ξανά)*
> 3.Αυτος ειναι κι ο λογος που το ευρω ειναι μια αποπλυθωριστικη φουσκα. (απλα το ρυθμιζουν με καποια "ξεφουσκωματα" μεσω esm)*(φιιιιιστ μποινκκκκ, ντουπ...)*
> 4.Το δε bitcoin ακομα χειροτερα ειναι ετσι δομημενο ωστε ο αριθμος των   bitcoins να μη μπορεσει ποτε να ξεπερασει τα 22.000.000 !!!!!! οποτε εδω   μιλαμε για την υψιστη μπουρδα, αφου αν δημιουργουσες μια οικονομια με   βαση αυτη τη φουσκα σε ελαχιστο χρονο δε θα κινουταν τιποτα στην   οικονομια, οχι λογο ελειψης αγαθων αλλα λογο ανυπαρξιας χρηματος!!!!!!! *(και bitcoin αμαλάχει ναουμ)*
> 5.Τελος αν διαβασεις διαφορους οικονομολογους ολοι συμφωνουν οτι ενα   νομισμα πρεπει να ειναι πλυθωριστικο στο ιδιο ποσοστο με τον αναλογο   ΤΙΜΑΡΗΘΜΟ (εχουμε να ακουσουμε απο τη Δραχμη αυτη τη λεξη, αλλα στον   υπολοιπο πλανητη υπαρχει ακομα).(*(δώσε μου να πιω το δηλητήριο...)*
> 6.Φυσικα εννωειται πως ο εκτοτε τιμαρηθμος δε μπορει να προβλευθει 100%   οποτε κοβουν με βαση τα στοιχεια του περασμενου ετους, ετσι αν γινει   κατι θεαματικο μπορει να υπαρξει το περιφημο πρωτογενες πλεονασμα (που   μας ζητανε ως κατι... "καλο" αλλα σε υγειης οικονομιες ειναι   απαγορευμενη λεξη) η -πιθανοτερο- καποια ελειματα (κι επειδη οι αγορες   εχουν συνηθως αυξητικη ταση συνηθως συμβαινει το δευτερο)*(αχ παναγία μου)*
> 7.Θεωρητικα ενας μονοψηφιος πλυθωρισμος ειναι το σωστο κι απο κει και  περα  αναλογα το τι θελει καθε κρατος να κανει υπαρχουν και τα αναλογα  νομερα  (εμεις πχ που ζουμε απ τον τουρισμο και τη ναυτιλια επρεπε να  χαμε  νομισμα πατσαβουρι κι οχι νομισμα για καταναλωτες)                          *(τετέλεσται...)*
> 
> Εδώ ρε φίλε δεν μπόρεσες διαβάζοντας ένα απλό άρθρο να καταλάβεις ότι  τιμάριθμος=πληθωρισμός, θέλεις να κάνεις και εκτενής ανάλυση. Και μ'  αρέσει που το συνεχίζεις



με τα bold ειναι η επιστημονικη τεκμηριωση των απαντησεων ενος ειδικου... 
φσιτ μποινγκκκ λοιπον... πως δε το χε σκεφτει κανεις αραγε?

----------


## Fire Doger

> Το θέμα είναι ότι ο φίλος μου ξεκίνησε το ico και τη δεύτερη μέρα έχει φτάσει τα 104.000 δολάρια 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk



Ε και εσύ μην τους βάζεις δύσκολα, εδώ ψάχνουν αντίκρισμα σε πιτόγυρα...  :Very Happy: 

Πως το λένε το ico?

*Χθες ήρθε mail απ την revolut ότι υποστηρίζει btc, αιθέρα και lite coin.

----------


## nepomuk

Εφ οσον παρατεθηκαν αυτουσια αρθρα απο τη γουικι , θα παραθεσω κι εγω  ενα .
Ιδιαιτερα για  τα νεαρα παιδια ειναι και Διδακτικο. 

*Δευτέρα, 14-Νοε-2016 00:23* *Το κακό νόμισμα διώχνει το καλό*Του *Λέανδρου Ρακιντζή*

Ο sir Thomas Gresham  (1518-1579) Άγγλος χρηματομεσίτης διατύπωσε το  νόμο που φέρει  το όνομά του "το "κακό" νόμισμα διώχνει το "καλό". Ο  οικονομικός αυτός νόμος λειτουργεί όπου κυκλοφορούν παράλληλα δύο ή  περισσότερα νομίσματα, οπότε οι συναλλασσόμενοι προσπαθούν κατά τη  συναλλαγή τους να χρησιμοποιήσουν το κακό νόμισμα, εφόσον είναι αυτό  δυνατόν από τις συνθήκες της αγοράς ή από το νόμο, οπότε το καλό νόμισμα  είτε αποταμιεύεται είτε εξάγεται. Ο νόμος λειτούργησε εντονότερα όταν  κυκλοφορούσαν νομίσματα όχι χαρτονομίσματα, και αφορούσε τα ελιποβαρή  νομίσματα ή αυτά που είχαν μικρότερη περιεκτικότητα σε χρυσό ή άργυρο.  Άλλωστε και στη χώρα μας μέχρι την δεκαετία του 1960 πολλές συναλλαγές  ιδίως αγοραπωλησίες ακινήτων ή παροχές προικών γίνονταν σε χρυσές λίρες  Αγγλίας και όχι ιταλικές.

Τελευταία και ιδίως από τον νυν Υπουργό Ανάπτυξης και Οικονομικών Δ.  Παπαδημητρίου διατυπώθηκαν -προ της υπουργοποίησής του- ιδέες για την  εισαγωγή παραλλήλου νομίσματος, το οποίο και ονοματοδοτήθηκε, σε  αναλογία 20% με τα κυκλοφορούντα ευρώ ενταύθα, που θα ήταν δεκτό σε  ορισμένες συναλλαγές ιδίως με το Δημόσιο σε ορισμένες αναλογίες. Είναι  παρήγορο ότι ο κ. Υπουργός απεταξάτο το σχέδιο, αλλά ο σπόρος έχει ήδη  ριφθεί, και κάποιοι αγκάλιασαν την ιδέα διότι νομίζουν ότι θα απαλλαγούν  από τα χρέη τους. Υπάρχει και ιστορικό προηγούμενο: με το ν. 51/1945   του Σβώλου (υπουργός οικονομικών 1945) εκδόθηκαν νέες δραχμές σε  αντάλλαγμα 50.000.000.000 παλαιές δραχμές προς μία καινούργια και έτσι  τα παλαιά χρέη αποσβήσθηκαν.

Σαφώς το νόμισμα αυτό θα είχε  δύο τιμές, την επίσημη και της μαύρης  αγοράς και οι μεν αδύνατοι που δεν μπορούν να επιβάλλουν την πληρωμή  τους σε ευρώ, θα πληρώνονται με παράλληλο νόμισμα, αλλά πληρώνοντας τις   υποχρεώσεις τους σε ευρώ, όταν συναλλάσσονται με ισχυρότερο, που θα το  προμηθεύονται από τη μαύρη αγορά.

Το  παράλληλο νόμισμα είχε σκοπό να αποκτήσει η χώρα ρευστότητα, ώστε να  επιτευχθεί η ανάπτυξη. Είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο, ότι το νόμισμα θα  υποτιμούνταν βαθμιαία συνεχώς, τουλάχιστον στη μαύρη αγορά, που ασφαλώς  θα λειτουργούσε και συνεπώς καθένας θα προσπαθούσε να το διώξει αμέσως  κατά τις συναλλαγές. Αποτέλεσμα; Η επιτάχυνση της υποτιμήσεως.

Το κράτος για να ανταποκρινόταν στις  δημοσιονομικές του δαπάνες και  χωρίς τον έλεγχο της ΕΚΤ, θα εξέδιδε όλο και  μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες  παραλλήλου νομίσματος και στο τέλος θα δημιουργούνταν πληθωρισμός  μεγαλύτερος του συνήθους.  Εξάλλου για να επιτύχουμε οικονομική ανάπτυξη  χρειάζονται επενδύσεις είτε από ημεδαπό κεφάλαιο που δεν είναι δυνατόν  να σχηματισθεί με πληθωριστικό και υποτιμημένο νόμισμα, είτε από  κεφάλαιο από την αλλοδαπή που σημαίνει εξαγορά ελληνικών επιχειρήσεων.

Οι οικονομικοί νόμοι είναι τόσο ισχυροί, όσο και οι φυσικοί, και εάν  εισαχθεί το παράλληλο νόμισμα ο νόμος του Gresham θα λειτουργήσει με  όλες τις συνέπειες του. Το ίδιο θα συμβεί σε περίπτωση Grexit και την   εισαγωγή νέου νομίσματος, που για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα θα λειτουργεί  παράλληλα με το ευρώ.

_* Ο κ. Λέανδρος Ρακιντζής είναι Αρεοπαγίτης Ε.Τ., πρώην Γενικός Επιθεωρητής Δημόσιας Διοίκησης_

http://www.capital.gr/arthra/3169374...ioxnei-to-kalo

----------


## nepomuk

> Ε και εσύ μην τους βάζεις δύσκολα, εδώ ψάχνουν αντίκρισμα σε πιτόγυρα... 
> 
> Πως το λένε το ico?
> 
> *Χθες ήρθε mail απ την revolut ότι υποστηρίζει btc, αιθέρα και lite coin.






Φιλοι των εικονικων νομισματων και περα απο καλαμπουρια , το NickCoin ειναι μια σταθερη 
ηλεκτρονικη  αξια ,με  αντικρυσμα επισκευες πασης φυσεως πλακετων .
Μου καηκε η πλακετα του τροφοδοτικου του πανακριβου εκτυπωτη μου , Στον Νικο θα την παω
και θα τον πληρωσω με ευρωδολλαρια.

----------


## kioan

Το bitcoin χρησιμοποιεί γύρω στο 5πλάσιο ποσό ενέργειας σε σχέση με ολόκληρη την Google  :Blink: 

The Hard Math Behind Bitcoin's Global Warming Problem

----------


## nepomuk

Ελληνοφωνος διαδ τοπος , της μητερας των επιστημων , υπερανω καχυποψιας :

physicsgg
  						Φυσικοί και Φυσική από το διαδίκτυο



*Πόση ηλεκτρική ενέργεια απαιτείται για την «εξόρυξη» των bitcoins;*Το αν η ποσότητα ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας που καταναλώνεται για τις  συναλλαγές και τη δημιουργία των bitcoins είναι ίση με την ετήσια  κατανάλωση της Ιρλανδίας ή τη μισή της Νιγηρίας είναι δύσκολο να  επαληθευτεί και να εκτιμηθεί με ακρίβεια. Πάντως πολλοί θεωρούν τις  ενεργειακές απαιτήσεις των bitcoins ήδη ανησυχητικά υψηλές. Παρότι το  εικονικό νόμισμα είναι μόλις οκτώ ετών, ήδη απορροφά από 0,05% έως 0,15%  της παγκόσμιας κατανάλωσης ρεύματος.


physicsgg.me/2017/12/15/πόση-ηλεκτρική-ενέργεια-απαιτείται-γ/

----------


## matthew

http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1500183122

----------


## nepomuk

> Οποιο ειναι και των υπολοιπων.
> Κανενα νομισμα δεν εχει κανενα απολυτως αντικρυσμα εδω και κανα αιωνα περιπου, ουτε κανεις σου εγγυαται στην πραξη τιποτα που να θεωρειται εγγυηση.
> Ειναι απλα θεμα αγορας. (και υπ οψη ειμαι απ αυτους που κατακρινουν το bitcoin και τον τροπο που χει στηθει)






Κρυβεις λογια νομιζω αφου στις πλακετες  ειπαμε  κεντας (οταν και αν το θελησεις). Γουικι  ,  βαλε  "χρυσους κανων " Νομισματικος και   _Bretton Woods Conference.
Κατιτις υπαρχει και σε χρυσο και αλλα αξιογραφα και η τραπεζα της Ελλαδος εχει ,ενα μερος εκτος για ευνοητους λογους.
_

----------


## picdev

Το ico λέγεται mytracknet και έχει πάει 123 k

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## jimnet

> Δηλαδή διαθέτεις 7 χιλιάρικα τώρα ε?
> Και γαμώ τις φούσκες...
> https://coinmarketcap.com/



σωστα ,  πολλα παραπανω  απο τοτε , σχεδον 2 btc εχω και ηταν η τελευταια χρονια που ασχοληθηκα , ειμαι απο τους πρωτους bitcoiners , τωρα αν σακασει πεσει εχει αντικτυπο σε σουβλακια κλπ ε δεν θα τα βαψω και μαυρα , ειμαι 35 , θα τα ρευστοποιησω στα 50 μου , μπορεις να τα ρευστοποιησεις  και τωρα , υπαρχει τροπος , γιατι να το κανω ? εχω βαλει στοχο τα 50 ,  εως τοτε βλεπουμε , μπορει να ειμαι ο τιποτενιος επενδυτης που απλα εκαψε λιγο ρευμα εκανε την τυχη του τοτε και πηρε μια συνταξη (εξτρα ?) το 2032 !? , αν παλι οχι απλα στα τετοια μου ! ο χρονος θα δειξει !





> Μη λες βλακείες, για να κάνεις mining χρειάζεσαι ASIC MINERS



μην φας , εχουμε γλαροσουπα ! ουτε αυτο δεν κανει πλεν , αν θες να παιξεις κανε κατι τετοιο ... που δεν ... απλα λεμε ...





μου κανει εντυπωση παντως που εν ετη 2017 εχουμε ιντερνετ αλλα βαριομαστε να πατησουμε κατι στο google , και το χειροτερο να το διαβασουμε εστω απο περιεργεια που ειναι και στα Ελληνικα !! μα τετοια βαρεμαρα ?? αλλα τ θεωριες μας τις αναπτυσουμε ...  

*Τι είναι το Bitcoin, το Ψηφιακό Νόμισμα του Μέλλοντος (?)*


*Τι Είναι το Bitcoin Cash Και τι Σημαίνει το Hard Fork του Bitcoin*


*Bitcoin Mining: Γιατί Δεν είναι Πλέον για Εμάς...*


*Bitcoin για αρχάριους: Τα πρώτα απαραίτητα βήματα!*


*Ποιος Είναι ο Κίνδυνος να Είναι Φούσκα το Bitcoin*


*Τα πιο Σημαντικά, Εναλλακτικά του Bitcoin, Ψηφιακά Νομίσματα*

----------


## jimnet

> Δεν μιλάω για το bitcoin αλλά για IFC και άλλα νομίσματα που δίνονται.



απο τοτε εχεις κατι περαν του bitcoin ? και αν ναι τι ....? oxi ifc  :Wink: 

αληθεια.... κανει κανεις απο εσας εδω μεσα ανταλλακτικη εργασια ?

----------


## nepomuk

> απο τοτε εχεις κατι περαν του bitcoin ? και αν ναι τι ....? oxi ifc 
> 
> αληθεια.... κανει κανεις απο εσας εδω μεσα ανταλλακτικη εργασια ?





Σαραφηδες και αργυραμοιβους δεν διαθετει το φορουμ , για  αργυρωνητους
θα  σας γελασω.

----------


## nepomuk

*Γερμανικό «ναι» στη γαλλική πρόταση για ρύθμιση του Bitcoin*Δεκέμβριος 18, 2017 - 20:51

Την πρόταση του Γάλλου υπ. Οικονομικών, Μπρούνο Λε Μερ, να φέρει προς  συζήτηση στο επόμενο G20 τη ρύθμιση του κρυπτονομίσματος bitcoin  στηρίζει το Βερολίνο.
 Αντίστοιχες ανησυχίες για το κρυπτονόμισμα έχουν διατυπώσει κι άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες μεταξύ των οποίων η Ιταλία.
 «Είναι λογικό να συζητήσουμε τα ενδεχόμενα ρίσκα των ψηφιακών  νομισμάτων και τον αντίκτυπό τους στο χρηματοπιστωτικό σύστημα  παγκοσμίως» δήλωσε ο υπ. Οικονομικών της Γερμανίας, προσθέτοντας ότι η  επόμενη Σύνοδος του G20 θα είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία για μια τέτοια  συζήτηση.
 «Δεν μου αρέσει. Καλύπτει δραστηριότητες όπως η διακίνηση ναρκωτικών  και η τρομοκρατία. Ενέχει επίσης κερδοσκοπικούς κινδύνους, επομένως  πρέπει να το εξετάσουμε» δήλωσε ο Λε Μερ σε τηλεοπτική συνέντευξη στο  κανάλι LCI.
 Το τελευταίο διάστημα, το κρυπτονόμισμα έχει κάνει ράλι, πλησιάζοντας τα 20.000 δολάρια τη Δευτέρα.  18/12/2017

http://www.newmoney.gr/palmos-oikono...si-tou-bitcoin

----------


## lepouras

μάλιστα. ενώ πριν το BITCOIN και τα άλλα κρυπτονομίσματα δεν διακινούνταν ναρκωτικά με λεφτά, χρυσό, δολάρια κλπ. και οι τρομοκράτες περίμεναν αυτό για να γίνουν τρομοκράτες....... 

μάλλον άλλο τους χαλάει .........

----------


## Kernel Panic

ASUS B250 MINING EXPERT LGA1151 DDR4 HDMI B250 ATX Motherboard for Cryptocurrency Mining with 19 PCIe Slots

----------


## leosedf

Δεν μπορείς να "ρυθμίσεις" κάτι που δε ρυθμίζετε. Μια τρύπα στο νερό θα κάνουν. Απλά δεν ελέγχουν αυτοί το εμπόριο όπλων κλπ και τρελαίνονται.
Και να το ρυθμίσουν (που δε θα γίνει) θα πάνε σε άλλο νόμισμα.

----------


## jimnet

> Σαραφηδες και αργυραμοιβους δεν διαθετει το φορουμ , για  αργυρωνητους
> θα  σας γελασω.







> «Δεν μου αρέσει. Καλύπτει δραστηριότητες όπως η διακίνηση ναρκωτικών   και η τρομοκρατία. Ενέχει επίσης κερδοσκοπικούς κινδύνους, επομένως   πρέπει να το εξετάσουμε» δήλωσε ο Λε Μερ σε τηλεοπτική συνέντευξη στο   κανάλι LCI.
>  Το τελευταίο διάστημα, το κρυπτονόμισμα έχει κάνει ράλι, πλησιάζοντας τα 20.000 δολάρια τη Δευτέρα.  18/12/2017




μαλιστα  .....  ε και τι σε νοιαζει εσενα ρε μεγαλε ? για ποιο λογο γραφεις σε αυτο το νημα ? εγω μπορει να θελω να παρω κανα rpg μπας και σωσω το τομαρι σου το τελειωμενο , κανε μου την χαρη και γυρνα στο θεμα του Πετρου ζωγραφου !

----------


## picdev

> *Γερμανικό «ναι» στη γαλλική πρόταση για ρύθμιση του Bitcoin*Δεκέμβριος 18, 2017 - 20:51
> 
> Την πρόταση του Γάλλου υπ. Οικονομικών, Μπρούνο Λε Μερ, να φέρει προς  συζήτηση στο επόμενο G20 τη ρύθμιση του κρυπτονομίσματος bitcoin  στηρίζει το Βερολίνο.
>  Αντίστοιχες ανησυχίες για το κρυπτονόμισμα έχουν διατυπώσει κι άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες μεταξύ των οποίων η Ιταλία.
>  «Είναι λογικό να συζητήσουμε τα ενδεχόμενα ρίσκα των ψηφιακών  νομισμάτων και τον αντίκτυπό τους στο χρηματοπιστωτικό σύστημα  παγκοσμίως» δήλωσε ο υπ. Οικονομικών της Γερμανίας, προσθέτοντας ότι η  επόμενη Σύνοδος του G20 θα είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία για μια τέτοια  συζήτηση.
>  «Δεν μου αρέσει. Καλύπτει δραστηριότητες όπως η διακίνηση ναρκωτικών  και η τρομοκρατία. Ενέχει επίσης κερδοσκοπικούς κινδύνους, επομένως  πρέπει να το εξετάσουμε» δήλωσε ο Λε Μερ σε τηλεοπτική συνέντευξη στο  κανάλι LCI.
>  Το τελευταίο διάστημα, το κρυπτονόμισμα έχει κάνει ράλι, πλησιάζοντας τα 20.000 δολάρια τη Δευτέρα.  18/12/2017
> 
> http://www.newmoney.gr/palmos-oikono...si-tou-bitcoin



Για τις offshore και τα νησιά κειμαν κουβέντα , εκεί έχουν τα λεφτά τους τα ιερά τέρατα της πολιτικής , αυτά δεν τα ακουμπάμε 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

Πάντως ο φίλος μου είναι κοντά στα 140κ

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## jimnet

> ASUS B250 MINING EXPERT LGA1151 DDR4 HDMI B250 ATX Motherboard for Cryptocurrency Mining with 19 PCIe Slots



δεν κανει φιλε κερνελ πανικ , για την ωρα .... καταρχας καιει ρευμα για το τιποτα , τζαμπα καιει η λαμπα  :Biggrin: 

μονο asic με κανα φωτοβολταικο , που και παλι δεν το νομιζω ....

----------


## jimnet

εντωμεταξυ μην κανει κανεις καμια μαλακια και παει και χαλαει τα χρηματα του ασκοπα ...


http://www.bitcoin-gr.org/?cat=156

----------


## Kernel Panic

> δεν κανει φιλε κερνελ πανικ , για την ωρα .... καταρχας καιει ρευμα για το τιποτα , τζαμπα καιει η λαμπα 
> 
> μονο asic με κανα φωτοβολταικο , που και παλι δεν το νομιζω ....



ο.κ. thanks.
το έβλεπα για κανένα Ethereum, Litecoin και διάφορα άλλα απο τα 1368+ coins, όχι για Bitcoin.
όσο για το ρεύμα δεν υπάρχει θέμα, εξάλλου όταν θα πουλήσω θα υπολογίσω [λέμε τώρα] και το κόστος του!!!

----------


## nepomuk

> μαλιστα  .....  ε και τι σε νοιαζει εσενα ρε μεγαλε ? για ποιο λογο γραφεις σε αυτο το νημα ? εγω μπορει να θελω να παρω κανα rpg μπας και σωσω το τομαρι σου το τελειωμενο , κανε μου την χαρη και γυρνα στο θεμα του Πετρου ζωγραφου !





Σ'ευχαριστω φιλε μου που μ'εσωσες για να συνεχισω το Ιεραποστολικο μου εργο .Την απομακρυνση της Νεολαιας απο τη χρυσοφιλια και τις καταχρησεις  
στα  εικονικα νομισματα και το πολυ video gaming.Αυτο ειναι  Πανευρωπαικη Ντιρεκτιβα πλεον ,ασχετα  αν εδω λοιδωρηθηκε .
Επισης εχω αναλαβει ως πατριωτικο καθηκον να προασπισω τις λαικες αποταμιευσεις που εχουμε  στο στρωμα  απο αρπακτικα τυπου Μπαρουφακη και Διαβολοπούλου.
Τελος και για τη μια στο τρισεκατομυριο που σκασει μυτη το υδρογονοδολλαριο του Μουστακια ,κραταω πισινη.

----------


## picdev

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πλέον τέτοια νομίσματα δεν εξυπηρετούν ανάγκες οικονομίας αλλά μόνο επένδυσης. Και κάποια στιγμή θα κάνει το κύκλο του . 


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Οι μεγαλύτεροι που έζησαν τις επενδυτικές φούσκες του χρηματιστηρίου, των πυραμίδων στην Ελλάδα στην Αλβανία και των παρατραπεζών (Γούκος) και άλλων τύπου Amway, HR κλπ, ξέρουν πολύ καλά και θυμούνται τις κλασικές κουβέντες: έβαλα 1 εκατομμύριο και θα πάρω 10.
Κανείς δεν σκέφτεται το: ποιος θα βάλει τα υπόλοιπα 9 η το πόσο όμορφος μπορεί να είναι για να του χαρίζουν αυτά τα 9 εκατομμύρια.
Παλιά έβαζαν τα σκυλιά να τρέχουν για να κερδίσουν χρήματα, σήμερα αντί για τα σκυλιά τρέχουν οι κάρτες γραφικών;

----------


## pavel

Aναδημοσίευση απο εφημερίδα "Πριν" www.prin.gr


*To Bitcoin και ο ρόλος των κρυπτονομισμάτων*


Τα κρυπτονομίσματα αποτελούν ουσιαστικά ένα λογισμικό ανοιχτού κώδικα, το οποίο όμως μπορεί κανείς να πιάσει στα χέρια του β ενώ η αξία του αυξάνεται μαζί με τη χρήση του και τα ποσά που «ποντάρονται» σε αυτό. Για να ασκηθεί ουσιαστική κριτική από αντικαπιταλιστική σκοπιά στο φαινόμενο αυτό, είναι αναγκαία η κατανόηση των βασικών αρχών λειτουργίας τους και του τρόπου που αυτά αλληλοεπιδρούν με την τυπική, παραδοσιακή καπιταλιστική οικονομία και τη σφαίρα των συναλλαγών.

 *Η νέα «κότα που * *γεννά χρυσά αυγά»

*    Στις αρχές του 2009, όταν το Bitcoin έκανε την εμφάνισή του, ο καπιταλισμός και οι αγορές ζούσαν στον απόηχο του μεγάλου Κραχ από την κατάρρευση της Lehman Brothers, λίγους μήνες νωρίτερα. Ήταν μια περίοδος στην οποία οι κεφαλαιοκράτες και τα μεγάλα funds αναζητούσαν εναγωνίως τρόπους τόσο για να ανατάξουν το γρηγορότερο δυνατό τα κέρδη τους όσο και για να παρακάμψουν την (φυσιολογική με βάση τη συγκυρία) πίεση που ασκούνταν για πιο εκτεταμμένους και αυστηρούς ελέγχους στις συναλλαγές από τα κράτη και τις κεντρικές τράπεζες.
    Στην αρχή, βεβαίως, ελάχιστοι του έδιναν σημασία και πολύ λιγότεροι κατανοούσαν πώς ακριβώς λειτουργεί αυτό το φανταστικό, ψηφιακό νόμισμα και πώς γίνονται οι συναλλαγές. Ούτε καν ο δημιουργός του ήταν γνωστός, καθώς το όνομα Σατόσι Νακαμότο είναι ένα ψευδώνυμο πίσω από το οποίο κανείς δεν ξέρει ποιος (ή ποιοι) κρύβεται. Ακόμη και σήμερα, το μυστικό παραμένει άλυτο, με αποτέλεσμα να κυκλοφορούν φήμες για τη σχέση που μπορεί να έχει μαζί του το αφεντικό της εταιρίας-θαύμα, της Tesla, που είναι κάτι σαν τον β¦Iron Man της εποχής μας.
    Εκτός των άλλων, βεβαίως, όλα αυτά δικαιολογούνται από το γεγονός ότι η αξία του Bitcoin δεν ξεπερνούσε μέχρι σχετικά πρόσφατα τα ελάχιστα δολάρια και, όπως έλεγε ο άνθρωπος που πρόκειται να πάρει το τιμόνι της κεντρικής τράπεζας των ΗΠΑ (Fed), «είναι πολύ μικρό για να μας απασχολήσει». Όλα αυτά, όμως, έχουν αλλάξει ραγδαία στη διάρκεια του 2017 και ειδικά τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες. Από τις αρχές του έτους, για του λόγου το αληθές, η «ισοτιμία» του Bitcoin έχει ενισχυθεί κατά 1.700% και την ώρα που γράφονταν αυτές οι γραμμές έφτανε τα 16.500 δολάρια βκι αυτό με διακυμάνσεις που κάποιες φορές έφταναν και το 30% μέσα σε λίγες ώρες. Η δε συνολική κεφαλαιοποίησή του ξεπερνούσε τα 270 δισ. δολάρια, ήταν δηλαδή κατά πολύ υψηλότερη από το ΑΕΠ των περισσότερων χωρών του πλανήτη, της Ελλάδας συμπεριλαμβανομένης.Αντίστοιχη πορεία (έστω και όχι εξίσου εκρηκτική) καταγράφουν μάλιστα και τα άλλα κρυπτονομίσματα που στο μεταξύ έχουν δημιουργηθεί. 
    Έτσι, όχι απλώς έχουν αναγκάσει κυβερνήσεις, κεντρικές τράπεζες και επενδυτές να ασχοληθούν σοβαρά μαζί τους, αλλά έχουν μετατραπεί σε ένα από τα κεντρικά θέματα συζήτησης στον θαυμαστό κόσμο των αγορών. Είναι μια «φούσκα» που αργά ή γρήγορα θα εκραγεί όπως το dot.com στα τέλη του περασμένου αιώνα ή οι ολλανδικές τουλίπες πριν από σχεδόν 400 χρόνια; Ή, μήπως, κάπου εδώ κρύβεται μια νέα επανάσταση στις συναλλαγές;Είναι πολύ πιθανό να συμβαίνουν και τα δύο.
*Γιώργος Παυλόπουλος

**Το σημαντικότερο στοιχείο στη φύση του είναι ότι αποτελεί μια καθαρή ανταλλακτική αξία, χωρίς αντίκρυσμα σε αξία χρήσης

*    Τα κρυπτονομίσματα και ειδικότερα το Bitcoin λειτουργούν πάνω στην λογική μιας σφαίρας οικονομικών συναλλαγών καθαρής ανταλλακτικής αξίας, χωρίς την ανάγκη για έναν μεσάζοντα-οργανωτή των συναλλαγών αυτών και της ρύθμισης των διαφόρων αναλογιών αξίας μεταξύ του χρήματος. Τον ρόλο αυτό επιτελούν σήμερα οι κεντρικές τράπεζες οι οποίες, σύμφωνα με τη λογική που κυριαρχεί στον κόσμο των κρυπτονομισμάτων, μπορούν να παρακαμφθούν στον βαθμό που το σύστημα κυκλοφορίας της αξίας μπορεί να έχει επαρκή αξιοπιστία για όσους συμμετέχουν. Στο επιστημονικό άρθρο «Bitcoin: A Peer-to-Peer Electronic Cash System» («Bitcoin: Ένα ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα μετρητών από χρήστη σε χρήστη»), η δεδηλωμένη πρόθεση του συστήματος είναι να προσφέρει το τεχνικό υπόβαθρο που θα πετυχαίνει αυτή την «αδιαμεσολάβητη» συναλλαγή και μέτρηση της αξίας του Bitcoin.Έτσι, οι συναλλαγές που γίνονται στο σύστημα ενός κρυπτονομίσματος χρησιμοποιούν πακέτα (blocks) δεδομένων και συναλλαγών αντί για χρήματα, το καθένα από τα οποία αντιπροσωπεύει έναν όγκο υπολογιστικής ισχύος και ρεύματος που ξοδεύτηκε από το δίκτυο.
    Οι πόροι αυτοί μοιάζουν με την αναλογία των νομισμάτων που δικαιούταν να κόψει ένα κράτος σε σχέση με τον χρυσό που διαθέτει ή διέθετε στην κεντρική του τράπεζα. Το βασικότερο, όμως, στοιχείο για την λογική των κρυπτονομισμάτων είναι ότι για να μπορεί να θεωρηθεί το σύστημα παραγωγής των πακέτων αυτών αξιόπιστο (δηλαδή να μην ξοδεύει κανείς πολλές φορές τα ίδια «νομίσματα»), πρέπει οι καλόβουλοι χρήστες να ελέγχουν συλλογικά περισσότερη υπολογιστική ισχύ από τους κακόβουλους. Με τον τρόπο αυτό, η ευθύνη για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία του συστήματος βαραίνει προσωπικά τον κάθε χρήστη και αποκεντρώνει τον έλεγχο. Το σύστημα και η τεχνολογία που επιτελεί αυτή τη λειτουργία ονομάζεται blockchain και είναι η ραχοκοκαλιά του Bitcoin και κάθε άλλου κρυπτο-νομίσματος.Αυτή η λογική της δυνατότητας των συναλλαγών χωρίς κεντρικό έλεγχο από κάποιον θεσμό, με ανωνυμία μεταξύ όσων κάνουν τη συναλλαγή και χωρίς φορολόγηση, καθώς (για την ώρα) διαφεύγει του κρατικού οργανογράμματος, ευνοεί μια σειρά χρήσεων: Από το παραεμπόριο μέχρι την αγορά μεγάλων ποσοτήτων προϊόντων χωρίς φορολογία. 
    Σε κάθε περίπτωση, όπως προαναφέρθηκε, το σύστημα των κρυπτονομισμάτων μπορεί να λειτουργεί και να αποδίδει αξιόπιστα στον βαθμό που οι χρήστες το εμπιστεύονται και είναι διατεθειμένοι τόσο να αποδεχτούν τα άυλα «νομίσματα» ως μέσο πληρωμής για πραγματικά προϊόντα όσο και να επενδύσουν σε υπολογιστική υποδομή που θα προσθέτει υπολογιστική ισχύ στο δίκτυο και θα ενισχύει τη λειτουργία του. Το Bitcoin λειτουργεί ακριβώς με αυτό τον τρόπο και υπό αυτή την έννοια προσφέρει μια πλατφόρμα για κάθε είδους προνομιακές συναλλαγές σε όλους τους χρήστες που διαθέττουν τους πόρους να μπουν στο παιχνίδι.Εκτός όμως από μια ελεύθερη από φόρους συναλλαγή, η τεχνολογία blockchain και το Bitcoin αποτελούν εναλλακτικές για πολύ πιο «νόμιμες» και συστημικές προσεγγίσεις. Από έξυπνα δίκτυα ανανεώσιμης ενέργειας όπου το κάθε σπίτι θα μπορεί να «πουλάει» το περίσσευμά του στα γειτονικά μέσω μιας εφαρμογής του blockchain και χωρίς την ανάγκη για υπερεκτεταμένα έργα στις υποδομές του ενεργειακού δικτύου μιας χώρας, ως ένα κρυπτονόμισμα με μερική ανταπόκριση σε πραγματικούς φυσικούς πόρους (πετρέλαιο, χρυσός κτλ), που ο Μαδούρο «έδειξε» πρόσφατα σαν πιθανή διέξοδο από τον οικονομικό πόλεμο που ασκούν στη Βενεζουέλα οι ΗΠΑ.Το βασικό ερώτημα, πάντως, που ταλανίζει τους αστούς οικονομολόγους και φέρνει το φαινόμενο αυτό στο προσκήνιο της οικονομικής συζήτησης είναι πολύ πιο απλό: Πρόκειται ή όχι για μια άλλου τύπου χρηματιστηριακή φούσκα στην εποχή του ψηφιακού πολιτισμού; Οι σημαντικότεροι τραπεζίτες και οικονομολόγοι της Γουόλ Στριτ διαλαλούν τις ανησυχίες τους, ειδικά όσο η αγοραστική δύναμη του Bitcoin τείνει να αυξηθεί όλο και περισσότερο.
    Παράλληλα, όμως, επενδύουν σε αυτό μέσω των έμμεσων παραγώγων του, όπως δείχνει και η πρόσφατη εισαγωγή του στο μεγαλύτερο χρηματιστήριο παραγώγων του πλανήτη, στο Σικάγο.Το σημαντικότερο στοιχείο που πρέπει να κρατήσουμε σχετικά με τη φύση του Bitcoin είναι ότι αποτελεί μια καθαρή ανταλλακτική αξία, χωρίς αντίκρυσμα σε αξία χρήσης. Αν οι απλές μετοχές του χρηματιστηρίου αντιπροσωπεύουν την εν δυνάμει αξία του κεφαλαίου μιας επιχείρησης και όχι την πραγματική αξία που κατέχει η επιχείρηση αυτή στη δεδομένη στιγμή (και για αυτό μπορούν να οδηγήσουν το χρηματιστήριο σε κρίση), τότε το Bitcoin είναι ακόμα πιο απομακρυσμένο από πραγματική αξία και πλούτο και επομένως διπλά επιρρεπές σε αντίστοιχες φούσκες και διαρροές. Αυτός ακριβώς είναι και ο φόβος των παραγόντων της καπιταλιστικής οικονομίας β η δημιουργία μιας ανεξέλεγκτης αγοράς ανταλλακτικής αξίας, στην οποία δεν θα μπορούν να ασκήσουν την κατά τα άλλα τεράστια εξουσία τους χωρίς σημαντική επένδυση και εξάρτηση από το σύστημα αυτό.Το Bitcoin μοιάζει να αποτελεί σε ένα βαθμό μια επενδυτική μόδα ή φούσκα, ενός είδους μαγικό κόλπο για να πλουτίσει ο καθένας, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα η σημασία του ξεφεύγει από αυτό. Η πολιτική σημασία του Bitcoin, το οποίο όλο και περισσότερο μοιάζει να αφορά τις ελίτ της αστικής τάξης (υπολογίζεται ότι μόλις 1.000 άτομα ελέγχουν σήμερα την συγκεκριμένη αγορά), έχει να κάνει με την δομική αδυναμία του καπιταλισμού να ξεπεράσει την πτωτική τάση των κερδών του και των τάσεων που αναπτύσσονται σαν μερικές απαντήσεις γύρω από αυτή. Η εκτίμηση του Κένεθ Ρόγκοφ, καθηγητή Οικονομικών του Χάρβαρντ, είναι πως η αξία του θα μειωθεί αναπόφευκτα, αν και όταν η τεχνολογία blockchain στην οποία βασίζεται ακμάσει σε μια σειρά εφαρμογών.
    Εκτός από μια ορθολογιστική αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος, η άποψη αυτή δείχνει και την συναίσθηση που έχει σε έναν βαθμό και η αστική τάξη για την ευθραυστότητα των ισορροπιών της περιόδου: Στην αμείλικτη δομική κρίση δεν υπάρχουν τρικ που θα ανατάξουν την κερδοφορία, όμως κάθε εργαλείο θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για ακόμα πιο βαθιά και ολόπλευρη εκμετάλλευση των εργαζομένων. Υπό αυτή την έννοια, δεν θα έπρεπε κανείς εργαζόμενος και εργαζόμενη να έχει αυταπάτες σχετικά με την έκταση των δυνατοτήτων μιας μερικής τεχνολογικής εξέλιξης, ακριβώς όπως αυταπάτες δεν έχουν ούτε τα επιτελεία και οι διανοούμενοι του σύγχρονου ολοκληρωτικού καπιταλισμού.
    Παρ’ όλα αυτά, έχει ουσία και σημασία μια βαθύτερη ματιά στο ευρύτερο κλίμα που αναπτύσσεται γύρω από το bitcoin, ακριβώς για να αναγνώσουμε τις γενικότερες τάσεις που βγαίνουν στην επιφάνεια μαζί με αυτό. Η πλατφόρμα αποκεντρωμένων, αντι-ιεραρχικών συναλλαγών την οποία ευαγγελίζεται το bitcoin και που, σε μεγάλο βαθμό, της δίνει σάρκα και οστά, σχετίζεται με μια σειρά αστικών προσπαθειών για απάντηση στην δομική κρίση από μια πιο στρατηγική σκοπιά. Οι κοινοτικές οικονομίες, τις οποίες ο Τζέρεμι Ρίφκιν υποστηρίζει ως το μέλλον μιας μετα-καπιταλιστικής οικονομικής διακυβέρνησης, περισσότερο ίσης και ανθρώπινης, όχι απλώς σχετίζονται άμεσα με την φασαρία γύρω από το ψευδο-δίπολο bitcoin εναντίων τραπεζών, αλλά μπορούν κάλλιστα να προσφέρουν τα αναγκαία και κατάλληλα για το σύστημα εργαλεία στην προσπάθειά του για την ενσωμάτωση ριζοσπαστικών αιτημάτων από συντηρητική σκοπιά.
Γ.Δ-Δ.Δ

*Οι δύο όψεις της τεχνολογικής επανάστασης

*ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΥΡΗΝΑΣ, Η ΦΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΠΟΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ ΔΙΑΠΑΛΗΣ

  Ας φανταστούμε πόσο μπορεί να ωφεληθούν μεγάλα πολυεθνικά, πολυκλαδικά μονοπώλια από ένα πιο ελεύθερο σύστημα συναλλαγών σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο, χωρίς τη διαμεσολάβηση κρατικών θεσμών ούτε στο ελάχιστο και μάλιστα με προσωπείο αμεσοδημοκρατικό, ενάντια στις υπερφορολογήσεις και την αύξηση κόστους για τους καταναλωτές. Αντιστρόφως, ας φανταστούμε πόσο μπορεί ένα κράτος να ωφελούνταν από το οικονομικό αυτό κλίμα, την ασύδοτη κερδοφορία του οποίου θα καρπωνόταν η αστική τάξη με μηδενικό μάλιστα πολιτικό κόστος για την οποιαδήποτε πολιτική εξουσία, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να επιβάλει ανώτερες φορολογίες ή εισφορές, αλλά στην ουσία πετυχαίνοντας μεγαλύτερα κέρδη. Ας αναλογιστούμε, ακόμα, την τρομακτική προοπτική του ξεπεράσματος του οργανωτικού ρόλου του κράτους από αστική σκοπιά, όχι με σκοπό τη διάλυσή του, αλλά με σκοπό την μετατροπή του σε ένα ακόμη πιο άυλο, ακόμη πιο δυσπρόσιτο αντίπαλο για την εργατική τάξη και το λαό.
    Φυσικά, στο κέντρο κάθε τεχνολογικής τομής υπάρχει ένας αντικειμενικός πυρήνας, του οποίου η φύση είναι αντικείμενο διαπάλης. Ακριβώς όπως ένας νέος κινητήρας μπορεί να εξοπλίσει ακόμα πιο φονικά αεροπλάνα, έτσι μπορεί να αυξήσει την ταχύτητα των μετακινήσεων για την μεγάλη μάζα του κόσμου. Κάθε τεχνολογία, όμως, έχει και το ιστορικό και κοινωνικό-πολιτικό της όριο, το οποίο μόνο η ταξική πάλη μπορεί να διαμορφώσει με ποιοτικά άλλο τρόπο. Για παράδειγμα, ακόμα και αν η τεχνολογία blockchain και ένα κρυπτο-νόμισμα σαν το Bitcoin θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν ώστε να απλοποιηθούν οι συναλλαγές μεταξύ επαναστατημένων πυρήνων σε έναν κόσμο όπου η ρήξη με τον καπιταλιστικό τρόπο παραγωγής δεν θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί. Έτσι, πρώτο και κύριο επίδικο αναδεικνύεται η πολιτική εκείνη γραμμή ρήξης που θα αντιλαμβάνεται ότι καμία τεχνολογία και κανένα βοήθημα του σύγχρονου πολιτισμού δεν θα μπορέσει ούτε να κοινωνικοποιηθεί ούτε να ολοκληρωθεί σε μια εκμεταλλευτική κοινωνία.
    Το Bitcoin, όπως και κάθε άλλη καινοτομία, χρειάζονται αναγκαία την νοηματοδότησή τους από ένα συνολικό ρεύμα επαναστατικής αμφισβήτησης και ανατροπής του ολοκληρωτικού καπιταλισμού, έτσι ώστε να μπορέσουν να είναι ωφέλιμα για την πλατιά πληττόμενη πλειοψηφία, χωρίς αυταπάτες παράκαμψης της επανάστασης και χωρίς μηδενισμό απέναντι στις αντιφατικές προόδους της επιστήμης και της τεχνολογίας.
Γ.Δ-Δ.Δ

----------

tasos987 (21-12-17)

----------


## nepomuk

Τα καλυτερα στο παραπανω μακροσκελες (ενδιαφερον) ποστ  ειναι στο τελος.
Μια παραλλαγη των ανωτερω  θα μποροσυσε να ειναι :
Ζητω η επανασταση Μπαρουφακη , Διαβολοπουλου ,και αλλων , με το παραλληλο 
εικονικο συστημα πληρωμων που σκαρφιστηκε κοντρα στους γραφειοκρατες ,καπιταληστες,
,τραπεζητουλες ,αθλια παρακειμενα των Βρυξελλων .
Γι αυτο  εξ αλλου θα κατεβει  υποψηφιος Ευρωβολευτης .
Θα σχολιασω μια  φραση :" χωρίς αυταπάτες παράκαμψης της επανάστασης"
Μα φυσικα  αν δεν βγει ο Στρατος στους δρομους , δεν θα πετυχει.

----------


## pavel

δυο πραγματα προς τον nepomuk.

1. το αρθρο δεν ανηκει στον ιδιο χωρο βαρουφακη και λοιπων..
2. επανασταση δεν σημαινει στρατος στους δρομους. επανασταση ειναι και η ριζοσπαστικη ειρηνικη αλλαγη συσχετισμων δυναμεων που γινεται ομως με τη μορφη τομης και οχι με εμμεσες μεταρυθμισεις

----------


## nick1974

> Μπαρουφακη... Διαβολοπούλου....



στην οποια πολιτικη παραταξη ανηκεις αυτες τις -πιο παγωμενες μλακιες κι απ το "χιουμορ" του σεφερλη πολλαπλασιασμενο με το απολυτο μηδεν- τις θεωρειτε "εξυπνο αστειο"?
και γελατε μ αυτα? Τι διαολο, οταν εισασταν μικροι πεσατε μεσα στη χυτρα με τη φαγουροσκονη?





> Τελος και για τη μια στο τρισεκατομυριο που σκασει μυτη το υδρογονοδολλαριο του Μουστακια ,κραταω πισινη.



ΚΑΜΙΑ στο απειρο.
Ειναι καπως γελοιο να υπωνεται κατι τετοιο σε ενα φορουμ που λεγεται hlektronika.gr 
Δοκιμασε σε τιποτα μεταφυσικους να εχεις κι ανταποκριση

----------


## nepomuk

Δεν ειναι και τοσο γενναιο να χτυπαμε στην Αχιλλειο πτερνα.Δεν νομιζετε;

----------


## nepomuk

Μερος Ντεφτερον: Για τα ηλεκτρονικα προσεφερα  γη και υδωρ.

----------


## nepomuk

*Bundesbank: Αποκλείεται η επίσημη υιοθέτηση κρυπτονομίσματος στην ευρωζώνη*                                                                              Δεκέμβριος 24, 2017

Τη θέση ότι δεν προβλέπεται επίσημη εισαγωγή ψηφιακών νομισμάτων στην  αγορά της Ευρωζώνης, εξέφρασε το μέλος του ΔΣ της Bundesbank,  Carl-Ludwig Thiele, προειδοποιώντας παράλληλα πως οι επενδύσεις σε  κρυπτονομίσματα, όπως τα bitcoin,  ενέχουν τον κίνδυνο απωλειών. 
 «Ψηφιακά νομίσματα από κεντρικές τράπεζες ανάλογα με ρευστό, προς το  παρόν δεν προβλέπονται», είπε χαρακτηριστικά ο Thiele, σε δηλώσεις του  στην εβδομαδιαία Euro am Sonntag που δημοσιεύτηκε το Σάββατο.
 Τα ψηφιακά νομίσματα επιτρέπουν στους χρήστες να πραγματοποιούν άμεσα  διαδικτυακές μεταφορές εκτός συνόρων και φέτος έχουν αποδειχθεί πολύ  δημοφιλή, σημειώνει το Reuters, λόγω του ράλι που έχουν σημειώσει. Το  bitcoin έχει 20πλασιάσει την αξία του από τις αρχές του έτους, ωστόσο  την Παρασκευή υποχώρησε κατά 30% κάτω από τα 12.000 δολάρια, λόγω  selloff από τους επενδυτές μόλις άγγιξε επίπεδα λίγο κάτω από τα 20.000  δολάρια, με τους ειδικούς να προειδοποιούν ότι πρόκειται για «φούσκα».
 «Παρατηρούμε μια ραγδαία αύξηση στην αξία του τους, γεγονός που αυξάνει το ρίσκο για ραγδαία πτώση», προειδοποιεί ο Thiele.

http://www.newmoney.gr/palmos-oikono...-stin-eirozoni

----------


## lepouras

> *Bundesbank: Αποκλείεται η επίσημη υιοθέτηση κρυπτονομίσματος στην ευρωζώνη*



ευτυχώς. είπε κανένας από όσους τα χρησιμοποιούν ότι θέλουν να υιοθετηθούν επίσημα από κάποια χώρα? τα χρησιμοποιούν γιατί ΔΕΝ είναι υιοθετημένα. είναι ορφανά.
μάλλον και αυτοί που τα ανακοινώνουν τα λένε γιατί ΔΕΝ μπορούν να τα υιοθετήσουν άρα και να τα ελέγξουν οπότε κάτι πρέπει να πούνε για να τα θάψουν.

----------


## nepomuk

Καλου κακου τα ματια μας 14.Προσεχουμε για να εχουμε.

*Η κρυπτο-μανια*
 Πόσο θα κρατήσει η τρελή άνοδος τους bitcoin; Όπως σχολιάζει το  Bloomberg, αυτό εξαρτάται από το ποιον ρωτάμε κάθε φορά. Ο hedge fund  manager, Michael Novogratz, νομίζει ότι μέχρι τα τέλη του α' τριμήνου  του 2018 το κρυπτονόμισμα θα φτάσει τα 40.000 δολάρια. Αυτοί που  ποντάρουν υπέρ της ανόδου αναφέρουν ότι τα συμβόλαια μελλοντικής  εκπλήρωσης θα οδηγήσουν στη διεύρυνση των θέσεων σε κρυποτνομίσματα,  διότι τα παράγωγα είναι το πρώτο βήμα προς τα ΕTF και άλλα πιο ρευστά  εργαλεία.
 Οι σκεπτικιστές ωστόσο «βλέπουν» ένα πιθανό μπλοκάρισμα από τις  ρυθμιστικές αρχές. Η πορεία των κρυπτονομισμάτων μπορεί να σταματήσει,  αν οι αρχές αρχίσουν να χρησιμοποιούν τους νόμους κατά της νομιμοποίησης  εσόδων από παράνομες δραστηριότητες, αναφέρει ο Marc Ostwald, της ADM  Investor Services International στο Λονδίνο.

bitco.png

_«Η Ιστορία_ _διδάσκει πως ουδείς διδάσκεται απ’ αυτήν»._

----------


## nepomuk

*Τετάρτη, 10-Ιαν-2018 13:08* *Ο δημιουργός του Ethereum μιλά για το δημιούργημά του*Όταν ο Vitalik Buterin συνέλαβε την ιδέα του Ethereum, θεωρούσε ότι όταν  θα έβαζε μπρος το project, θα συνέχιζε να γράφει για το Bitcoin  Magazine ή και ότι ενδεχομένως θα επέστρεφε στο πανεπιστήμιο.
......................
πιστεύω ότι η τεχνολογία blockchain ανοίγει τον δρόμο σε ανθρώπους που  δεν έχουν πρόσβαση σε χρηματοδότηση, ή τη δυνατότητα να γίνουν ελεύθεροι  επαγγελματίες ή την ικανότητα να κάνουν τους άλλους ανθρώπους να τους  εμπιστευτούν.
η Microsoft, τη δεκαετία του 1990,  θεωρούνταν ως ένα διαβολικό μονοπώλιο, αλλά σήμερα, σε σύγκριση με άλλες  εταιρείες cloud όπως το Facebook, που ελέγχουν τα δεδομένα των χρηστών,  η Microsoft δεν φαντάζει τόσο διαβολική.  Όσον αφορά σε ένα tweet του, με το οποίο  ρωτούσε εάν όντως η κοινότητα του κρυπτο-κόσμου έχει κεφαλαιοποίηση 500  δισ. δολ., σχολίασε: "Εάν ανησυχούσα στα 500 δισ. δολ., τότε στα 740  δισ. δολ., ανησυχώ ακόμη περισσότερο".

http://www.capital.gr/forex/3265631/...imiourgima-tou

----------


## nepomuk

*Κλινική απεξάρτησης κατά της «κρυπτομανίας»: Για εθισμένους στα bitcoin* 										 					 										Μια κλινική στη Σκοτία φιλοδοξεί να  γίνει η πρώτη κλινική στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο που θα καταπολεμά έναν νέο  τύπο εθισμού, την "κρυπτο-μανία".


To Νοσοκομείο Castle Craig στο Πίμπλσαϊρ, το οποίο ειδικεύεται στην  αντιμετώπιση των εθισμών, ανακοίνωσε με χθεσινό του Δελτίο Τύπου ότι  ξεκινά ένα νέο πρόγραμμα απεξάρτησης για τους εθισμένους στα  κρυπτονομίσματα, το γνωστότερο εκ των οποίων είναι το bitcoin.
...................................

http://www.thetoc.gr/diethni/article...us-sta-bitcoin

----------


## leosedf

Πληρώνονται με κρυπτονομίσματα για τα νοσήλια.

----------


## nepomuk

Διαθεση Bitcoin τωρα και απο ATM's ,στη Ν.Αμερικη με μονη προυποθεση την κατοχη smartphone.
Εν προκειμενω τα εμπορικα σηματα μας ειναι οικεια , η Αθηνα , η Θεα και η πολη με την κουκουβαγια.
Το κατα ποσο σοφο ειναι να αγοραζει κανεις κρυπτονομισματα  τετοιο καιρο ,ας το κρινει ο επιδοξος
τζογαδορος - επενδυτης. 
Για να τα λεμε ολα καποιοι αναλυτες τωρα τελευταια ,εκτιμουν οτι το bitcoin τλχ εχει πιασει πατο
και μονο ανοδικη θα ειναι η πορεια του .
cajero-01-1.jpg

----------


## nick1974

> *Κλινική απεξάρτησης κατά της «κρυπτομανίας»: Για εθισμένους στα bitcoin*
> 
>                                                                                                        Μια κλινική στη Σκοτία φιλοδοξεί να  γίνει η πρώτη κλινική στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο που θα καταπολεμά έναν νέο  τύπο εθισμού, την "κρυπτο-μανία".
> 
> 
> To Νοσοκομείο Castle Craig στο Πίμπλσαϊρ, το οποίο ειδικεύεται στην  αντιμετώπιση των εθισμών, ανακοίνωσε με χθεσινό του Δελτίο Τύπου ότι  ξεκινά ένα νέο πρόγραμμα απεξάρτησης για τους εθισμένους στα  κρυπτονομίσματα, το γνωστότερο εκ των οποίων είναι το bitcoin.
> ...................................
> 
> http://www.thetoc.gr/diethni/article...us-sta-bitcoin




αυτο πολυ καλο, αλλα θα επρεπε να επεκταθει σε ολους οσους ειναι εθισμενοι σε ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ νομισμα, και ειδικα σε αυτους που αρεσκονται να τα χρησιμοποιουν ως συλλογη στους τραπεζικους τους λογαριασμους.
Παρολο που σιχαινομαι τους miners που με τις ηλιθιοτητες τους εχουν ανεβασει τις τιμες των καρτων γραφικων στα υψη, θα ελεγα να ποιαναμε τον εθισμο στο χρημα γενικοτερα με τη σωστη σειρα, οπου τα κρυπτονομισματα ερχονται μαλλον τελευταια






> Για να τα λεμε ολα καποιοι αναλυτες τωρα τελευταια ,εκτιμουν οτι το bitcoin τλχ εχει πιασει πατο
> και μονο ανοδικη θα ειναι η πορεια του .






εεεε.... τι σοι αναλυτες ειναι αυτοι που δε γνωριζουν καν τι λενε τα κομπιουτερ κι οι αριθμοι?  :hahahha: 
αν εξαιρεσουμε το peak των 20000 περυσι, πρωτη φορα βρισκεται τοσο ψηλα (3600 + ) και με πολυ σταθερο αυξητικο ρυθμο...

Ελα πες τωρα, οι αναλυτες σου ειναι τιποτα σα τον πζ?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Εμένα μέχρι τώρα δεν μου έχει απαντήσει κανείς στο εξής ερώτημα
Έστω ότι έχω ένα bitcoin 
Που θα το πάω να μου το ανταλλάξουν με ευρώ ή έστω με δολάρια ή ακόμα και με μερικά ψωμιά
Γιατί αν δεν γίνεται τίποτα από τα παραπάνω είναι εντελώς άχρηστο όσο και αν το πουλάνε

----------


## Ste7ios

Υπάρχουν ανταλλακτήρια. Π.χ. https://coinsutra.com/best-bitcoin-exchanges/

----------


## nick1974

> Εμένα μέχρι τώρα δεν μου έχει απαντήσει κανείς στο εξής ερώτημα
> Έστω ότι έχω ένα bitcoin 
> Που θα το πάω να μου το ανταλλάξουν με ευρώ ή έστω με δολάρια ή ακόμα και με μερικά ψωμιά
> Γιατί αν δεν γίνεται τίποτα από τα παραπάνω είναι εντελώς άχρηστο όσο και αν το πουλάνε



προσωπικα το σιχαινομαι γιατι ειναι μια αποπλυθωριστικη φουσκα (οπως το ευρω και αλλα αποπλυθωριστικα δηθεν νομισματα) αλλα αν εχεις και δεν ξερεις τι να το κανεις το δεχομαι σα δωρεα  :Tongue2:  
Εννωειται μπορεις να το ανταλλαξεις η να αγορασεις πραματα με αυτο, κανονικο νομισμα ειναι. (βασικα δε νομιζω πως ειναι πιο εξυπνο να το ανταλλαξεις με ευρω.  )
 Ο nepomuk προφανεστατα το σιχαινεται για αλλο λογο, οχι τοσο ιδεολογικο (δεν χαμπαριαζει απο τετοια) αλλα απλως επειδη εχασε την ευκαιρια να πλουτισει με αυτο (κι εγω την εχασα αυτη την ευκαιρια βεβαια οπως και δισεκατομμυρια κοσμος που δεν ασχοληθηκε οταν με ενα επεξεργαστη μπορουσες να βγαλεις καμια δεκαρια τη μερα αλλα τι να κανουμε? )

----------


## leosedf

Μπορείς να το μετατρέψεις σε ότι θες και πολύ εύκολα μάλιστα. Πλέον όμως χρησιμοποιείται πολύ για trading.

----------


## mtzag

γιατι εχει πεσει εδω και καιρο η ισοτιμια του? τι εγινε ?

----------


## kioan

> γιατι εχει πεσει εδω και καιρο η ισοτιμια του? τι εγινε ?

----------


## leosedf

Θα παίξει ξανά, αυτά τα ανεβοκατεβάσματα τα κάνει ανά καιρούς αν δεις στατιστικά θα το δεις να ανεβαίνει και να κατεβαίνει και κάθε φορά ανεβαίνει παραπάνω. Έτσι λειτουργεί η αγορά. Απλά παίρνει χρόνο δεν είναι για γρήγορα λεφτά. Πάντως μην παραξενευτείτε αν δείτε νόμισμα στα 200 χιλιάρικα σε κάποια χρόνια.

----------


## nepomuk

> Έστω ότι έχω ένα bitcoin 
> Που θα το πάω να μου το ανταλλάξουν με ευρώ ή έστω με δολάρια ή ακόμα και με μερικά ψωμιά




Μαλλον δεν εγινα κατανοητος πιο πανω.
Ενα παραδειγμα "Φυσικης" ανταλλαγης  στο Νεο Κοσμο , με την τρεχουσα ισοτιμια
και με το αζημιωτο για τον μεσαζοντα .Δεν το κρυβω οτι κανω δευτερες σκεψεις ,
με τοση πρεμουρα  Σ'ανατολη και δυση ,πολυ περα απο το Dark Web.

https://athenabitcoin.com.ar/

Ποτε δεν ηταν τοσο ευκολο να αγορασεις και να πωλησεις bit 

*comprar y vender bitcoin nunca fue tan facil*


Vender Bitcoin:  $126,995.51 
 Comprar Bitcoin:  $152,963.28


Οπως βλεπουμε ειναι Γενναιο το μεικτο περιθωριο ,που βαζει πολλους σε πειρασμο.
Σε χωρες με υψηλο πληθωρισμο , παραοικονομια κτλπ αρχιζει να γινεται ενα καταφυγιο,
ακομα και για τους νοικοκυραιους, εστω και για δοκιμη.

Σε οσους ξυνιζει η παραοικονομια θα ελεγα καλυτερα παραπλευρες , παρα καθολου
οικονομικες δραστηριοτητες .Μια ζωη ετσι πορευοταν η χωρα μας ,εστω και με "στρεβλη"
αναπτυξη.

----------


## rama

Κανείς δεν αγοράζει τα κρυπτονομίσματα για την αξία τους, αλλά μόνο για σπέκουλο. Και δεν θα τα σύστηνα σε κανένα επενδυτή χαμηλού ρίσκου. Το λέω αυτό γιατί διάβασα παραπάνω κάτι για νοικοκυραίους κλπ. Τρελλαθήκατε?
 Προσωπικά, επειδή βλέπω ταραχώδη περίοδο στην παγκόσμια οικονομία και συντονισμένη επανεισαγωγή του πληθωρισμού, συστήνω τοποθέτηση σε χρυσό και άλλα πολύτιμα και στρατηγικά μέταλλα.

----------


## mtzag

Επενδυση σε πολυτιμα μεταλλα ή σπανιες γαιες?

----------


## nick1974

> .
> Σε χωρες με υψηλο πληθωρισμο , παραοικονομια κτλπ αρχιζει να γινεται ενα καταφυγιο,
> .



οι χωρες με πλυθωρισμο δεν εχουν αναγγη απο καταφυγια, οι χωρες με αποπλυθωριστικες φουσκες ειναι που χρειαζονται κατι τετοιο (πχ ολες οσες ειναι στο πολυαγαπημενο σου ευρω) αλλα δυστυχως ουτε το bc ειναι πραγματικο καταφυγιο αφου ειναι κι αυτο αποπλυθωριστικο



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

*Η επική ιστορία του Bitcoin*                 Πώς δημιουργήθηκε και υλοποιήθηκε  η ιδέα του πιο δημοφιλούς κρυπτονομίσματος. Ο εμπνευστής, τα... δωρεάν  Bitcoin που δεν αγόραζαν τίποτα και η πρώτη συναλλαγή με 10.000 bitcoins  για... δυο πίτσες. 

https://www.euro2day.gr/specials/opi...y-bitcoin.html

----------


## nikki

πανω κατω...γενικα οσοι κερδισαν απο αυτο ηταν οσοι ειχαν απο την αρχη...τωρα οσοι ασχολουνται σχεδον ολοι χανουν λεφτα οπως το χρηματιστηριο περιπου....εξαλλου και χρηματα να κερδισεις θα δυσκολευτεις να τα νομιμοποιησεις και να τα βαλεις στην τραπεζα διοτι καμια τραπεζα δεν θελει συναλλαγες με bitcoin. μπορει να σου κλεισουνε και το λογαριασμο ....

----------


## kioan

Συμβατική τράπεζα ναι, αλλά υπάρχουν και τα καινούρια τραπεζικά ιδρύματα τύπου revolut που κάνουν συναλλαγές και σε bitcoin

Sent using Tapatalk

----------

